# Beztēma >  audiopederastija. reporti.

## kaspich

Lai vairotu jeegu audiopederastijas teemai, aicinu visus sheit likt reportus.
Es saakshu ar MBL 101 komplekta reportu, veelaak sekos fuse.

Taatad, paviesojos pie viena, shajaa foruma zinaama, bagaata loPa [loP – lichnostj, oskorblennaja pokemonami]. Peec staastiem biju sapratis, ka ir 101 Xtreme komplekts [kas ljoti intereseeja tieshi skatuves lietu deelj].


atteelaa: 101 X-treme ar subiem.

Bet, nekas – arii parastais 101 komplekts derees.
Taatad, testa upuris.
MBL 101



Papildus subi



Katrai pusei pa 2gab. jaudiigaakie pieejamie MBL ampi 9011



SACD transports



Preamps



Baroshana – caur 4gab. Megaline UPS, plaanoti veel galvaniskas atsaistes trafi, u.t.t. pasaakums nav pabeigts [trafus ar rocinjaam tin DE], taapeec – par to lai staasta afftor pats.

Klausiiti tika dazhaadi zhanri – saakot no gjitaarroka, industrial un beidzot ar indiaanju bungaam un mobilo telefonu melodiju autoru Bahu, un  kas tur veel. Izraadaas, vinji arii prieksh MBL kaut kaadas eergjeles ir iespeelejushi..
Tembraali komplekts skan ljoti korekti. Es apzināti neskatiiju [pirms klausiishanas] nekaadus testus, lai neiespaidotos. Neskatoties uz tviitera it kaa palielo izmeeru – augshas dzidras, pat nemeegjina kljut mateetas.

Skatuves lietas. Stereobaaze konkreetajaa gadiijumaa izveeleeta plasha. Attaalums liidz skatuvei – puslokaa. Maleejaas poziicijaas atbilst attaaluma liidz tumbaam, centra – kaadus 1..2 metrus aiz to līnijas. Skatuves dziljums – nav neko iipashi dziljsh. 
Skatuves augstums – uz augshaam: smuki, tviiteru augstuma [kaut kaadi 120cm no zemes], pazeminoties frekvencei, vienmeeriigi ‘sljuuc’ zemaak. Uz apaksheejiem vidiem nosljuuc kaadu 50..70cm augstuma. 

Atseviskju uzmaniibu pelna subbasa diapazons. Tik korektu, artikuleetu, preciizu, tajaa pat laikaa dzilju, bet nekropljotu subbasu telpaas es dzirdeeju pirmo reizi.  Piedevaam, subi 2gab., katrs savaa pusee. Ok, telpa nav trakaakis variants, miikstas meebeles, u.t.t. – bet tomeer. Sho ir veerts dzirdeet. Ja veel nebuutu telpas asimetrija uz saniem – buutu vnk ideāli.

Fokusu lietas. Apaksheejie vidi [viirieshu vokaals] – ar atbilstoshu izmeeru, normaali fokuseeti. Pie tik platas sterobaazes prasiit 5/5 [poziicija/kvalitaate] nebuutu korekti, bet 5/4 bija noteikti. Pieaugot tonja augstumam, fokusu izmeri it kaa samazinaas, bet vienlaiciigi ‘aizpeld’ fokusējums. Te saak izpausties radiaalo izstarotaaju ipatnibas/truukumi/bonusi [sauc katrs peec izveeles]. Agriinie izstarojumi ‘bojaa’ fokusus, vienlaikus veidojot komfortablu ambienci.  Interesanti, ka maleejaam poziicijaam fokusi paliek precizaaki visaa diapazona, līdz pat virstonjiem. Centraalaas poziicijas – izsmeereejas. Tachu, sheit bija viens ‘gljuks’, peec kura man iestaajaas pauze.

Taatad, iesleedzu 7 bungu poziiciju testa treku. Noveerteeju fokusus. Centra – nekas spiidosh. 5/3, nekas labaaks. Briidi klausiijos kaut ko pavisam citu. Kad dzirde bija noadaptējusies, iesleedzu 7 bungu testa treku veelreiz. Tuk/tuk/.. noskan 1.reizi. jau panjeemu pulti, lai sleegtu Georgia in my mind, bet nepaspeeju. Un saak skaneet 7 bungu tuk/tuk otro reizi. STOP. Shajaa briidii.. visas 7 bungas peeksnji safokuseejaas. Perfektos fokusos. Vnk sirreaala sajuuta. Taatad – smuka [homologeena] agriino atstarojumu saanu lauka gadiijumaa smadzenes maak labi izdalit pamatoni/signaala avotu. Efekts – wooow.

Ambience no MBL – patiikama. Protams, shaadi izstarotajai prasa atbilstoshu telpu. Konkreetais afftors ir ieriikojis automatizeetu bliiva akustiskaa auduma ‘sienu’ starp skandaam, aiz TV, ir bliivi aizkari pa visu sienu, miikstas, skanju sklaapeejoshas meebeles. Kantainaa betona kastee shiis tumbas labaak nelikt. Pat nemeegjinaat.
Manas ausis nepanes aatru signaala ‘pazushanu’. Respektiivi – paarsleedzot trekus, ja signaals pazuud ar ‘cirtienu’, man ausiis atskan krakskjis, saapeem liidziiga sajuta. Pretiigi. Tachu shaja gadiijumaa – paarsledzot trekus ljoti labi var dzirdet taadu vienmeeriigu ‘pshh..’ – telpas atbalsi. Nevis kaadu staavvilni starp pretejaam skaldneem [ka atbalsi], bet vienmeeriigi ierosinaatas telpas rimshanu.

Zvaninjus dzirdeeju. Reaali straadaa. Uz augshaam ierosinaas, un deelj to radiitajiem pseido agriinajiem atstarojumiem [tie straadaa kaa sekundaarie skanjas avoti/izstarotaaji] zuud telpas ‘ierobezhotiibas’ sajuuta. Telpai pazuud sienas. Interesants efekts.

Kopsavilkums. Spektraali korekti. Ausiim – bauda. Kaadam gjitaarrokam – iespejams, ka vajadzees preciizus fokusu, plakano, ne sfeerisko vilni. Tachu, klasiskai mūzikai, dzezam, blūzam – kaifs.

Protams, shiis nav references skandas ierakstu/masteringa studijas kontroles telpai. Tachu – baudai ‘samoje to’.
Papildus augstajam prasiibaam pret telpu, radiaalajiem izstarotajiem ir veel minuss/pluss [kaa uz to skataas] – ljoti zema juutība. Pieljauju [iz fizikas] – kaadi 80dB/m/1W, ne vairaak. Taatad – vajag nezheeliigaas jaudas [kas rada visas elektriibas bada, savstarpeejo iekaartu trauceejumu probleemas]. Tachu – standarta AB ampu crossover distortions [otsecka – RU] izpauzhas daudz mazaak [jo ir ar fikseetu amplituudu].

No tehniskam lietam:
Daliijums starp ‘bubljikiem’ ar ljoti leezeniem filtriem [subjektiivi, klausoties tos tieshaa tuvumaa].

Zemo frekvenchu bubljiks.  Lielaakais/apaksheejais.



Sastaav no titaana [peec skata] taadaam kaa skjeeleem, kas saliimeetas kopaa ar gumijas streemeleem. Papildus demfeetas [domaaju, Qms reduceshanai] ar vara draatinjaam, kas [manuaali] ar silikonu pieliimeetas pie taam metaala.
Shis risinaajums gan neizskataas iisti soliidi, bet – pienjemsim, ka vajag [tieshi aarpusee, ne no iekšpuses].
Otra lieta – kas atgaadina miileetaju prototipu. Shiis skjeeles apakshaa tiek nofikseetas gredzena, uz kaa ir uztiita spole, rēgojas centreejoshaa ‘shaiba’. Tiesa gan, taa dzeltenaa [kaa visiem leetajiem skaljrunjiem] sheiba labaak nebuutu raadaama – buutu ar kaadu kazas aadu nomaskeejushi. Pie viena puteklji nekristu uz taas.

augsheejo tonju bubljiks [mazaakais] sastaav no vairaakaam, savstarpeeji nesaistiitaam plaaksniiteem. iekspusee - skanju slaapeejosh materiaals. respektiivi - vairaaki tviiteri, kurus apvieno viena spole. taapeec arii nav tas AFR kritums - katra izstarotaaja masa/izmeers ir neliels.

Sieti, kas aizsedz skaljrunjus – neizskataas pseciaali izstradaati. Pabliivi. Laba zinja – tos smuki var nonjemt [un ar tiem – labaak neklausiities, esot viss slikti].
Mekleejot piemeerotas bildes, atradu reportu par 101 seeriju. Daudz interesantu lietu:

http://www.stereophile.com/content/mbl- ... asurements

1.	Pretii tviiterim kritums virs 10kHz [liidz pat 15dB]. Saakumaa biju paarsteigts – nu, izklausiijaas savaadaak! Un zemaak – izskaidrojums: pietiek klausiities paardesmi graadus [vertikaalajaa virziena] zem tvitera – un AFR kljust praktiski ideaala. Njemot veeraa, ka tvitera augstums ir 120+cm no zemes [ja veel paliek kaadu marmora pamatni – veel augstaak], bet seezhot: cilveeka galva – atrodas zemaak.
2.	 Zemajos vidos – ilgs rimshanas periods. Iespeejams, taapeec taads papildus tumiigums, piepildiijums zemajos vidos [skan patiikami].
3.	Tembraali – visaa vokaalu diapazonaa: ideaali. Nekaadas iebildes.
4.	Redzam, ka zemo vidu ‘bubliks’ straadaa no kaadiem 100..120Hz – tieshi virs suba [kas stock kmplektaa ir 4th bandpass]. Pat pie maza skalojuma – vibree juutami, iespeejams – straadaa vispaar bez HPF.

----------


## osscar

Paldies, labs apraksts. Galvenais jautājums - vai skanējums bija atbilstošs tam ko tā aparatūra maksā ?   ::  Tikai subjektīvi protams.

----------


## kaspich

shajaa cenu kategorijaa shaads jautaajums ir nevietaa.
kaa to adekvaatumu meeriit? LV videejaas pensijas kontekstaa? AAE videejaa pilsonja kapitaala kontekstaa?

ja man kaads iedotu tos 500K, es pirktu nevis MBL, bet iegaaztu savos projektos. lai nopelniitu vairaak.
ja man buutu komplekta iipasnieka resursi - jaa, kaapeec ne. ja taa [skanja] ir sirdslieta un atbilstoshas iespejas - shis ir taads labs seerijveida produkts. 

es gan pirmaam kaartaam ieviestu - stikla sienu + durvis uz eedamzonu [arii ar automaatiskajaam storkaam], lai nav taa asimetrijas sajuuta.  tad varetu teikt - MBL ir adekvaata limenja telpa atveeleeta.

tb, taa kvalitaate jau neaug proporcionaali cenai. taa sakariiba ir kvadraatiska - par katru peedeejo % no 90..100, produktu cenas desmitkaarshojas [es taa - idejiski].
tb, nomainam sho MBL ampu pa 30K LVL uz citu, pa 300K LVL, un nebuus 10X labaak. buus par 1% labaak.

----------


## UGBUGB

Reports foršs, bet audiopederastijas topikam lielāku jēgu piedotu, ja vēl tiktu subjektīvi novērtēta arī to pašu nelaimīgo vadu ietekme uz skaņu  ::  - kaut vai 2 dažādu varianti.

----------


## osscar

Es tev piekrītu par paša projektiem - es atceros to topiku par tavām DIY skandām ar dalīto basinieku.  Domājams, ka tāds varētu skanēt neslikti un jūtība būtu kudi augstāka. par simtiem 500-700Ls. +-.
Protams, ja patīk un ir iespēja -  der šāds setaps, taču mani tas neuzrunā pat par velti ja dotu - bez maz PA amps tikai zelta kloķiem. Tīri subjektīvi.
interesanti tas, ka nekur nav tā ampa specene atrodama sakarīga ? nez cik šim pastiprinājuma k ? ok ampam uzrādīts thd @ 50W 0.001 @ 1khz. Preampam - pie 1V thd apm. 0.01.  pie  10V attiecīgi mazāk. NU nez , katram sava izvēle, bet ja man būtu jāpērk - es ņemtu kaut Electrocompaniet A klases lielo kasti kas iekš LV dabūjama- ja kurina tad kurina un priekš tad AB ar slēgāšanos? (ok konkrētās tumbas prasa jaudu...bet nejau 400W) ...+ kaut tie paši Klipsch grīdinieki ar 100db jūtību . esmu dzirdējis jamos tajā Barona centrā. Man tikai bišku augšas atgādināja S90 pīkstuļu metālisko skaņu, taču pavisam nedaudz. Nu ja gribētos eksotiku ESL vai Plazma  :: 
Bet par subjektīvo - nu tu esi vairāk sistēmu, kā es dzirdējis (bet tas ko es esmu dzirdējis - mans F5 A klases klons izkabina pēc manām ausīm visus ko esmu dzirdējis 1Kls klasē - maranzus un citus..)  - ir price/preformnce attiecība.......apzeltītie kloķi to nepalielina. Te nu atkal nonākam pie subjektīvā....lai tehnikas īpašniekam labi skan verķi  ::

----------


## kaspich

vadu ietekmi nekorektajaa/fiksajaa testaa ieverteeju.
bija 2 gab. starpbloku vadi [nosaukumus/model neatceros, es ar puulem paaris brandus atceros par teemu].
bija arii ciparu savienojums [kaa 3. alternatiiva, mistisk vinju protokols pa HDMI vadiem], bet to es no testa izsleedzu, jo:
a) selektoraa sanaaca caur vienu 'tuksho' poziiciju;
b) nebija droshibas/paarlieciibas, ka level buus 1:1 [pat kaada 0.1dB delta vareetu bojaat eksperimentu].

likaas, ka vienam vadam ir bisku/bisku vairaak augshas, delj taa - nedaudz, nedaudz grieziigaaks skaneejums un, savukaart, delj taa - maaazliet plakanaaki vidi [apakshejie].
BET. taa kaa es zinaaju, kuru IN iesledzu, tests nebija korekts, un tik nelielas atskjiriigbas mieriigi uz pashiedvesmu var norakstiit.
veel - abu vadu ekraani visu laiku arii bija savienoti ar GND - arii nav korekti.

respektiivi - jaataisa korekts blind tests. shaadaam [smalkaam] nianseem parastie testi - nav korekti.

----------


## kaspich

> Es tev piekrītu par paša projektiem - es atceros to topiku par tavām DIY skandām ar dalīto basinieku.  Domājams, ka tāds varētu skanēt neslikti un jūtība būtu kudi augstāka. par simtiem 500-700Ls. +-.
> Protams, ja patīk un ir iespēja -  der šāds setaps, taču mani tas neuzrunā pat par velti ja dotu - bez maz PA amps tikai zelta kloķiem. Tīri subjektīvi.
> interesanti tas, ka nekur nav tā ampa specene atrodama sakarīga ? nez cik šim pastiprinājuma k ? ok ampam uzrādīts thd @ 50W 0.001 @ 1khz. Preampam - pie 1V thd apm. 0.01.  pie  10V attiecīgi mazāk. NU nez , katram sava izvēle, bet ja man būtu jāpērk - es ņemtu kaut Electrocompaniet A klases lielo kasti kas iekš LV dabūjama- ja kurina tad kurina un priekš tad AB ar slēgāšanos? (ok konkrētās tumbas prasa jaudu...bet nejau 400W) ...+ kaut tie paši Klipsch grīdinieki ar 100db jūtību . esmu dzirdējis jamos tajā Barona centrā. Man tikai bišku augšas atgādināja S90 pīkstuļu metālisko skaņu, taču pavisam nedaudz. Nu ja gribētos eksotiku ESL vai Plazma 
> Bet par subjektīvo - nu tu esi vairāk sistēmu, kā es dzirdējis (bet tas ko es esmu dzirdējis - mans F5 A klases klons izkabina pēc manām ausīm visus ko esmu dzirdējis 1Kls klasē - maranzus un citus..)  - ir price/preformnce attiecība.......apzeltītie kloķi to nepalielina. Te nu atkal nonākam pie subjektīvā....lai tehnikas īpašniekam labi skan verķi


 ar saviem projektiem es vairaak domaaju savus naudas pelniishanas projektus. jo shaadu komplektu normaali neperk liizingaa, neved auto bagaazniekaa, nenovieto ar malku kurinamaa hruschovkas vienistabniekaa un nesleedz ar 2 LVL starpbloku vadiem no Argus [tas par teemu - chomi peerk M5 liizingaa, peec tam OCTA nevar atljauties]..

par ampiem runaajot - nu, tur kW vajag. ne 400.. 4000W piikjii. arii pliks THD neko nenosaka. lampaam tas ir 100X lielaaks, subjektiivi - skan atiikamaak, suliigaak, netranzistoriski..

par Tava ampa saliidzinosho skaneejumu varees spriest tad, kad tas buus piedalijies kaut vienaa korektaa blindaa. pagaidaam es redzu ne[pus]korektu DIY iesaacejiem domaatu risinaajumu [sore par kritiku].

----------


## normundss

> Bet par subjektīvo - nu tu esi vairāk sistēmu, kā es dzirdējis (bet tas ko es esmu dzirdējis - mans F5 A klases klons izkabina pēc manām ausīm visus ko esmu dzirdējis 1Kls klasē - maranzus un citus..)


 Ja gribi salīdzināt pa cenu klasēm, tad ņemot vērā oriģināla cenu F5  būtu jāsalīdzina ar 2k - 2,5k Ls aparātiem.  Baidos ka tur vairs nebūtu viss tik viennozīmīgi.  Kādreiz pats meklēju pastūzi 1kLs cenu klasē un izklausījos praktiski visu ko Rīgā varēja izmēģināt. Secinājums - viss ir slikti.  2+kLs klasē vairs nav tik slikti, bet toties sāk likties padārgi.

----------


## osscar

piekrītu  ::  viedi vārdi.

----------


## kaspich

eu, vechi, piedodiet par skarbumu.
juus abi, protams, variet plikjeet sev uz pleca [un peec tam viens otram] par savaam totaalu iesaceeju konstrukcijaam, bet - 
pat taas atkaartojot jums nav ne mazaakaas jeegas par specifiskaam nianseem, kas butu jaanjem veeraa, taas atkaartojot.
viens pat nesaprot, kad es runaaju, kaa pareizi buutu jaabalansee 6 tranju risinaajumi, otrs peec datashiita saraksta pilniigu dumumu 20 lpp. garumaa.

es saprotu - pashveerteejumam ir jaabuut, bet.. jums ir IESAACEEJU liimenis, un konstrukcijas - atbilstoshas. kaads 1K?
un globaalaa lieta - shaadus iesaaceejus stanceetaajus ar sveshaam konstrukcijaam es vispaar nepielaistu ne pie kaadiem testiem.
jo, ja tas ir original - saprotu, ko klausiities. ja tas ir iesaaceeja nemaakuligi 'paarkopeets' - sanaak. hvz, kas.

normund, Tavi teksti par ampu klausiishanos.. ir SMIEKLIIGI. es gari nerakstiishu, kas/kaa, slinkums. Tu man pastaasti, pa cik K LVL Tev ir CD transports, pa cik K LVL preamps, kaadas skandas [taam - atbilstoshi desmiti K LVL buutu jaatveel], cik K LVL iegaazti telpas akustikaa. 
un tad.. tad vareetu runaat - kaadas nianses dzirdam ampam.. 
a to te piesleedz kaut kaadu sapickaatu 6 tranzistornieku bez izoleetaam zememm un klausaas 1K LVL ampus.. tur zirgam jaasmejaas..
nee, visu cienu - galvenais stanceetaajs BEIDZOT saak maaciities, kaa meeriit parametrus ar skanju karti. lidz shim pat nemeeriija. bet -salidzinaat 1K LVL cenu grupaa - un skanot labaak  ::  

nianshu klausiitaaji - es atvainojos, bet zub daju - jums nav pat aptuvenas sajeegas, kas ir skatuve, taas nianses, fokusi, mikrodinamika, u.t.t. tas, kas buutu jaadzird klausoties. ibo, kad es par shiim lietaam runaaju, lieku linkus, teemas - klususms. tad ko juus tur dzirdeit? kaa augshas zvadzina? 

es atvainojos par skarbumu, bet shoreiz juusu passlavinaashana iazgaaja paaraak taalu. jo man nav skleroze un es atceros jusu abu tehnisko limeni. sore, vechi.

----------


## osscar

Nez, pirms tam Kaspich citu "dziesmu" dziedāja -  par to ka line in vadi neko neietekmē uz audio F, ka kondensatorus ar nevar dzirdēt un ka fuse ir šarlatānisms. Tagad pilnīgi pretējs viedoklis - redz vai tomēr vadi maina kaut ko, fuse arī. Laikam tevi uzpirka bagātie onkuļi. Un man pilnīgi pofig ko tu domā, jo kritizētājs jau nu tu esi pēc dabas.  nu un ar ko beidzās barokļu vadu topiks - ne ar ko - ar paziņojumu, ka mēs nifiga nejēdzam. es paskatījos H spektru - vads un fuse tur toč neko nemaina. Ok, liekam atdalošos trafus, upšus vai barojam no aķiem. man vienalga. Visis topiki tāpat beidzas ar tavu lamāšanos uz pārējiem.

----------


## arnis

redzi Oskar, shii teema prasa iedziljinaashanos , ar domu-- meegjinaat saprast, kas kur notiek. Kaspich shobriid iet taalaak, bet tu staavi uz vietas, dziedaadams to pashu dziesmu ---

----------


## kaspich

osscar, redzi, ar to atskjiraas cilveeks, kas aug savaa profesionaalajaa attiistiibaa no taada, kas ir sasniedzis NEprofesionalitaates augstaako virsotni.

arii par vadiem, fuse ir PIEBILDES - kad tie VAREETU ko ietekmeet, un kad nee.  un tur ir jaataisa KOREKTI blaindi. Tu esi taadu taisiijis/piedalijies? NEEE, NEESI.
kad es taadu piedaavaaju [pat kotleti galdaa nolikt piedaavaaju] - atsauciiba bija NULLE. arii tagad hienf collection salonaa vechi esot gatavi saorganizeet - davai. nee, tak nevienu neinteresee. jo te jau 6 tranji skan labaak kaa 2K LVL..

par manu vadu teemu - jaa, es apgalvoju, ka Tev NAV NE MAZAAKAAS sajeegas, ne par ko es runaaju, ne kaa straadaa manis ieliktaas sheemas. 
ja saproti, kaa taas straadaa [Tavi komenti liecinaaja par ko pilniigi preteeju] - pastaasti. savukaart, ja vnk muldi, neko nesaproto - esi moa Nr2.

protams, ka pofig ko es domaaju. jo neko vairaak kaa tupu savu kopiju slavinaashanu jau Tu sheit nepienes. te ir Tavs reports? ene, viens teikums. mana alja kopija skan labaak kaa 1K. 

par nopierkshanu - zini, nemeeri visus peec savas celtnieku stila meerlentas. bet jaa, protams, arii Tu vari megjinaat mani nopirkt. izdomaa, cik esi gatavs maksaat, lai es slaveetu Tavus garadarbus  :: 

kaspich lamaajaas? jaa, taapeec, ka visnjh nepaarvaara STULBUMU. es vareetu iziet cauri shejienes teemaam, un videeji 3/4 postu [ieteikumu] pretii vareetu pilkt FAIL. un, ja kaadam skjiet, ka fail ir nepareizs - 100 LVL par katru manu kljudu fail [ko neatkariigi eksperti apstiprinaas]. 
cilveeki nemaacaas, neizgliitojaas, bet tikai pljuutii netaa.

piedodiet, pirmdiena=gruuta diena. tie viedie vaardi pielika punktu.

----------


## osscar

redz, šeit jau ir atkal subjektīvisms - jo piem tie produkti, kop jūs ķidājāt - DSL, B&W - dārgie - visi bija'mēsli ar tehniskām lažām u.t.t. - bet te zināma cilvēla tehnika - praktiski nav kur piesieties. Varēja, tak vāku paraut nost, kādu lažu pieminēt....izņemot šaibītes un bubļikus. tāpat 99,9% jūzeru šāda tehnika ir neaizsniedzama.

----------


## kaspich

> redz, šeit jau ir atkal subjektīvisms - jo piem tie produkti, kop jūs ķidājāt - DSL, B&W - dārgie - visi bija'mēsli ar tehniskām lažām u.t.t. - bet te zināma cilvēla tehnika - praktiski nav kur piesieties. Varēja, tak vāku paraut nost, kādu lažu pieminēt....izņemot šaibītes un bubļikus. tāpat 99,9% jūzeru šāda tehnika ir neaizsniedzama.


 vaaks ir parauts nost. un?

1. MBL specializeejas skandu izgatavoshanaa. tas ir vinju pamatprodukts. ampi? lai buut piedaavaajums. iisti hiendisti izveeloties ko labaaku; diezheel, bublikus aaraa demoleet man neljaava. paaraak maz maksaa [uzpirkshanas maksa], lai man atmaksaatos to dariit. saproti, biezie veshi arii ir nabagi patiesiibaa. nee, es, protams, veel leilaaks nabags, bet - tas jau cits staasts;
2. jaa, arii MBL ampiem ir Kjiinas stekeriishi. jaa, vechi tuuneejot, liekot daargakus. un? shoreiz bija SKANEEJUMA tests apriikojumam, kursh skan saliidzinoshi labi. Tev ir kaads cits, ar ko saliidzinaat? Tu esi kaut tos pashus DLS augstaako plauktu, BW meeriijis, testeejis, paarbuuveejis? Tu esi kaut vienu sheeminju pats izstraadaajis?
3. arii MBL iekspusee signaala vadinji ir mainiiti. bija it kaa parasti [kas maksaa paarsismts Euro/m], ir ielikti pa paaris K Euro/m. un? vai ietekmeeja? it kaa jaa [teoreetiski - ja paarejas C ir mazaaka - var buut]. kaa salidzinaaja? upgreidoja 1 ampu, otru nee. viens klausijaas, otrs sleeda, mainiija. kuru piesleedza - tas, kas klausiijaas: nezinaaja. es ieliku pamatinfo par LPF, ko taads mezhblocnjiks veido. parastam vadam paarejas C ir VEEL LIELAAKAS, kaa es mineeju. 150..200pF dzisla/ekraans/m. var ietekmeet? ja paaugsta Rout line ampam - jaa, elektriski: paaris dB un liidz 30..40 graadu faazes kaveeshanaas. to JAADZIRD. paaraak sarezgjiti runaaju?

un kas par to, ka neaizsniedzama? taapeec visiem jaafano par 6 tranjiem, kas ir NEMAAKULIIGI nokopeeti?????

----------


## ivog

> ...ja kaadam skjiet, ka fail ir nepareizs - 100 LVL par katru manu kljudu fail [ko neatkariigi eksperti apstiprinaas].


 Galīgi ne pa tēmu - bet varētu paprasīt, ja nebūtu slinkums - bija tēma, kur tu pateici fail, kad AndrisZ atrada problēmu FM tunerī (izskaņojies kontūrs), kurš nenoskaņojās precīzi uz stacijas, bet ar 0.05MHz nobīdi. Tavai zināšanai esmu vēl vismaz 2 tuneriem līdzīgu problēmu konstatējis un novērsis.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, Tu tikai klausījies, vai arī kādu mērijumu veici? Būtu jau dikti interesanti redzēt arī patiesos elektriskos parametrus, ne tik vien subjektīvu vertējumu.

----------


## kaspich

> ...ja kaadam skjiet, ka fail ir nepareizs - 100 LVL par katru manu kljudu fail [ko neatkariigi eksperti apstiprinaas]. 
> 
> 
>  Galīgi ne pa tēmu - bet varētu paprasīt, ja nebūtu slinkums - bija tēma, kur tu pateici fail, kad AndrisZ atrada problēmu FM tunerī (izskaņojies kontūrs), kurš nenoskaņojās precīzi uz stacijas, bet ar 0.05MHz nobīdi. Tavai zināšanai esmu vēl vismaz 2 tuneriem līdzīgu problēmu konstatējis un novērsis.


 1. ja cilveks nejeedz nomeeriit starpfrekvenci [bet skaitaas remontnjiks ar staazhu, n dienas ciinaas] - sore, tikpat labi vareja sekot - oi, antenu neiespraudu. un atkal Kaspich butu vainigs?
2. kaa Tu domaa, KAA paarskanjo tos tunerus, kam setka ir 0.05 nobidiita? KAA? pateikshu priekshaa - starpfrekvenci no 10.7 nodzen uz 10.65 vai 10.75, kaa nu vajag.
Tu peec taa sava 'upgreida' preciizu S punkta vidu esi paarbaudiijis? esi? kaa?  ::

----------


## tornislv

> arii tagad hienf collection salonaa vechi esot gatavi saorganizeet - davai. nee, tak nevienu neinteresee.


 Es vienmēr gatavs aizvilkties uz hiend salonu. Kuru? Man, protams, patiktu to darīt vakarā, kad klausāmās ausis vaļā.

----------


## M_J

Virtuāli Ls 200 no Kaspiča
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5192&start=315#p68484 - par bļāvinu "FAIL" pirms L4949 datašīta apskatīšanās
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6286&start=45#p76389 - par "razrjadņikiem sarkanajā kastītē"

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, Tu tikai klausījies, vai arī kādu mērijumu veici? Būtu jau dikti interesanti redzēt arī patiesos elektriskos parametrus, ne tik vien subjektīvu vertējumu.


 nee, nemeeriiju.
es esmu slinks, da i ko tur meeriit?
ampiem THD 0.000X robezhaas? ar ko meeriit? 

tumbaam AFR? telpaa? ko darit ar agriinajiem un iipashi agriinajiem atstarojumiem? deelj shiem izstarotajiem - tur ir jaaklausaas. meeriit [ja kaadam skjiet buutiski] - tikai labaa kameraa. citur neko sameeriit nevarees. un vnk skjiibas AFR liknes [pat, ja taadas buutu] buutu pilniigaa neteemaa ar subjekjtiivo uztveri.

p.s. EVZ esot meeriijis.  smuki. pat prom no ass, lielaaka attaalumaa. bet skaidrs, ka AFR [izmeeriitaa] shiem izstarotajaiem lielaa meeraa buus atkariiga no telpas akustikas.

----------


## kaspich

> Virtuāli Ls 200 no Kaspiča
> viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5192&start=315#p68484 - par bļāvinu "FAIL" pirms L4949 datašīta apskatīšanās
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6286&start=45#p76389 - par "razrjadņikiem sarkanajā kastītē"


 1.gadiijumaa cilveeks iemeta linku bez sheemas, ka/kaa tiek slegts. jaa, tam chipam to mezglu [komparatoru] var izmantot konkreetajam noluukam, bet var arii izmantot dajebkam citam. ja sasprindzinaasi savu redzi, redzeesi, ka zemaak es [taa loha vietaa, kas tikai noblaavaas] iemetu i bloksheemu, i skaidrojumu. 
2. un juus, pokemoni, taa ari nesaprataat. ne celojus, ne darbibas principus.  veel joprojaam lielaakie bljaaveji ir paarleicinaati, ka spolee ir 12V un taa nodega.. nez kaapeec, un sarkanajaa kastiitee - 3 vadi.

sore, es nemaaku buut tik tups, lai ar gariem memuaariem rakstiitu. tapat kaa leeto logjiku kompii. tur pec manis veel 10lpp turpinaajaas njaudeeshana - var mux vai alu izmantot, vai nee. bet par FISKU/PAMATLIETu - klusums.

taapat kaa temaa par vadiem. KLUSUMS. kaapeec? taapeec, ka tur ir mazliet sarezgjitaak.

----------


## M_J

1. Par L4949 - nu ja Kaspičs jau nu ir cilvēks, kuram ar pirkstu acī jāiebaksta, lai viņš čipā ieraudzītu komparatoru.
2. Nav runa ko pokemoni saprata vai nesaprata, ir runa par Tavu krāšņo izpaušanos šajā tēmā.

----------


## Didzis

Nē, nē, skaidrs, ka pastiprinatajam kroplojumi mazi. Vairāk jau runa par to akustiku. Tā jocīgi sanāk, studijā skaņu regulē uz pro monitoriem ar lineāru raksturlīkni, kuri maksā par kārtu mazāk. Skaņu režisori, ar kondženes izglītību, pasmejas par audiofīlu skņas vērtējumu un to ko  saklaiusa tais ierakstos, bet ko nu tie skaņotāji saprot   ::  Man vairāk darīšana ar TV , bet tur ir taspats. Tak modernie TV ar ulučšizaizeriem var parādīt tādas bildes niånses, kuras es studijā uz PRO monitora nemaz redzēt nespēju   ::  
kaspich, Tu tak esi gana izglītots cilveks un vai tad Tev tieši tehniski neinteresē, kas tad  audiofīliem patīk tai skaņā, ko dārgās aparatūras ražotāji piedavā. Jeb Tu arī jau iestājies tai sektā?

----------


## kaspich

> 1. Par L4949 - nu ja Kaspičs jau nu ir cilvēks, kuram ar pirkstu acī jāiebaksta, lai viņš čipā ieraudzītu komparatoru.
> 2. Nav runa ko pokemoni saprata vai nesaprata, ir runa par Tavu krāšņo izpaušanos šajā tēmā.


 1. man nee [es arii postu veelaak ieliku i bloksheemu, i paskaidroju - ATKAARTOJU VEELREIZ], bet tiem cilveekiem, kam bija shis probleemas, tiem gan. 
2. jaa, es par to pashu. tupiem nejeegaam - skaidro kaa gribi, dirsaa. un te nav NEKAADAS starpiibas, vai ir razrjadnjiki, vai tiristori. KAADA starpiiba? tehniskaa realizaacija?
abi divi ir elementaari paarveidotaaji, kas rada lielu dI/dT un attieciigi, lielu dU/dT sekundaarajaa tinumaa. 
par to jau staasts - sajeegas ir tik maz, ka taalaak par detalju atpaziishanu netiek. par darbiibas PRINCIPU, par PROBLEEMU CEELONJIEM saruna nesanaak. jo - ir jau tikai prasta spole un tiristors. un, ja kaads rahotaajs buus ielicis razrjadnjiku, vai simistoru, vai dinistoru [kas idejiski ir prasts razrjadnjiks], kas atver tirisitoru, atkal buus mega diskusija..

----------


## kaspich

> Nē, nē, skaidrs, ka pastiprinatajam kroplojumi mazi. Vairāk jau runa par to akustiku. Tā jocīgi sanāk, studijā skaņu regulē uz pro monitoriem ar lineāru raksturlīkni, kuri maksā par kārtu mazāk. Skaņu režisori, ar kondženes izglītību, pasmejas par audiofīlu skņas vērtējumu un to ko  saklaiusa tais ierakstos, bet ko nu tie skaņotāji saprot   Man vairāk darīšana ar TV , bet tur ir taspats. Tak modernie TV ar ulučšizaizeriem var parādīt tādas bildes niånses, kuras es studijā uz PRO monitora nemaz redzēt nespēju   
> kaspich, Tu tak esi gana izglītots cilveks un vai tad Tev tieši tehniski neinteresē, kas tad  audiofīliem patīk tai skaņā, ko dārgās aparatūras ražotāji piedavā. Jeb Tu arī jau iestājies tai sektā?


 Didzi, par peedejo teikumu runaajot - izlasi, luudzu, manu reportu.

IZLASI.

taalaak. palasi, luudzu, manus murgojumus gan shajaa forumaa, gan MA [mobileaudio] par akustikas lietaam. tur ir atbildes uz VISU to, ko Tu sheit man jautaa/piemini. sore, nu es toch esmu piekusis malties. es saprotu - moska jaataisa kaut kaads blogs, kur nebuutu 6 tranju passlavinaashana pa vidu. varbuut. bet, es esmu slinks. 

p.s. mani TAS interesee [kas patiik/ko piedaavaa], es to veerteeju [tieshi taapeec arii neshaubiijos - klausiities/nekalusiities shos bubljikus], es par to runaaju.


p.p.s. Didzi, par teemu:
a kaa Tu [kaut saviem monitoriem] noveertee
skatuves lietas [augstumu, attaalumu liidz, dziljumu, stabilitaati, u.t.t.]
mikro un makrodinamiku
fokusus, ambienci
tembraalo skaneejumu, tiriibu, u.t.t.?

jeb muusdienaas, lai straadaatu skanju/tehniskaa inzheniera amataa, tas nav jaadara/javar/jaasaprot?

----------


## normundss

Par F5 salīdzināšanu ar 2+ kilolatu ampiem nav kompliments, drīzāk otrādi.  Pirmkārt, tā ir F5 cenu klase atbilstoši ražotāja noteiktajai cenai (3000 USD bez nodokļiem).  Ja jau Oskars grib salīdzināt pa cenu klasēm (šajā gadījumā apšaubāms pasākums imo), tad ar to arī būtu jāsalīdzina.  Un salīdzinājums manuprāt nebūtu par labu F5. Atšķirības starp Oskara kopiju un Firstwatt F5 oriģinālu protams ir nezināms lielums, bet nu pieņemsim ka tie ir daudzmaz līdzīgi.

----------


## osscar

es neko negribu salīdzināt - cita jaudas kategorija un izmaksu arī  :: . ES klausos to kas man patīk.  Par doto ampu - man liekas dīvaini - izmantot preampu kuram zem 1V ir  THD virs 0.01% un ampam 0.001. Ok, ja topī tad der - jo pie 10V izejā tam preampam ir ap 0.001 - ja var ticēt stereophile vai kā tas saits bija. Vēl 30K ampam ieejas pretestība 5k - ok tas laikam tāpeč lai trokšņi mazāki ?

----------


## kaspich

osscar - Tu runaa par THD+noise? vai par THD, kas izdalits?
ja tas ir meeriits THD+n, tad pie -20dB 0.01% noziimee donamisko diapazonu 100dB, kas ir ekvivalents teoreetiskajam 16bit CD dinamiskajam.
tie 0.01% ir jaaskata siikaak - kaads spektrs, kaa mainaas atkariibaa no level, no F, kaads IMD, no kurienes tas THD - vai deelj nelinearitaates, vai deelj matemaatikas [CD speciaali NAV papildus jaunaako bitu aproksimaacijas] u.t.t.

----------


## kaspich

> Par F5 salīdzināšanu ar 2+ kilolatu ampiem nav kompliments, drīzāk otrādi.  Pirmkārt, tā ir F5 cenu klase atbilstoši ražotāja noteiktajai cenai (3000 USD bez nodokļiem).  Ja jau Oskars grib salīdzināt pa cenu klasēm (šajā gadījumā apšaubāms pasākums imo), tad ar to arī būtu jāsalīdzina.  Un salīdzinājums manuprāt nebūtu par labu F5. Atšķirības starp Oskara kopiju un Firstwatt F5 oriģinālu protams ir nezināms lielums, bet nu pieņemsim ka tie ir daudzmaz līdzīgi.


 peedeejais pienjeemums ir PILNIIGI neadekvaats. kaadaa sakariibaa - liidziigi? 

p.s. nevajadzeetu tomeer saliidzinaat tehniski normaala liimenja tehniku ar pseido sharlataanu izstraadaajumiem. nee, es saprotu, ka no malas - visi ir ampi, bet..
nu, kaut vai paskatam elementu skaitu/apjomu/sarezgjitiibu. nevajag staastiit, ka 6 tranju amps, kura sheemas ir iesaceeju forumos, ir saliidzinaams ar normaaliem [tehiski korektiem] ampiem.

----------


## ivog

> es neko negribu salīdzināt - cita jaudas kategorija un izmaksu arī . ES klausos to kas man patīk.  Par doto ampu - man liekas dīvaini - izmantot preampu kuram zem 1V ir  THD virs 0.01% un ampam 0.001. Ok, ja topī tad der - jo pie 10V izejā tam preampam ir ap 0.001 - ja var ticēt stereophile vai kā tas saits bija. Vēl 30K ampam ieejas pretestība 5k - ok tas laikam tāpeč lai trokšņi mazāki ?


 Varbūt es nekā nejēdzu, bet kas pēc savas būtības ir preamps. Ieeju komutators + skaļuma/tembra regulators + phono pastūzis. Nu mūslaiku ražojumiem vēl DACs. Vai ne tā? Tādēļ man arī nav skaidrs, kam tur būtu jāmaksā mega $$$, izņemot protams apzeltītus kloķus, titāna korpusu un HVZ vēl ko...

----------


## kaspich

nu, re  ::  atbraucaam  :: 

p.s. kaa man saka bagaatie loPi, tie apzeltiitie rokturiishi maksaa 100..500 Euro gab./komplekts nomainjai. liidz ar to - uz shiem taa ceeeena nebalstaas.
un tak paskaati, cik maksaa labi DAC, vai veel vinkaarshaak - aarejie cloki. un Tavs paraksts mani reaali kaitina  ::  nomaini, luudzu, tos 100% uz kaadiem 7.5, vai 8.3, vai, ja pa godiigo, uz kaadiem 1.4 vai 0.7.. nevajag tik nekauniigi melot..

----------


## ivog

> nu, re  atbraucaam 
> 
> ... un Tavs paraksts mani reaali kaitina  nomaini, luudzu, tos 100% uz kaadiem 7.5, vai 8.3, vai, ja pa godiigo, uz kaadiem 1.4 vai 0.7.. nevajag tik nekauniigi melot..


 Mani arī Tavs paraksts kaitina, nu un tad? 
Un mani tirgotie aparāti tiešām ir pārbaudīti un pienācīgi sakopti, pie kam dodu "money back" garantiju uz nedēļu. Ne tu mani pazīsti, ne esi manus aparātus redzējis, tādēļ lūdzu paturi savas domas pie sevis.

----------


## arnis

Ivog-- nekaa personiiga, bet par taviem aparaatiem spriezh tikai peec taas epopejas, kad tu iepirki ebajaa,[ sadega ]  salodeeji , un paardevi taalaak, un gala userim tas nospraaga atkal, un tad tika te mekleets helps. Pats jau atceries. 
Ok, cik daudz tur tava vaina, cits jautaajums, bet gadiijums vnk rada iespaidu ...
PS- liec 10 citu pozitiivi sataisiitu aparaatu korektos reportus, un tad iespeejams  varees arii pozitiivos viedokljus klausiities

----------


## ivog

> Ivog-- nekaa personiiga, bet par taviem aparaatiem spriezh tikai peec taas epopejas, kad tu iepirki ebajaa,[ sadega ]  salodeeji , un paardevi taalaak, un gala userim tas nospraaga atkal, un tad tika te mekleets helps. Pats jau atceries. 
> Ok, cik daudz tur tava vaina, cits jautaajums, bet gadiijums vnk rada iespaidu ...
> PS- liec 10 citu pozitiivi sataisiitu aparaatu korektos reportus, un tad iespeejams  varees arii pozitiivos viedokljus klausiities


 Jā, bija tāda lieta. Starp citu, tas bija pirmais no maniem aparātiem, ko remontēju, tajā laikā man pat dummy load vēl nebija, lai notestētu pie slodzes. Toreiz piedāvāju userim paņemt atpakaļ un atdot naudu, bet viņš tā vietā izvēlējās ātri saremontēt (es arī solīju saremontēt, bet ne pāris dienu laikā) un tādēļ tā epopeja tāda sanāca. Pieļauju, ka tajā darbnīcā viņam atkal ielodēja lētos ķīniešu traņus un tie pie slodzes nosvila atkal.
Kopš tā brīža esmu notirgojis aptuveni 40 aparātus, lielāko daļu no tiem esmu remontējis vai vismaz potenciometrus tīrījis. Vienā gadījumā sanāca, ka paņēmu atpakaļ aparātu un atdevu naudu, jo (mana vaina) nebiju piefiksējis, ka phono ieeju konektoriem lodējumi bija paļurkājušies un attiecīgi bija nekontakts. Pārējos gadījumos sūdzību nav bijis.
Nujā, reportus licis neesmu (esmu par slinku un nav arī tik daudz laika), forumā parasti meklēju risinājumu tad ja ir kāda problēma, ar kuru netieku galā.
Katrā ziņā apzināti es nevienem neko iesmērējis neesmu un netaisos to darīt. Es ar šo lietu nepelnu, daru to hobija pēc. Īpašs prieks ir kad izdodas faktiski no lūžņa uztaisīt "konfekti".

----------


## kaspich

bez ieprieksmineetaas epopejas:
tiek nogruuzts tuneris, uz 'dzirdi' sareguleejot starpfrekvenci, un nesaprotot pamatlietas;
cits taads - arii ar teemu - ai, automaatiski neatrod stacijas, kaa kaut kaa sakjimereet?
tad veel aparaaraats - ai, selektors nestraadaa, kaut kas jaasakjimeree..

par audio galu 'remontu' nerunaasim. tas NAV remonts. vismaz manaa izpratnee.  :: 
redz, taapeec jau ir taa izpratne - DAC ebajaa maksaa 2USD, kaapeec maksaat 30K? luuk, taapeec arii maksaat. ka tie nav shaadaa liimenii..  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tak nu beidz  kaspich kritizet remontētājus. Ne Tu ar remontiem esi maizīti pelnījis, ne zini klientu velmes. Cik laika paies, ja Tu pēc visiem noteikumiem pārregulesi piemeram radio uztvērēju? Nu nevar to izdarit īsā laika, bet laiks maksā naudu un neviens klients nemaksās par superīgi noregulētu uztvērēju, ja ejošu var nopirkt letāk. Tada ir pasreizejā dzīve. Nu ko dod, ka es protu to uztvērēju noregulēt un ir man visa nepieciešamā aparatūra, ja nevienam to nevajag. Tiklīdz remonts maksā vairāk par "piečuku", klients atsakās. Labi, ne par to iet runa. Mēs jau par skaņu runājam.
Nu uz mobileaudio gan mani nesūti. Ja vel par nopietnu mājas audioaparatūru man ir kāda interese, tad auto skaņa mani neinteresē principā un nekad neinteresēs.  Es jau saprotu, ka autoaudio tagad ir topā un uz tā var naudu pelnīt, bet nu kāda tur stereobāze vai skatuves augstums autiņā. Vienkāršī jāsmejās par to   ::  Kāds tur audio fokus, ja visu laiku jātur ass acu fokus lai neiebrauktu bedrē un nesasistu riepu   ::  . 
Mani vairāk interesētu konkrēti elektriski mērijumi, nevis "māksliniecisks " aparatūras  skanējuma apraksts un tās cenas piesaukšana. Vot salīdzinām skaanējumu un elektriskos mērijumsu un tad štukojam, kapec viena stumbas skan, bet otras neskan. Protams jāsalidzina vienas klases aparatūra, bet tas nenozīme, ka tā būs arī vienas cenu kategorijas aparatūra.
p.s. skaņu inženierim nav jāvertē visas tās ambiences, stereobāzes  un lokalizacijas. To dara skaņu režisors. Skanu inženierim interese dB, frekvenču raksturlīknes, telpas reverberācijas laiki. u.t.t.

----------


## arnis

didzis teica -- 
bet nu kāda tur stereobāze vai skatuves augstums autiņā. Vienkāršī jāsmejās par to  ::  Kāds tur audio fokus, ja visu laiku jātur ass acu fokus lai neiebrauktu bedrē un nesasistu riepu  ::  . 

Nu wot, redzi, ir vismaz 10 useri, kuru instalus buutu veerts paklausiities. 
par mobili vnk staasts, ka tur jau ir kaudze infas / viedoklja/ uzstaadiijumu saposteets, ka bezjeedziigi buutu to visu kopeet vai rakstiit pa jaunam kautkur ....

----------


## kaspich

Tak nu beidz  kaspich kritizet remontētājus. Ne Tu ar remontiem esi maizīti pelnījis, ne zini klientu velmes. 

_ FAIL. tiesa gan, ar shaadu shirpotrebu remontu naudu nepelniiju. naudu pelniiju ar nopietnakas tehnikas remontu. shirpotrebu nesa iipashos gadiijumos. BET. taadu remontnjikus kaa sheit - ar aamuru pa nagiem. ibo - ne jau laiks vai nauda ierobezho, bet sajeega. ar sajeegu - i 15min lai kaa viss tiks izdariits godam  shadiem ko nopeitnaaku dot taisiit - pad^&^()* daudz naudas, laika un reputaaciju._ 


Cik laika paies, ja Tu pēc visiem noteikumiem pārregulesi piemeram radio uztvērēju? Nu nevar to izdarit īsā laika, bet laiks maksā naudu un neviens klients nemaksās par superīgi noregulētu uztvērēju, ja ejošu var nopirkt letāk. Tada ir pasreizejā dzīve. Nu ko dod, ka es protu to uztvērēju noregulēt un ir man visa nepieciešamā aparatūra, ja nevienam to nevajag. Tiklīdz remonts maksā vairāk par "piečuku", klients atsakās. Labi, ne par to iet runa. Mēs jau par skaņu runājam.

Nu uz mobileaudio gan mani nesūti. Ja vel par nopietnu mājas audioaparatūru man ir kāda interese, tad auto skaņa mani neinteresē principā un nekad neinteresēs.  Es jau saprotu, ka autoaudio tagad ir topā un uz tā var naudu pelnīt, bet nu kāda tur stereobāze vai skatuves augstums autiņā. Vienkāršī jāsmejās par to   ::  Kāds tur audio fokus, ja visu laiku jātur ass acu fokus lai neiebrauktu bedrē un nesasistu riepu   ::  . 

_ FAIL. sheit - vienigais, ko varu atbildeet - tas izklausaas NOZHEELOJAMI. arii tajaa 'nopietnas maajas' jomaa. jo NEKAD neesmu maniijis neko, kas [Tavos tekstos] buutu virs nekaada [sore] limenja. NE REIZI Tu neesi runaajis par skanju. par taas aprakstu. nu, es neesmu sho kompetenci maniijis. taapeec - nepaarsteidz, ja Tev nav nojeegas ne par skatuvi, ne fokusiem. arii auto audio jomaa.._ 


Mani vairāk interesētu konkrēti elektriski mērijumi, nevis "māksliniecisks " aparatūras  skanējuma apraksts un tās cenas piesaukšana. Vot salīdzinām skaanējumu un elektriskos mērijumsu un tad štukojam, kapec viena stumbas skan, bet otras neskan. Protams jāsalidzina vienas klases aparatūra, bet tas nenozīme, ka tā būs arī vienas cenu kategorijas aparatūra.
p.s. skaņu inženierim nav jāvertē visas tās ambiences, stereobāzes  un lokalizacijas. To dara skaņu režisors. Skanu inženierim interese dB, frekvenču raksturlīknes, telpas reverberācijas laiki. u.t.t.


_ vot, tad es esmu GAN skanjas inzhenieris, gan rezhisors. jo es gan izstraadaaju, gan adjusteeju, gan veerteeju 

p.s. nu, ir lietas [atljaushos apgalvot], ko es rubiiju jau bez pamatlietu meeriijumiem. nu, tapat kaa - kaapeec ar sprostuzgriezni pievilkts mezgls turaas labak kopaa kaa ar kozleni salipinaats. no taada aspekta - man nav jaameera AFR, lai konstateetu, ka taa ietekmee labi ja 1% no subjektiivaa skaneejuma..
sore par bardaku postaa _

----------


## kaspich

es gan teikshu - kas tad tas par skanju inzhenieri, ja vinju driikst neintereseet telpas lietas, fokusi, akustika?
tad jau prasts kabelshiks/montazhniks. tad neglaimojam sev. vnk - sasleedzeejs. ar remontnieka iemanjaam.

tad kaa vinjam var neintereseet fokusi, bet interesee telpas reverberaacijas lietas? tas tachu ir PILNIIGI saistiits pasaakums!!!
Dzidzi, kaapeec man ir sajuuta, ka Tu vispaar nesaproti, par ko ir runa?  ::

----------


## arnis

nee nu didzis jau droshi vien domaaja peec klasiskiem kanoniem. tie kas pie monitoriem seezh, ir vieni, tie kas tjipa projektee telpu akustikas  , pavisam citi cilveeki. a to, kaadi mums ir telpu akustikas speciaalisti [ alja buvakustika2003.pdf] , Tu Kaspich jau pats ljoti labi zini :P

----------


## Didzis

Par to, ka daudziem remontētājiem nav īpaši daudz zināšanu, Tev var piekrist, bet par to regulēšanu gan nav tiesa. Ja remontē pilnīgi vienādus aparātu, tad protams var fiksi noregulēt, bet ja katreiz savādaks aparāts, tad cik laika paies, kamēr sapratīsi kas ir kas. Nu neviens klients to nevar samaksāt un lielākoties jau nekāda regulēšana nav vajadzīga.
Ja par skaņas lietām, tad es jau nepretendēju uz nez kādu eksperu skaņas aprakstā. Man vispār riebjas visi tie audiofīlu termini. Man vai nu skan, vai neskan un pofig kapēc neskan. Mani vairāk interesē, kapēc skan, vai kapec cilvēkiem patīk konkrētais skanejums, kut es to uzskatu par sliktu. 
Nu par to, ka Tu esi gan skaņu inženieris, gan skaņu režisors, Tu gan bišku salielījies   ::   Kādus diskus tad Tu esi ierakstijis un kādas blices apskaņojis ? Vispār, Tu notis pazīsti, partitūru vari lasīt un kuru kondženi esi beidzis? Bez muzikālās izglītibas un dzirdes nu par skaņu režisoru nevar saukties   ::  Tā ka šais lietās vien tāds pats amatieris, kā mēs te visi, vien esi   ::

----------


## kaspich

pag, pag.

peec manas saprashanas ambiences lietas, fokusus [to izmeerus, kvalitaati, izvietojumu], skatuves parametrus LIELAA meeraa [biezhi vien - noteicoshi] nosaka
izveeleetaas skandas, to izvietojums un reguleejumi.

telpas izmeeri [reverberaarijas laiki] noteiks veeliinos atstarojumus, kuri neietilpst tembraalajaa uztveree.
attieciigi - ja viss shis uz skanju inzhenieri neattiecas, tad vinjsh ir - kaa jau teicu: stage hands. kraaveejs. vadu savienotaajs. nekas vairaak. 

veel vairaak - pat taas lietas/dalja, kas nav tieshi ietekmeejama, mainot skandas, izvietojumu, attiecas uz skanju inzhenieri [manaa izpratnee] kaut vai tik daudz, lai KOPAA ar rezhisoru panaaktu vajadziigo rezultaatu.

RU forumos par teemu bija - tieshi INZHENIERA pienaakums ir panaakt pareizu/sabalanseetu/izlidzinaatu skaneeju ar velamajiem skatuves parametriem visaa zaalee. un rezhisors nozezhas pie pults un no pults vietas korigjee skaneejumu, PALJAUJOTIES uz inzheniera padariiito darbu.
inzhenieris savus +2.3dB var iebaazt.. dajebkur, jo pasuutiitaaju interesee SKANEEJUMS, nevis liikne.

----------


## kaspich

> Par to, ka daudziem remontētājiem nav īpaši daudz zināšanu, Tev var piekrist, bet par to regulēšanu gan nav tiesa. Ja remontē pilnīgi vienādus aparātu, tad protams var fiksi noregulēt, bet ja katreiz savādaks aparāts, tad cik laika paies, kamēr sapratīsi kas ir kas. Nu neviens klients to nevar samaksāt un lielākoties jau nekāda regulēšana nav vajadzīga.
> Ja par skaņas lietām, tad es jau nepretendēju uz nez kādu eksperu skaņas aprakstā. Man vispār riebjas visi tie audiofīlu termini. Man vai nu skan, vai neskan un pofig kapēc neskan. Mani vairāk interesē, kapēc skan, vai kapec cilvēkiem patīk konkrētais skanejums, kut es to uzskatu par sliktu. 
> Nu par to, ka Tu esi gan skaņu inženieris, gan skaņu režisors, Tu gan bišku salielījies    Kādus diskus tad Tu esi ierakstijis un kādas blices apskaņojis ? Vispār, Tu notis pazīsti, partitūru vari lasīt un kuru kondženi esi beidzis? Bez muzikālās izglītibas un dzirdes nu par skaņu režisoru nevar saukties   Tā ka šais lietās vien tāds pats amatieris, kā mēs te visi, vien esi


 pag, pag.
ja ir sheema, tad sore - kas ir kas: skaidrs 5 sekundees. 5minuutees ir skaidrs niansees [kameer datasheet atnaak]. bitovuhaa - ko tur peetiit? tur pat 99.9% gadiijumu nav nekaa interesanta, tikai gljukus var vaakt  :: 
nez, man 90% laika aiznjem izjaukt/salikt. cita lieta, ka biezhi vienkaarshi remonteet ir garlaiciigi, un sakas uzlaboshanas izvirtiibas [kaut vai taapeec, lai anakoshreiz par sho lietu varetu aizmirst]..

par to - neinteresee/skan/neskan..
paaag. nu gan. tad ir 2 stadijas? nianshu nav? nu, shis bija kas reti stulbs.. piedevaam, cik attiecas uz mainaamaam lietaam [izvietojums, reguleejumi]. tad dialogs ar Tevi ir vnk.. nekaads.. neskan.. KAS neskan? nu, neskan.. 

par rezhisoriem. iesleedz sarzhu. piedevaam, es gribeetu redzeet, kursh man maaciitu to skanju rezhiju sheit, LV  :: 
muusu SDS inzhenieri, kas nezin, kas ir signaala normeeshana?  ::  muusu masteringa speciaalisti, peimeeram, Pauls Timrots, kura mikseeto Opus Pro disku Dzimene [ko man Haris uzdaavinaaja - nebija nekaads mp3 klons] vareetu ielikt pasaules vissachakareetaako ierakstu pirmajaa 10tniekaa?
dzirde? nuu, par sho mes vareetu pastriideeties gan :P

pasaulee? ok, bet. kursh to sheit noveerteetu? sheit no izgliitotiem cilvekiem BEEG. jo vinji reaali apdraud esosho stafu. tos, kas vinjus izveeleas. kam vajag kaadu, kas redz, kaadi pusjeegas [parasti] ir esohie 'speci'? [kaadu sheit arii netruukst, buusim godiigi]..

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, tātad muzikalās izglītības Tev nav, bet nu to jau gan pie mums māca pietiekoši augstā līmeni un darbu pec mācībām var atrast pasaulē. Kas tad Tu par mūzikas speciālistu, ja notis nezini   ::  Tehniķis vien esi   ::   Labi, neņem galvā,ir jau kā Tu saki par to skaņu režiju, bet nu nevar nopelnīt izdodot pāris simtus CD Latvijā. Tāda amatieru būšana vien sanāk.

----------


## JDat

> par rezhisoriem. iesleedz sarzhu. piedevaam, es gribeetu redzeet, kursh man maaciitu to skanju rezhiju sheit, LV 
> muusu SDS inzhenieri, kas nezin, kas ir signaala normeeshana?  muusu masteringa speciaalisti, peimeeram, Pauls Timrots, kura mikseeto Opus Pro disku Dzimene [ko man Haris uzdaavinaaja - nebija nekaads mp3 klons] vareetu ielikt pasaules vissachakareetaako ierakstu pirmajaa 10tniekaa?
> dzirde? nuu, par sho mes vareetu pastriideeties gan :P
> 
> pasaulee? ok, bet. kursh to sheit noveerteetu? sheit no izgliitotiem cilvekiem BEEG. jo vinji reaali apdraud esosho stafu. tos, kas vinjus izveeleas. kam vajag kaadu, kas redz, kaadi pusjeegas [parasti] ir esohie 'speci'? [kaadu sheit arii netruukst, buusim godiigi]..


 Ne tikai P. Timrots. Ir arī vēl daži. I. Ozols, piemēram. kas tur vēl bija? Viens vecs onkulītis Miša, uzvārdu neatceros. Pie šamiem (arī pie Timrota) brauc grandi no pasaules, lai veiktu ierakstus. Beigās grandi čurā karstu tēju par to cik labi iztaisīts ieraksts un samasterēts. Ir Latvijā daži speciālisti, bet tur jau tā lieta, ka tikai daži...  ::

----------


## ivog

Kaspich diemžēl nav sapratis vienu lietu - lielākā daļa šeit esošo, es tajā skaitā, ir tikai amatieri, kam elektronika ir hobijs. Ikdienā mēs naudu pelnām pilnīgi citā sfērā. Attiecīgi visi šie pārmetumi ir nevietā. Man piemēram līdz šim ir bijusi maza sakare ar audio lietām. Tālajos 90-tajos vienu brīdi piepelnījos kā remontētājs, bet tad 90% no remontējamiem aparātiem bija veci un līdz kliņķim nojāti УЛПЦТ un nedaudz modernāki 3УСЦТ televizori. Tagad pie tāda lūžņa neparko klāt neķertos  ::  Bet audio tehnika kā tāda mani vienmēr ir interesējusi un tagad ir iespējas ebajā iepirkt, remontēt, pētīt. Interesantākos eksemplārus pieturu kolekcijai, pārējos ar minimālu peļņu notirgoju, lai nedaudz dabūtu atpakaļ no iztērētā.
Sākumā poņa bija nekāda, tagad darbojoties pamazām topu gudrāks, ir doma arī Kaspich vārdiem runājot "tupa noklonēt" kādu interesantu ampa shēmu utt. Loģiski ka "nerubīju fišku" tā kā profi un man arī to nevajag. OK, ar ampiem esmu vairāk vai mazāk piešāvies, FM tuneri ir cietāks rieksts un arī aparatūra trūkst, lai korekti saregulētu. Un necenšos kaut ko tikai saķibināt, kā te Kaspich apgalvo, cenšos tomēr iespēju robežās korekti sataisīt, restaurēt aparātus, kas ir tā vērti. Attiecīgi es nesaprotu, par ko man būtu jāsaņem tāda kritika... nu OK, man patiesībā tā kritika dziļi pie kājas, zinu ko daru un ko gribu panākt, neesmu nekāds tīnis galu galā. Varbūt tomēr cienīsim viens otru nedaudz vairāk?
P.S. varbūt kāds no moderiem varētu visu šo villošanos pārcelt citā topikā, citādi viena labi domāta tēma ir sačakarēta ... bet ne es to sāku...

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, tātad muzikalās izglītības Tev nav, bet nu to jau gan pie mums māca pietiekoši augstā līmeni un darbu pec mācībām var atrast pasaulē. Kas tad Tu par mūzikas speciālistu, ja notis nezini   Tehniķis vien esi    Labi, neņem galvā,ir jau kā Tu saki par to skaņu režiju, bet nu nevar nopelnīt izdodot pāris simtus CD Latvijā. Tāda amatieru būšana vien sanāk.


 interesata teema [vismaz man]  :: 
vai kaads var pateikt, kaads sakars skanju inzhenierim un/vai skanju rezhisoram ar.. piemeeram vokaalajaam studijaam, klavierspeeli vai solfedzo [par pamatlietaam - bez tirdzinja, es te par n gadu driceleeshanu]? vai maakslas vesturi detaljaas?
ok, notis ir jaamaak [un to maaciija man jau pamatskolaa], bet..
tas iz teemas - shogad pa 5K LVL/gadaa buus/ir taa skanju rezhijas fakultaate. iestajeksamenaa - klavierspeel [ai puushamie], ja nemaldos+maakslas veesture rakstiski [skjiet]. ja kaads preciizaak atceraas, palabojiet.
S KAKOVO PEREPUGU??????????????
tajaa pashaa laikaa, veel vasaraa NEBIJA ne studijas, ne apriikojuma, ne reaalu pasniedzeeju. plaanojot/organizejot/domaajot/buuveeshot.
vai tikai man vienam skjiet, ka tas ir farss????

----------


## Didzis

Nu bet kā skaņu režisors var būt bez muzikālās izglītibas? Tas tak tik pat elementāri kā radiotehniķim zinat oma formulu   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich diemžēl nav sapratis vienu lietu - lielākā daļa šeit esošo, es tajā skaitā, ir tikai amatieri, kam elektronika ir hobijs. Ikdienā mēs naudu pelnām pilnīgi citā sfērā. Attiecīgi visi šie pārmetumi ir nevietā. Man piemēram līdz šim ir bijusi maza sakare ar audio lietām. Tālajos 90-tajos vienu brīdi piepelnījos kā remontētājs, bet tad 90% no remontējamiem aparātiem bija veci un līdz kliņķim nojāti УЛПЦТ un nedaudz modernāki 3УСЦТ televizori. Tagad pie tāda lūžņa neparko klāt neķertos  Bet audio tehnika kā tāda mani vienmēr ir interesējusi un tagad ir iespējas ebajā iepirkt, remontēt, pētīt. Interesantākos eksemplārus pieturu kolekcijai, pārējos ar minimālu peļņu notirgoju, lai nedaudz dabūtu atpakaļ no iztērētā.
> Sākumā poņa bija nekāda, tagad darbojoties pamazām topu gudrāks, ir doma arī Kaspich vārdiem runājot "tupa noklonēt" kādu interesantu ampa shēmu utt. Loģiski ka "nerubīju fišku" tā kā profi un man arī to nevajag. OK, ar ampiem esmu vairāk vai mazāk piešāvies, FM tuneri ir cietāks rieksts un arī aparatūra trūkst, lai korekti saregulētu. Un necenšos kaut ko tikai saķibināt, kā te Kaspich apgalvo, cenšos tomēr iespēju robežās korekti sataisīt, restaurēt aparātus, kas ir tā vērti. Attiecīgi es nesaprotu, par ko man būtu jāsaņem tāda kritika... nu OK, man patiesībā tā kritika dziļi pie kājas, zinu ko daru un ko gribu panākt, neesmu nekāds tīnis galu galā. Varbūt tomēr cienīsim viens otru nedaudz vairāk?
> P.S. varbūt kāds no moderiem varētu visu šo villošanos pārcelt citā topikā, citādi viena labi domāta tēma ir sačakarēta ... bet ne es to sāku...


 nee, es visu to saprotu, bet - vai tikai Tu [shodien pat] nemeegjinaaji man ieknaabt par to tuunera gljuku, kaut pats fisku nebiji sapratis?
vai TU neliec komerciaala rakstura sludinaajumu ar klaju lieliishanos parakstaa? tajaa pat laikaa, piemeram, visu [arii manis] lamaatais jaanisP dabuu aknaas [nu jau vairs nee, foruma lielaakie speci izbanoja] katru reizi, kad ko komerciaalu ieliek, neskatoies uz to, ka skaidrs - sheit NEVIENS nepirks tos vinja vadus..

----------


## kaspich

> Nu bet kā skaņu režisors var būt bez muzikālās izglītibas? Tas tak tik pat elementāri kā radiotehniķim zinat oma formulu


 STOOOOP.
kas ir muzikaalaa izgliitiiba?

kas?
maakslas veesture?
solfedzo?
klavierspeele?

KAS?


kaadi ir skanju inzheniera pienaakumi?

----------


## JDat

Par notīm... Kolēģis demonstrēja interesantu lietu. Mēra IMD ar divām noteiktām frekvencēm. Apkārt tām parādās harmonikas. Viena no harmonikām trāpa trešajā notī, kurai tur nav jābut. Tas rada nepatīkamu pieskaņu, rezultātā skanējums nav tāds kādam tam jābūt. Muzikants teiks, ka nav labi, bet nezinās kā tehniski to paskaidrot. A tehniķis nesapratīs muzikantu vispār. Sevišķi ja tehniķis ir slikti trenēta dzirde. Kaut kā tā... Šādus tādus pamatus no solfečo nebūtu slikti zināt ari skaņu inženierim.

Vēl stāsts. Dzīvajā saitē kora mikrofons uz 450 Hz. Ko darīt? Ar grafisko EQ izgriezt 400 un 500 Hz? Cik notis pazaudēsim? Nu labi, saite neiderās ierakstu tehnikā un studījā, bet nu tas tā, par muzikālo izglītību.

EDIT:
Kultūrvēstura, gan nietilps šajā kategorijā, hz kapēc prasa... Klavierspēli arī laikam nevajadzētu obligātajās prasībās. Neskatoties uz to ka es esmu vēl sliktāks muzikants, ne kā tehniķis, pa laikam patīk atrast internetā kadū slavenu meldiņu un mācīties uz tiko salabotas igraukas izplinkšķināt...  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Par notīm... Kolēģis demonstrēja interesantu lietu. Mēra IMD ar divām noteiktām frekvencēm. Apkārt tām parādās harmonikas. Viena no harmonikām trāpa trešajā notī, kurai tur nav jābut. Tas rada nepatīkamu pieskaņu, rezultātā skanējums nav tāds kādam tam jābūt. Muzikants teiks, ka nav labi, bet nezinās kā tehniski to paskaidrot. A tehniķis nesapratīs muzikantu vispār. Sevišķi ja tehniķis ir slikti trenēta dzirde. Kaut kā tā... Šādus tādus pamatus no solfečo nebūtu slikti zināt ari skaņu inženierim.
> 
> Vēl stāsts. Dzīvajā saitē kora mikrofons uz 450 Hz. Ko darīt? Ar grafisko EQ izgriezt 400 un 500 Hz? Cik notis pazaudēsim? Nu labi, saite neiderās ierakstu tehnikā un studījā, bet nu tas tā, par muzikālo izglītību.


 viss ir pareizi, ir tikai nianses:
skanju tehniskajam specam [rezhisoram/inzhenierim] peec manas sajeegas nepiecieshamo apjomu var iemaaciit pusgada laikaa, reizi nedeeljaa [ar kaartu].
un otra - varbuut kljuudos, bet man zinaamie cilveeki ar atbilstoshaam muzikaalam izgliitiibam ir bez mazaakaas nojeegas, kaadas notis atbilst kaadaam frekvenceem, un EQ kaa taads - vnk fundamentaals atklaajums. goda vaards!
taatad - to NEMAACA.

----------


## tornislv

> ... muusu masteringa speciaalisti, peimeeram, Pauls Timrots, kura mikseeto Opus Pro disku Dzimene...


 Pauls Zebrā par mašīnām stāsta, Tālis tas būs bijis, liekas, ka abi nav radinieki (vismaz tuvi ne), bet kas to lai zin.   ::

----------


## JDat

Diemžēl kaspicham taisnība. Taisnība, un pat rēka parauj, cik tieši un smuki pateikts par EQ/ tembriem. Cits stāsts iz dzīves. Atnāk muzikants, runājamies, kolēga paprasa kapēc FH tembrs līdz galam nogriezts? Muzikants atbild: es redzēju ka pie cita muzikanta tā pat nogriests, tā labāk skan... Vai arī klasika ar DJ, kri uz savām pultīv uzgriež visu līdz galam. Ta ka kolēģis pienāca un salika visu pa "nullēm" tad DJ bija pārsteikts un teica: Es nemaz nezināju ka tā jādara un ka ši DJ pults sāk labāk skanēt. Vardu sakot dumjie ir te itkai elfas forumā, bet visā pasaulē un visās iespējamajās nozarēs.

Jap. Tomēr Tālis, nevis Pauls.   ::

----------


## kaspich

> ... muusu masteringa speciaalisti, peimeeram, Pauls Timrots, kura mikseeto Opus Pro disku Dzimene...
> 
> 
>  Pauls Zebrā par mašīnām stāsta, Tālis tas būs bijis, liekas, ka abi nav radinieki (vismaz tuvi ne), bet kas to lai zin.


 vot, nekaa :P 99%, ka tieshi Pauls [nezinu, vai tas, kas par mashiinaam, bet toreiz vel nobriiniijos]..

----------


## Didzis

Nu tik pat labi var teikt, kapēc radiotehniķim vajag augstāko matemātiku vai ķīmiju. Vismaz man nekad vairāk dzīvē augstāko matemātiku nav vajadzejis izmantot un nafig es mācijos programēšanu uz Minsk skaitļotājiem, es vēl tagad nesaprotu, bet kapēc skaņu režisoram jāprot klavieres spēlēt, gan saprotu   ::

----------


## tornislv

> Nu bet kā skaņu režisors var būt bez muzikālās izglītibas? Tas tak tik pat elementāri kā radiotehniķim zinat oma formulu


 Didzi, skaņu režisors var būt, un lielākā daļa ģeniālo režisoru (Alans Parsons, piemēram) arī ir bijuši bez akadēmiskās muzikālās izglītības. Tas ir _skaņu_, nevis _nošu_ režisors. A vot protams, solfedžo zināšana, saiēga, kas ir ohtāva un kurā diapozonā skan kura pijole, ja tajā stiprāk iepūš, ir derīga katram intiliģenam cilvēkam.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tik pat labi var teikt, kapēc radiotehniķim vajag augstāko matemātiku vai ķīmiju. Vismaz man nekad vairāk dzīvē augstāko matemātiku nav vajadzejis izmantot un nafig es mācijos programēšanu uz Minsk skaitļotājiem, es vēl tagad nesaprotu, bet kapēc skaņu režisoram jāprot klavieres spēlēt, gan saprotu


 nu, bet, pastaasti, luudzu!

p.s. man gan sho to no augstaakaas matemaatikas vajag izmantot regulaari. kjiimiju - fizmatos arii nemaaciija/nemaca datorziniibu fakji.

----------


## arnis

tas vnk ir taapec, lai shie "lielie" cilveeki nebuutu pilniigi norauti no klasiskaas muuzikas .... lai iemaaciitos klausiities un saprast oktaavas/ skanjas utt ... tas manupraat vnk rada taadu vispaareeju priekshstatu no kaa sastaav muuzika ...

----------


## kaspich

> Nu bet kā skaņu režisors var būt bez muzikālās izglītibas? Tas tak tik pat elementāri kā radiotehniķim zinat oma formulu  
> 
> 
>  Didzi, skaņu režisors var būt, un lielākā daļa ģeniālo režisoru (Alans Parsons, piemēram) arī ir bijuši bez akadēmiskās muzikālās izglītības. Tas ir _skaņu_, nevis _nošu_ režisors. A vot protams, solfedžo zināšana, saiēga, kas ir ohtāva un kurā diapozonā skan kura pijole, ja tajā stiprāk iepūš, ir derīga katram intiliģenam cilvēkam.


 un jautaajumu - ohtāva un kurā diapozonā skan kura pijole, ja tajā stiprāk iepūš, ir derīga katram intiliģenam cilvēkam (C)
mees vareetu uzdot shiis formalaas izgliitibas ieguvejiem  ::  rezultaatu es paredzu.

es uzskatu [piedodiet par nje skromnostj] shiem rezhisoriem butu jaamaaca:
akustikas FIZIKA
psihoakustika
buuvakustika
elektroakustikas pamati

es varu sadereet, ka NEKO no shi normaali nemaaca.
un tad nav briinums: LR2 studija GADIEM briinaas - kaapeec mums fons/snjaakonja ir, un pietiek ar 15min monologu, lai paargroziitu visus leveling klokjishus, un briinums - foni/troksnji pazuud..

----------


## kaspich

> tas vnk ir taapec, lai shie "lielie" cilveeki nebuutu pilniigi norauti no klasiskaas muuzikas .... lai iemaaciitos klausiities un saprast oktaavas/ skanjas utt ... tas manupraat vnk rada taadu vispaareeju priekshstatu no kaa sastaav muuzika ...


 pag, klavierspeelei ar to nav nekaads sakars.

maakslas/muuzikas veesturei - pamatos. bET. es atvainojos, bet [peec manas sajeegas] tur cilveekiem dolbii gadskaifljus/simfoniju numurus, nevis LIEK klausiities nianses.

mums skolaa arii muziku maaciija. driceleeja gadskaitljus, bet - vieniigais atskanjotaajs tika iesleegts LR himnas laikaa, un sprakskjeeja nebaudaami.
plates bija 1.5. uz taada atskanjotaaja pamattonjus saklausiit nvareja, kur nu kaadu niansi.
kaads operas apmekleejums, filharmonija.. kuda
kaads dziivais instruments.. kuda. trijsturiim -  tam malas bija rombaa..
un taa bija elitaara skola, ne Mazpisaanu 8gadiigaa..

klavieres - izskanjotas, ka pat  oktaavu nevareeja klausaamu savaakt. to choms meegjinaaja dariit 3X gadaa, kad vaaca korim stafu.

par kaadu jeegu no shii var runaat? kaada kopiiba ar lielo muuziku?  :: 
sore, moska viss ir radikaali mainiijies. rebjata, ja nje v kurse (C) Borodach

----------


## Didzis

Ja skaņu režisors "runā vienā mūzikas valodā" ar muzikantiem, tad jau tieši rodas ierakstu šedevri. Protams, muazikalā dzirde ir iedzimts talants un daudzko var iemācīties pašmācības ceļā, bet nu bez "oma formulas" mūzikā  diez vai kāds nopietns skaņu režisors iztiek   :: 
 Pilnīgi piekritu, ka skaņu rezisoram jāpārvalda akustika, bet ja tāds tehnokrāts nevar toni noturet, tad atkal ir garām. Ta kā klavieres spēlēt un solfedžo arī jāmācas  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Ja skaņu režisors "runā vienā mūzikas valodā" ar muzikantiem, tad jau tieši rodas ierakstu šedevri. Protams, muazikalā dzirde ir iedzimts talants un daudzko var iemācīties pašmācības ceļā, bet nu bez "oma formulas" mūzikā  diez vai kāds nopietns skaņu režisors iztiek  
>  Pilnīgi piekritu, ka skaņu rezisoram jāpārvalda akustika, bet ja tāds tehnokrāts nevar toni noturet, tad atkal ir garām. Ta kā klavieres spēlēt un solfedžo arī jāmācas


 pag, par vienotu valodu - piekriitu.
kaapeec jaatur tonis? tb, Tu gribi teikt, ka kalvierspeeles jeb puushamo klases absolventiem jaatur tonis? tb, cilveeks ar balss saishu probleemaam klavieres speeleet/klasi pabeigt nevar???
pag, un kaads sakars tonja notureeshanai ar klavierspeeli? 

nu, nesapratu  :: 

p.s. par solfedzo pamatiem - piekriitu, bez tirdzinja.

p.p.s. vienota muuzikas valoda man atgaadina - nezheeligu koshanu pirms/peec meegjinaajuma, un peec vieniigaas gjitaras iekjilaashanas lombardaa [lai ir par ko 0.7 nopirkt] - kopiigu dziedaashanu, ejot pa celja vidu pie vieteejaam slauceejaam ceriibaa ieguut bezpretenziju seksu..  ::

----------


## ddff

Ljaudis - viss ir vienkaarshaak, kaa vareetu domaat.

Skanju inzhenieris - tas ir taads pats inzhenieris, tikai ar padziljinatu izpratni par akustiku. Taatad, tehniskaa izgliitiiba. LV ar sho nodarbojas RTU, kursa gan atbilstosha nav. Tuvaakais variants ir maaciities elektroniku, tur kaads semestris ir arii par akustiku. Gala produktam ir jaaorienteejaas elektronikaa, akustikaa, jaaspeej uzbuuveet apskanjoshanas sisteema un taa noreguleet. Veelama, bet ne obligaata ir orienteeshanaas muuzikaa, instrumentu nevienu speeleet nav jaamaak, klavieres no bungaam nav jaatshkjir. Pie skanju pults klaat nekjeras, kaa vien sasprauzh I/O patch un outboard procesinga iekaartas. Samikseet neko nejeedz un labi ka taa.

Skanju rezhisors - muzikaalaa/maakslinieciskaa izgliitiiba. Taadus toreiz un tagad gatavo konservatorija (tagad LMA). Indiviids ar elementaaraam pamatzinaashanaam akustikaa, juutami labaakaam psihoakustikaa, paziist notis, maak speeleet klavieres, zin solfedzho un lasa noshu partituuras. Orienteejaas kompoziicijaa, instrumentu balansaa, veido miksu un saliek kopaa visu ljoti baudaamaa veidaa.

Normaals rezultaats ir abu sho profesiju pilsonjiem liidzdarbojoties. Ja skanju rezhisoram nesanaak dabuut to, kas nepiecieshams, tas veershas pie inzheniera, lai tas atrisina tehnisko pusi. Visur pasaulee taa ir, tak LV, kaa jau daudzaas jomaas, ir atskiriiga pieeja. Pie mums shobriid industrijaa ir tikai 1 diplomeets skanju inzhenieris, bet rezhisori kaadi 5. Praksee inzhenieri (vairums bez graada, puskoka leeceeji, samouchkas, utt.) peec pasha izpratnes tiek galaa ar tehniskajiem jautaajumiem un peec tam kjeras pie miksa (arii pec pasha izpratnes). Rezultaati ir atshkiriigi, atkariibaa no priekshzinaashanaam, ieguldiitaa darba pashmaaciibas procesaa un izpratnes par daraamo darbu. Principaa lielaakaa probleema ir taa, ka biezhi apvienojot shiis divas lietas, sanaak visnotalj necils rezultaats.

LV zemiitei gan ir diezgan paveicies ar skanju rezhisoriem - vairums no tiem ir arii dazhu labu atziniibu ieguvushi - Taalis Timrots, Normunds Slava, Gatis Zakis, Normunds Saksons - shie viiri paarvalda savu lietu, un, lai arii katram ir savs "rokraksts", pamataa rezultaats ir baudaams.

ddff, peedeejos 20 gadus shajaa virtuvee vada ikdienu - jautaajiet, ja veel kas neskaidrs :]

----------


## kaspich

es nezinu, kaa/vai formaali LV dala dziivajaa apskanjoshanaa, bet, cik saprotu, kapitaalismaa:
skanju inzhenieris ir tas: kas izveelas apskanjoshanas riikus, izvietojumu, uzstaadiijumus, sleegumus, un rupeejas par skanjas reprodukciju zaalee. respektiivi - ar saviem riikiem regulee.

rezhisors ir tas, ka sseezh pie pults. ruupeejas par skanejumu, kas tiek pievadiits reprodukcijas sisteemai.
arodbiedriibas cheko, lai viens nedariitu visu.

tad nu pirmajam buutu diezgan daudz kas jaajeedz no akustikas lietam, bet otrajam - no aparaatiem [fizika, tehniskas lieta, u.t.t.].

citadi ir kaa rezhisoram Sergejam - dzirdes vnk nav: THD 10% midbasa joslaa nedzird. tehniski NEKO nerubii. 1 naktii nokauj visus 4gab. Volodjas paartiitos 18'', aparatu sasleegt nemaak.
bet formaali - klavierees chastusku nospelet maak. pie pults raujaas.

p.s. kur ir kaads cilveeks, ar kuru es par psihoakustikas lietaaa varetu parunaat? nee, nopietni. es ljoti gribeetu par daudzam lietaam pamurgoties.

----------


## kaspich

p.s. ja tas tomeer ir Taalis [ne Pauls], kas to Dzimene ir samikseejis/mastereejis.. tad. vechi, noklausieties. tad man nav vairaak vaardu par ;liimeni;.. tad vnk.. tad ir blackout.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, ar to toņa noturēšanu es nebiju domājis operdziedātāja līmeni, bet drīzak mācešanu uz klavierēm nospēlēt meldiņu. 
Pilnīgi piekrītu ddff par skaņu režisoriem.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, ar to toņa noturēšanu es nebiju domājis operdziedātāja līmeni, bet drīzak mācešanu uz klavierēm nospēlēt meldiņu. 
> Pilnīgi piekrītu ddff par skaņu režisoriem.


 un cik biezhi skanju rezhisoram [nerunaasim par masteringa darbu] sanak to klavieri speeleet [ir nepiecieshamiiba]????
peec shii daliijuma sanaak pilnigi skjeersam - pat ierakstu studijaa mikjus izvieto/sleedz inzhenieris. attieciigi, rezhisoram shis instruments ir jaadzird kontrolroomaa uzstaadiijumu laikaa, nevis jaaspeelee. nee, moska es neko nerubiiju, es jau industrijai tuvumaa neesmu bijis..

kaspich. meedz labot citu gljukus.

----------


## Didzis

Tak neiet jau runa par klavieru spēlēšanu ikdienā, bet zināšanu un saprašanu kā jāskan un kad tonis nostaigā pa pustoni.  Kaspich, Tu mums te tāds gudrinieks un daudziem aizrādi, kad tie radiotehnikā "paņem nepareizu toni" . Nu apmēram tā   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tak neiet jau runa par klavieru spēlēšanu ikdienā, bet zināšanu un saprašanu kā jāskan un kad tonis nostaigā pa pustoni.  Kaspich, Tu mums te tāds gudrinieks un daudziem aizrādi, kad tie radiotehnikā "paņem nepareizu toni" . Nu apmēram tā


 nuu, par sho - piekriitu. saprotu. bet - taa ir dzirdes lieta, ne speeleeshanas.  :: 

esmu gatavs sadereet, ka Didzis maak speeleet klavieres. un esmu gatavs sadereet, ka vinjam iestaatos nesatureeshana, ja vinjsh uzzinaatu, ka es protu  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Un ko skaņu režisors/inženieris pie pults var padarīt, ja tonis kādam aizbraucis, kā vienīgi dūri parādīt?   ::

----------


## jankus

Sorry, džeki, man arī sagribējās pavārīties. Tā kā piedodiet, ja variet.   ::  
Kas attiecas par tām Didža pieminētajām ierakstu studijām Latvijā- man čomam ar citu viņa čomu pieder ierakstu kompānija (ja tā drīkst nosaukt). Abi mēs strādājam vienā visiem ļoti zināmā kantorī, bet ārpus darba gluži tāpat kā es pa laukiem šauju internetu, viņš pa laikam ar savu čomu kaut ko ieraksta.
Nu biju pie viņa tur aizgājis. Man tā likās pēdējo 3 gadu lielākā vilšanās. Džeki noīrējuši telpiņu tā 6x6m, kur uztaisījuši koka būceni, kas pēc izskata atgādina saunas sporta klubos, tikai neregulāras formas- pieckantainu tā uz 10m2. Tur arī notiek tā visa lielā ierakstīšana. Nu bet džeks tāds ļoti pozitīvs. Par manu jautājumu kā Raimonds Pauls tajā būcenī dabūs iekšā savu flīģeli tikai pasmējās. Aparatūra tur bija kaut kādi Tannoy koaksiālie tuvplāna monitori, pults, kas, kā apskatījos, maksā ap 600-700LVL (biju to uz laiciņu aizņēmies). Kaut kāds pastūzis, kas gan esot ļooti kruts, MAC kompis, KRK aktīvie monitori- tādi, kādus ss.lv kādu brīdi tirgoja par kādiem 160 latiem un RRR aktīvais subis, kurā iekšā ir tas kaut kāds tur 75GDN vai kaut kas tamlīdzīgs- nu ko visi te forumā sauc par s..du.
Nu neko, izrādās, džekiem pisness rullē. Nu un pie viņiem ierakstoties L-jā ļoti populāras grupas. Viņš nosauca vairākas, kas man bija ļoti labi pazīstamas. Atmiņā palikusies laikam Dakota, Andris Ērglis, nu kaut kā tā..
Esot iepriekš īrējuši labas studiju telpas kaut kur Vecrīgā, bet nu tas L-jas tirgus ir tāds, kāds tas esot un priekš dažiem kārtīgiem ierakstiem gadā tādas neatmaksājoties turēt. Kas attiecas uz aparatūru, tad čoms parādīja gan man pāris iepriekšējās studijas bildes un nezinu vai man tik tiešām izlikās, ka vienā no tām bildēm ieraudzīju Tannoy Monitor Gold, kas tur esot stāvējuši kā tālās frontes kontroles monitori. Tā kā nebrīnīšos, ka kārtīgās ierakstu studijās, nevis parodijās par ierakstu studijām kādas ir te Latvijā, ir arī studiju monitori, kas kvalitātes un arī pat cenas ziņā varētu līdzināties šeit pieminētajām MBL tumbām. Kādā no citiem līdzīgiem topikiem, ja lasījāt, arī JānisP bija pieminējis ierakstu studijas un kādu firmu "sildītie" vadi katrā tiekot izmantoti..
Bet atgriežoties pie tēmas par Latviešu mūziku, man viens cits bijušais darba biedrs Gunča ar laiku pa laiciņam ar saviem hi-hop gabaliem ir pavīdējis Latvijas mūzikas topos. Viņam ar mūzikas ierakstīšanu vispār nav nekādu problēmu- kaut ko ieraksta kompī uz sintiņa, uz kompa pieliek vēl kaut kādus bītus klāt, paņem mikrofonu, ielien skapī un tur iedzied/iedeklamē/norepo, kas dziedams, ko pats savā kompī (ļoti ticams ar onbordēto skaņu karti) ieraksta. Nu tāda ir tā pieminētā mūzikas industrija te Latvijā.  :: 

Par skaņu režisora mūzikālo izglītību nevarēšu spriest, bet mani gan visvairāk kretinē tie cilvēki, kuri savu mūžu nav mūziku mācījušies, diez vai vispār pazīst notis, bet uz skatuves lien, ieraksta (alja) mūziku un atrodas pat stulbeņi, kas tos s..dus pērk. Tagad jau mūsdienās pietiek pāris mēnešus pasēdēt okartes akadēmijā un pēc pāris mēnešiem Tu esi jau zvaigzne. Vai redz kur mans brālēna brālēns savu mūžu nav diez ko muzikāls bijis, bet nu, būdams, aktieris tika vienā šovā, iemācījās tur +/- meldiņu noturēt un tagad šā ar JanuK iedziedātās dziesmiņas "Latvijas radio" drillē ik pa pārstundām. Vai arī kā man stāstīja un rēcām par kora "Balsis" koncertu ar Latvijas mūzikas zvaizgnēm, kur mēģinājumos A. Mielavs tik vien to esot mācējis kā vilkt meldiņu līdz klavierēm un Olga tikai stulbi smaidīt. Vienīgais, kurš esot varējis no notīm kaut ko normāli nolasīt/nodziedāt ir bijis Igo.  :: 

A par JāniP ir skaidrs kāpēc viņu izbanoja un to, ja nemaldos, Vikings arī kādā no saistītajām tēmām bija vairākkārt arī teicis- "par muļķību sludināšanu". "Šis esot tehnisks forums un katrs cilvēks, kuram no tehniskām lietām esot kaut vispār kāda saprašana, saprotot, ka VISS JāņaP" teiktais esot akla suņa murgi. Ja ir vēlēšanās, varu šos komentus uzrakt. Tā kā Tev, Kaspich, pēc taisnības mana iemīlotā piena šokolāde pienāktos tikai tad, ja šī foruma moderi publiski atvainosies par nepamatoto banošanu un neatbloķēs JāņaP profilu.  ::  Bet, cik esmu te apostījis gaisu, nekas tāds nenotiks vai nu ko Tu te arī nepierādītu. Tā kā, ja kādreiz tiksimies, savu šokolādi no manis dabūsi šā vai tā..  :: 
A kas attieca uz produktu reklamēšanu, tad jautājums- ar ko, piemēram, pilsonis IvoG ir labāks par JāniP, ka šis var brīvi savā parakstā atļauties ierakstīt: "Ja interesē lietoti (100% pārbaudīti, iztīrīti, sakopti) audio pastiprinātāji, resīveri, tuneri, kasešu dekas, LP atskaņotāji - PM!" pat norādot URL ar bildēm. Vai tad tā arī nav atklāta reklāma?
Kaut ko vēl gribēju uzrakstīt, bet tagad piemirsās..

----------


## tornislv

> Kaut ko vēl gribēju uzrakstīt, bet tagad piemirsās..


 Man kaut kā šķiet, ka gejus te arī diskriminē !!!   ::

----------


## jankus

> Kaut ko vēl gribēju uzrakstīt, bet tagad piemirsās..
> 
> 
>  Man kaut kā šķiet, ka gejus te arī diskriminē !!!


 Vot kā reiz šodien arī iedomājos nez kā būtu, ja mēs Rīgā uztaisītu audiofīlistu praidu un tad neticīgie mūs varētu ar olām un s.diem no malām apmētāt..  ::   ::

----------


## arnis

nee nu pietiktu jau ka apmeetaatu ar elektriibas vadiem metaala oksiida rezistoriem. tas buutu vairaak pa teemu :P

----------


## ddff

> tad nu pirmajam buutu diezgan daudz kas jaajeedz no akustikas lietam, bet otrajam - no aparaatiem [fizika, tehniskas lieta, u.t.t.].
> 
> citadi ir kaa rezhisoram Sergejam - dzirdes vnk nav: THD 10% midbasa joslaa nedzird. tehniski NEKO nerubii. 1 naktii nokauj visus 4gab. Volodjas paartiitos 18'', aparatu sasleegt nemaak.
> bet formaali - klavierees chastusku nospelet maak. pie pults raujaas.
> 
> p.s. kur ir kaads cilveeks, ar kuru es par psihoakustikas lietaaa varetu parunaat? nee, nopietni. es ljoti gribeetu par daudzam lietaam pamurgoties.


 Pilniigi pareizi- abiem ir daudz kopiigu lietu jaazin, tikai vienam pamati, bet otram liidz nianseem. Runaa, ka tagadeejaa LMA programma sho lietu labos un buus arii tehnisko lietu lekcijas un padziljinaata apguve (vismaz spriezhot peec taa, ko vinji man luudza nospecificeet).

Rezhisoru sergeju pilna valsts. Tas ir ok liidz briidim kameer publika iet to murgu klausiities.

Psihoakustika- no jaunaas paaudzes tas buutu Artuurs Peerkons, vinjsh Daanijaa magistra graadu shajaa lietaa ieguvis. Veel bija taada seniila kudziite konservatorijaa, aatrumaa neatceros uzvaardu, ar kuru man reiz bija diskusija par to vai koka puushamie instrumenti skan vai plerkst. Beigaas, kad saaku iztirzaat fagota uzbuuvi, vinja padevaas.

ddff

----------


## ddff

> p.s. ja tas tomeer ir Taalis [ne Pauls], kas to Dzimene ir samikseejis/mastereejis.. tad. vechi, noklausieties. tad man nav vairaak vaardu par ;liimeni;.. tad vnk.. tad ir blackout.


 Es nebuut neesmu sajuusmaa par visu, ko mikseejushi LV rezhisori, tieshi taapat esmu paarliecinaats, ka nevareetu to izdariit labaak vinju vietaa, bet aizstaaviibai varu teikt Bufford Jones (legendaars skanju vecis - Pink Floyd, u.c.) traapiigo fraazi "You can't polish a turd"
Speekaa veel ir attieciiba: 80% rezultaata ir muuzikji, 10% rezhisors, 10% apriikojums.

ddff

----------


## arnis

ar artuuru peerkonu ir bijusi diskusija, vairs preciizi detaljaas neatceros, bet shkjiet ka vinjsh specificeejaas telpu akustikaa, nevis psihoakustikaa

----------


## kaspich

nu, kas tur ko sleept - es Vinchi dienas X atpakalj aizmetu veestuli [korektu, ar rosinaajumiem], bet atbildi neesmu sanjeemis. nezinu - izliekaas slims, beigts, lasiit neprotosh, atvaljinaajumaa.. hvz.
viens no rosinaajumiem bija - jaanisP atpakalj forumaa. ljoti vienkaarshi - ja reklamee komerciju nevietaa - jaa%(^&Y) peec pilnas programmas. ja izsaka savu viedokli - kaapeec ne? es globaali vispaar nesaprotu - ja nav rasu naida kurinaashana, aicinaajumi kaadu spridzinaat - kaapeec atgruust?
taa vispaar te taada mode. es ljoti ceru, ka man tikai skjiet, ka zinaamu kompleksu izpausme. 
ok, es arii ar Jaani esmu dirsies ne pa jokam. bet - kaadaa sakariibaa lai es justos paaraaks? man, piemeeram, i praataa nav naacis izkomandeet..
kas liedz cilvekiem, kas ikdienaa nodarbojaas ar teemu [jdat, u.c.] panjemt tos Jaanja vadus, un pameeriit? ja nu peeksnji paarejas kapacitaate 2X mazaaka? ja nu peeksnji ekraana R un L 5X mazaaka? ja nu peksnji izraadaas, ka tieshaam ir komplekti, uz kuriem delta uz 15..20kHz ir 1..2..3dB?
ja Jaanis grib reklameet [tas gan buutu jokaini] - kaapeec nevar iekaseet naudinju par baneriiti? konkuree ar Elfa? nesmiidiniet..
ja JD ir gatavs kaadas kluba daavanu kartes, ieluugumus par konkursinjiem iedot, ielikt kaadu reklaamas baneriiti [par naudu], bezteemaa parunaat par akustiku - kaapeec tas jaabremzee?? 
juus statistiku esiet apskatiijushi? audiopederasijas teemas ir ljoti apmekleetas. taatad - intereseee!

idejiski - mums [industrijas guru] vajdzeetu buut tiem, kas var argumenteeti ieteikt bagatajiem lohiem - sheit ir veerts pikji teereet, te nav. te - shoriez jaa/nee. pat tie, kas saka - 99% nav pieejams. nu un? Aafrikaa dazhaas valstiis vispaar 30000 beernu katru gadu mirst badaa.. pa 300 katru dienu. 

man nav gruuti atziit - es biju pavirsh. es ierastaa stilaa neveltiiju laiku padomaashanai. bet vienaa briidii - stop. apstaajamies, saakam no baltas lapas. JEBKURU mezglu [es te briivdienaas paspeeleejos ar teemu - tiltinjsh+capi, buus reports]. taapat kaa NASA peec Columbia avaarijas radikaali paarskatiija visus droshiibas pasaakumus. taapat kaa Apple paarskatiija katru kompja darbiibas niansi un izveidoja iPad. ja vinji var - kas ir viena indiviida spazma?
sore par monologiem.

----------


## kaspich

> p.s. ja tas tomeer ir Taalis [ne Pauls], kas to Dzimene ir samikseejis/mastereejis.. tad. vechi, noklausieties. tad man nav vairaak vaardu par ;liimeni;.. tad vnk.. tad ir blackout.
> 
> 
>  Es nebuut neesmu sajuusmaa par visu, ko mikseejushi LV rezhisori, tieshi taapat esmu paarliecinaats, ka nevareetu to izdariit labaak vinju vietaa, bet aizstaaviibai varu teikt Bufford Jones (legendaars skanju vecis - Pink Floyd, u.c.) traapiigo fraazi "You can't polish a turd"
> Speekaa veel ir attieciiba: 80% rezultaata ir muuzikji, 10% rezhisors, 10% apriikojums.
> 
> ddff


 par sadaliijumu - skaidrs. vnk, ja vienaa skanjdarbaa ir nenormaals fons [100/200Hz ar augstaakaam harmonikaam], otraa - nenormaals troksnis [plashaa spektraa], spektraali/tembraali treki ir pilniigi neatbilstoshi..
es visu laiku domaaju, ka tas ir 'sbornjiks', izraadaas, nee - pirmais studijas elbuums  ::  jopt..

ne, gadaas ivsadi briinumi - piem., Pink Fun House arii - ir fons, ir kroplji.. bet, tas fons toch ir saakumaa, briidii, kad dzird - dziivajaa rakstiits, klaatbuutnes efektam. gadaas klipaa iedziiti, kas tik nav.. bet nu ne tik traki..

----------


## jankus

> Kaut ko vēl gribēju uzrakstīt, bet tagad piemirsās..
> 
> 
>  Man kaut kā šķiet, ka gejus te arī diskriminē !!!


 Ā, beidzot atcerējos ko gribēju vēl ierakstīt. Gribēju ierakstīt, ka reklāma rullē. Pateicoties šim forumam, liekas ka esmu pats iegādājis 3 verķus. Vari trīsreiz minēt no kura.  :: 
Nesen no JāņaP nopirku vadus. Pat diezgan smuku atlaidīti dabūju- nezinu vai esmu viņam čoms vai kā forumietim.. Ā, starp citu nav slikta ideja- par vadu reklamēšanu forumā, ja forumieši pērk no JāņaP viņa vadus- 10% atlaide.  :: 
Starp citu- varbūt kādam interesē- man krustmāte darbā izmeta lūk šādu aparātu http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/home-stuff/canv ... ohmxd.html un, zinot to, ka ņemos ar tumbām, priekš manis pieglabāja un atdeva tumbas kā komplektā. Iekšā ir viens, laikam, 3GD-42 skaļrunis. 
Par piena šokolādi (par iemešanu mašīnas bagāžniekā) kādam labam cilvēkam labprāt atdotu. Par šokolādes lielumu, protams, ir iespējams kaulēties.  ::

----------


## kaspich

JaanisP varetu reklameet arii savus vienkaarsho cilveeku komplektus. esmu pircis, licis shaados/taados vienkaarshos installinjos - prieksh taas cenas performee teicami. subi peec nelielas elektronikas upgrade - der pat ljoti. iesaakumam - lai nav jaaciinaas ar S90 un U101, ideaali.

----------


## ddff

> par sadaliijumu - skaidrs. vnk, ja vienaa skanjdarbaa ir nenormaals fons [100/200Hz ar augstaakaam harmonikaam], otraa - nenormaals troksnis [plashaa spektraa], spektraali/tembraali treki ir pilniigi neatbilstoshi..
> es visu laiku domaaju, ka tas ir 'sbornjiks', izraadaas, nee - pirmais studijas elbuums  jopt...


 Njaa, nu negliiti - man laikam ir laimeejies, jo nav manaa kolekcijaa daudz LV muuzikas, laikam taapeec, ka vairums man tiikamo muuzikju veel uzstaajas un es eju uz koncertiem... Lai gan nesen man uzdaavinaaja Z. Muktupaavela "Violets" un tur Slava ir sataisiijis ljoti klausaamu miksu. Tur gan bundziniekam ir viens elliigi kaitinoshs "splash" skjiivis, bet kopumaa iespeeleets un samikseets ir labi.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4hQ4J4B ... e=youtu.be

reku teicams komandas darbs. izcili solisti, aktieri. viirieshi. perfekts skanjas inzheniera un rezhisora darbs. teicams video. aktuaala teema, noslipeets liidz nianseem.
es piedaavaaju 1. konkursiju: shiis grupas plakaats A0 formaataa tam, kursh vislabaak atdarinaas vokalu un klipaa atteeloto! 
p.s. iPad vietaa var izmantot Galaxy!  ::

----------


## tornislv

> Filmed at an﻿ Apple store


 


> p.s. iPad vietaa var izmantot Galaxy!


 ne-a, es nule kā iPadā iegrābos.   ::  
Klips spēcīgs, tiesa.

----------


## robijs

klips kruta, peģiki zemenēs, spiediens ar laps  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> es uzskatu [piedodiet par nje skromnostj] shiem rezhisoriem butu jaamaaca:
> akustikas FIZIKA
> psihoakustika
> buuvakustika
> elektroakustikas pamati


 Piekrītu. Un tūlīt pāris citātu:

Saskaņā ar LR MK profesiju klasifikatoru ir noteikts skaņu režisora profesijas standarts 1.25., kurš atbilst 5. profesionālās kvalifikācijas līmenim. Klasifikatorā teikts, ka "skaņu režisors ir speciālists, kurš ir apguvis zināšanas par mūzikas attīstības procesiem, dažādu laikmetu mūzikas stiliem un žanriem, skanējuma estētiku, kā arī prasmes strādāt ar mūzikas ierakstu un apskaņošanas tehnoloģijām, veikt publisku pasākumu apskaņošanu un skaņu ierakstus, radīt skaņas partitūras; atbilstoši darba uzdevumam veikt ar apskaņošanas un skaņas ieraksta darbību saistītu pasūtījumu izpildi - skaņas sistēmu veidošanu, skaņas sistēmas instalācijas plānošanu, koncertu un publisku pasākumu apskaņošanu, skaņas ierakstu veikšanu, skaņas partitūras veidošanu, skaņas ieraksta pēcapstrādi (mastering), telpu akustisko parametru mērījumus, ekspertīzi par skaņu ierakstu un apskaņošanas tehnoloģiju pielietojumiem. Skaņu režisors strādā kultūras un izglītības institūcijās, kino industrijā, televīzijā, radio, apskaņošanas uzņēmumos, kā pašnodarbināta persona vai individuālais komersants".

Uzsākot jauno 2011./2012. akadēmisko gadu, JVLMA tiks izveidota jauna – Skaņu režijas katedra, kurā darbosies 23 docētāji. Plānots, ka programmu vadīs skaņu režisors un inženieris Andris Ūze, kurš šobrīd ir SIA Audiosonic Valdes priekšsēdētājs. 
Reflektantiem... jānokārto papildus prasību pārbaude - kolokvijs mūzikas literatūrā, mūzikas teorijā, klavierspēlē un solfedžo.

----------


## arnis

Esam aizvirziijushies mazliet no teemas par MBL 101 un vadu teemu. 
Par laimi man, un varbuut diemzheel elfas forumam, bet man arii ir bijusi iespeeja dzirdeet sho sisteemu. 
Par visu peec kaartas --- iipashnieks JD klausaas klasisko muuziku un bauda telpiskuma sajuutas, vieglu, nianseetu, jebkuraa telpas punktaa tembraali nemainiigu skanju, un piekriitu, ir patiikami sedeet prom no akustiku ass, un baudiit muuziku fonaa. Es personiigi vairaak klausos muusdieniigu disko/ country/ schlager utml  [ meegjinu saklausiit kaadus instrumentus utt ] ... Kas man iekrita ausiis 
Tembraali
--- subjektiivi --- zemais gals [ 30-40hz ] pa daudz, par nomaacoshu, iespeejams to dara papildus pievienotie subbasi, bet iespeejams, tas der klasiskai muuzikai klusumaa , kameer negriezh disko muuziku ruchkaa. Sajuuta pat mazliet taada paizpluudusi ... vairaak speelee uz ausiim, nekaa uz neaizmirstamaam gaisiigaam sajuutaam. Sekojoshais diapazons 50-80-100hz -- pabaals subjektiivi neizteiksmiigs . Midbasa diapazons -- bez iipashaam nobiideem laikaa vai uzmaaciibas , bet arii ne pats aatraakais midbass . Vokaals --- subjektiivi man ne paaraak patika, ne viirieshu, ne sievieshu, nepalika taada tiiriibas sajuuta[ jaa, arii man nav izcili tiirs vokaals manaam kasteem, bet nu sheit gribeejaas sagaidiit kautko labaaku ] . Augshinjas gan diezgan ok, klasiskajaa muuzikaa jaasaka pat -- woow ]  jaasaka, uz paaris frekvenceem likaas mazliet netiiriiba, bet preciizi nepateikshu , kuras --- 6 , 8 vai 10K [ bet pa lielam siikums ] 
Skatuviski 
--- skatuves platums --- woow --deelj izstarotaajiem ir metru / divus aiz tumbaam, un tas arii logjiski, labajaa pusee gan vaajaak izteikta deelj telpas gjeometrijas[ iipashi uz zemajiem vidiem ] . 
Skatuves dziljums --- jaa, fiziski vinja ir aptuveni pusmetru/ metru aiz akustikaam, bet pats dziljums staigaa ne vairaak par +-20cm [ neliels, neizteikts ] . 
Skatuves augstums --- jociigs --- dazhkaart sievieshu vokaali ir pie griestiem, 1,5m virs akustikaam, bet pilniigi jociigi, ka tikko sieviete saak dziedaat zemaak, taa vinjas balss shljuuk zemaak . un nevis vnk shljuuk, bet taa konkreeti noshljuuk, tas gan ir izskaidrojams ar to, ka zemaa gala izstarotaaji atrodas zemaak, [ tas itkaa buutu skaidrs, un briinumi nenotiek ]  .... Dazhi labas zemaakas bundzinjas speelee vispaar pavisam tuvu griidai ....  ::  [ aptuveni tur, jo taalaak-- fokusi ] ---tb--- augstums peld pamatiigi  ::  
Fokusi ----- ...  ::  Klausoties klasiskos iipashnieka piedaavaatos gabalus -- jaa -- dzirdu, kur ieskanaas trijstuuriishi, uzsitieni, dzirdu savas 5 bundzinjas testu trekaa, viss itkaa subjektiivi maajiski gaumiigi liidz briidim, kad netraucee citas skanjas. Tikko kaa klaat ir pamatiiga fonogramma , bekvokaali kljuust vaaji izsakaami, fokusi ir izpluudushi , to vnk nav ... varbuut ka tas arii traucee pateikt, kaa preciizi skan tas vai cits instruments, jo tas instruments veidojas no skanjas visur. Maajai, ambience ir OK, bet precizitaates no sarezhgjiitaaka ieraksta nav ... gribeejaas paklausiities kaadus vaardus dzied bekvokaaliste nr1 un nr2, bet vinjas vnk --kautkur tur bija --- un viss --- taada mazliet vilshanaas ... Arii vokaals droshi vien ciesh no taa visa --- mazliet taads sauss, nav dziiviiguma, jautriibas tajaa skanjaa , kaut pie izpluudushiem fokusiem jau tieshi otraadi -- vajadzeeja buut ... Gribeejaas sadzirdeet tomeer uz daargaakas sisteemas, kur tad iisti atrodas mutes harmonjikas, bet diemzheel taas arii palika karaajamies gaisaa ...  ::  
Fonam, atslodzei itkaa ok , bet .... shiis akustikas tomeer ir ljooooti juutiigas arii pret telpu / noformeejumu / ieliktajiem materiaaliem atstarojumu likvideeshanaa 
Par t.s visu apspriestajiem "ulutshaizeriem" --- magneetinjiem, dakshinjaam, karotiiteem, veljas izzhaujamajjiem trijdekshnjiem un ..... *vadiem* .....
*Vadiem ir noziime*  ... Tie skan savaadaak. Mainiijaam vinja krutos nKls vadus[ no cd uz dac ]  uz Jdata koleegja nogrieztajiem KLO vadiem-- jaasaka --- es nemeegjinaaju pat likt savus zinaamos gabalus, panjeemaam vienu klasisku [ man pat nezinaamu ]  gabalu pirmaas 10 sec --- atshkjiriiba bija dzirdama uzreiz --- muusu KLO vadam piezagaas mazliet grieziigums augshinjaas [ bet ne taads, kas ausiis mega ceertaas ] , taa , itkaa waterfalaa uz augshaam kaadas milisekundes buutu klaat pieliktas, vai piem kautkur faaze uz 12K buutu palekusi pa kaadiem 50-80-120 graadiem uz priekshu .... taapat arii midbass kljuva mazliet papluudushaaks , itkaa skaljrunim virknee buutu iebaazts Lpads ... Jaa --- jautaajums --- cik daudz tika ieguuts vai zaudeets ... nu --- jaasaka --- man nav ljoti treneeta auss, bet ja es katru dienu klausiitos taadu sisteemu kaada taa ir tagad, un buutu jaapaariet atpakalj uz KLO vadiem ---- tad-- no way ... Lai teereetu to summu, lai nomainiitu KLO uz aktuaalajiem hi-end --- jaasaka, skaljrunju mainja, telpas akustikas uzlaboshana buus leetaaks un lielaaks ieguvums ... Subjektiivo uztveri , gan mazaakaa meeraa, mainiija gan Cd matricas demagnetizeetaajs [ iipashnieks palabos, ja ko jaucu ] , taapat jonizators . Taapat arii trijdaksha, kas slaapee atstarotos viljnjus --- augshinjas uzreiz kljuust manaami dzidraakas . Jautaajums --- kaapeec vinjas uzreiz nav taadas, kaapeec tas viss neskan jau saakotneeji OK, kaapeec ir vajadziigi shie NKls ieguldiijumi, lai dabuutu tieshaam labaaku skanju --- tas laikam jau paliek muuzhiigais neatbildeetais jautaajums ---- Vnk -- noziime IR visiem shiem siikumiem. Kas tur veel bija komplektaa --- 7Hz gjenereetaajs, kas padariija basu diapazonu miikstaaku, vieglaaku, subjektiivi patiikamaaku , bet ---- man jau liekas, ka pie manis tas diapazons , pat 1000x sliktaak slaapeetaa telpaa tomeer skan labaak ....
Kopsavilkums --- subjektiiva sisteema konkreetam userim na ljubitelja. Kaa saka -- katraam vajadziibaam savas kastes. 
Oscar ---- bagaatais lohs var apzveereet, ka neuzpirka mani par sho reportu , viss ko es dzirdeeju/ sajutu, godiigi esmu reporteejis
Didzi --- jaa, vari jau teikt, ka vadu paarsleegshana nebija pa aklo --- bet es tomeer neesmu galiigi kurls . Ir protams variaacijas par teemu, kaapeec tie vadi ko ietekmee , iespeejams, ka razhotaajs apzinaati taisa aparaatus ar kautkaadu pievienotu kapacitaati/ specifisku ieejas pretestiibu, lai tikai ar izcili labu vadu tas aparaats skaneetu taa kaa tam jaaskan [ C- Kaspich ] , bet visi paareejie shirpotrebi ar 200pf/m tikai bojaatu , kaut --- KLO paarstaavis apstiprinaas, ka MY206 seerijas vadam vairaak par 60pf/m nav .... 
Varbuut kautko esmu aatrumaa aizmirsis, ja atcereeshos, papildinaashu 
Paldies JD par iespeeju  ::

----------


## kaspich

paiiss monologs [lai kljutu veel interesantaak].
ja mees paskatam auraalas jutiibas liknes, tb, liknes, kaa mainoties skaljumam, mainaas relatiivaa skaljuma uztvere, piem., sheit:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_volume
tad redzam, ka, pazeminoties level, juutiiba basu [un augshu] diapazonaa - samazinaas straujaak kaa vajadzeetu.
shii dzirdes gljuka laboshanai it kaa ir paredzeets loudness 'navarots', kas hiend aparaatos parasti netiek izmantots.
lidz ar to - neizbeegami buus kaads skaljums, kuraa subjektiivi bass ir ok, skaljums, kuraa bass 'nokriit', un skaljums [lielaaks], kuraa bass saak domineet.
attieciigi - labi, ka ir atseviskji subi, ar kuriem [mainot to relatiivo level] var sho balansu iestatiit.
veel jo vairaak - njemot veeraa, ka nekaadu tembru regulatoru shaadas klases aparaatos nav.

par vokaliem [nopietnaaka diskusija izveertaas par Žorha Siksnas vokaalu]. klausoties citus trekus, mana dzirde saka ka nekaads kritums 2..3..4kHz diapazonaa nav.
netiesh apstiprinajums - kapitaalistu veikti meeriijumi, kas [vienalga kaadaa lenkjii] raada ljoti smuku AFR shajaa diapazonaa.
iespejamais izskaidrojums.
deelj skandas konstrukcijas, normaalaa seedpoziicijaa sanaak: midu 'bubljiks' ir kaadus 15cm 'aiz' midbasa 'bubljika'. kaut arii faazes ir [pat, ja ir] smuki salaagotas, dazhaadas skanjas komponentes ausis sasniedz dazhaadaa laikaa. liidz ar to, zemaakie pamattonji kljuust par maskeetaajiem augstaakajam komponenteem. kaa raada mana pieredze [psihoakustikju peetiijumus neesmu maniijis par sho teemu], maskeetaajus dzirde uztver 'juutigaak' kaa maskeejamos. tb, ja signaals kaveejas laikaa, tas kljuust 'klusaaks' pat pirmajaa laika spriidii, kad dzirde skaljumu uztver kumulatiivi. piemeeram, auto - midbasus [ja tos aizvirza taalaak, lai skatuve nesljuuktu lejaa] naakas 'piepacelt' pat par 4..6dB. mana versija - tieshi shii situaacija sanaak shajaa gadiijumaa - nazaalaas pieskanjas 'pieklusinaas'.

par augshu teemu - waterfall bija redzams ilgs rimshanas periods midbasa joslaa [taapeec shaads midbass nebuus baigi piemeerots gjitaarrokam], un, ja nekljudos, ap 10khz arii bija kaut kaadas izteiktas rezonanses [laika izpratne, uz level - pat kritums]. 

shajos testos labi 'izlec' MBL idejas probleemas:
a) midbasa bubljikam ir kaads ieksheejais tilpums, kas rada probleemas [kopaa ar lielo izmeeru, un, attieciigi, palielo masu] ar aparejas raksturliikni [ilga rimshana];
b) palielais tviitera izmeers un specifika - lokaalaas rezonanses un viduveeju paarejas raksturliikni uz konkreetaam frekvenceem;
c) kopeejaa konstrukcija ir diezgan lielaa pretrunaa [ierobezhota] ar pareizu skatuves veidoshanu vertikaalajaa plaknee [kaa gan izskatiitos bubljiki, kas ir nevis viens virs otra, bet - taa jokaini, kaskadeeti]..

par vadu kapacitaashu teemu:
ir 2 veida kapacitaates: starp dziislaam un kapacitaate - dziisla/ekraans. simetriskaa sleeguma gadiijumaa sanaak, ka shiis kapacitaates summeejas katrai dziislai. piedevaam, caur kapacitaati dzisla/ekraans visadi 'suudi' no zemes [aparaatu shasijas, pat ne signaala bloku zemes] gaazhaas iekshaa ieejaas, kur to slaapeejumu noteiks trakta CMRR, kas palshaa spektraa [desmiti, simti kHz, mHz] ir taalu no taa, kas uzraadiits datasheet [OPampiem] uz zemaam frekvenceem.
turklaat, taa ka mums ir divi atsaistiiti apraati, kuri 'savienojaas' caur signala vadu ekraanu, caur to [ekraanu] pluust VISA 'snjaga', kas tikusi cauri baroshanas kapacitaateem, kas tiek induceeta no stoikaam, no armatuuraam, no blakus esoshiem vadiem. taalak - ektraans kaa transformators [lektromagneetiski] un caur kapacitaateem [elektrostatiski] inducee shos 'suudus' signaala dziislaas..

----------


## osscar

es vēlreiz saku - nav tik gari vadi starpblokiem . cik tad garš ir tas nKls vads ? es simulatorā klasiskam ab ampam esmu licis ieejā visus kaitīgos faktorus - c300pf ,L u.t.t. -- nekāds FR vai Fāzu nobīdes neuzrādās...vismaz līdz 30Khz toč nē ...uz 100Khz nav jēgas pētīt.

Paldies par aprakstu , bija interesanti palasīt.

----------


## arnis

nee, es jau nesaku, ka kritums 2-3-4k  ir/ bija absoluutaa liimenii, bet subjektiivi tas vokaals izklausiijaas "apgriezts" [ pamatiigi ] 
par tiem bubljikiem un izskatiishansos --es teiktu, -- ja var izveidot ko shaadu, tad var atrast iespeeju, kaa to stilizeeti iedabuut arii horizontaalaa plaknee, un taa, lai skatuves platums neciestu -- piem -- kaadaa 45 deg lenjkjii, , un veel labaak grozaamu ap savu asi, lai ljauzhi var izveeleeties --- vokaalu priekshaa vai aizmuguree ...
PS- Oskar-- teikt jau tu vari, bet es *dzirdeeju*

----------


## kaspich

> es vēlreiz saku - nav tik gari vadi starpblokiem . cik tad garš ir tas nKls vads ? es simulatorā klasiskam ab ampam esmu licis ieejā visus kaitīgos faktorus - c300pf ,L u.t.t. -- nekāds FR vai Fāzu nobīdes neuzrādās...vismaz līdz 30Khz toč nē ...uz 100Khz nav jēgas pētīt.
> 
> Paldies par aprakstu , bija interesanti palasīt.


 Osscar. atgriezhamies pie vienakarshaakaam lietaam.

taatad, Tu runaa par LPF, kuru veido vads. es jau 1 reizi teicu - nav noziime GARUMAM [shoreiz, pirtii - cita lieta]. ir noziime LPF frekvencei.
kas to nosaka?
C, kas veidojas:
a) vada kapacitaate
b) ieejas kjeezhu kapacitaate

UN R, kas ir:
signaala avota izejas pretestiiba.

kaada ir Cin? Tu nemini. kaada ir Rout? nemini. TAD PAR KO TU RUNAA???????

----------


## kaspich

> nee, es jau nesaku, ka kritums 2-3-4k  ir/ bija absoluutaa liimenii, bet subjektiivi tas vokaals izklausiijaas "apgriezts" [ pamatiigi ] 
> par tiem bubljikiem un izskatiishansos --es teiktu, -- ja var izveidot ko shaadu, tad var atrast iespeeju, kaa to stilizeeti iedabuut arii horizontaalaa plaknee, un taa, lai skatuves platums neciestu -- piem -- kaadaa 45 deg lenjkjii, , un veel labaak grozaamu ap savu asi, lai ljauzhi var izveeleeties --- vokaalu priekshaa vai aizmuguree ...
> PS- Oskar-- teikt jau tu vari, bet es *dzirdeeju*


 ha, nu luuk, te jau interesantaakais. es sapnjoju par situaaciju, kad buutu iespeeja [finansiaala, organizatoriska] veikt mani [un daudzus] intereseejoshus meriijumus/peetiijumus.
viena no lietaam - reealu peetiijumu sesija, kaa skaneejumu ietekmee tieshi shii 'priekshaa/aizmuguree' lietas, attaalumi, u.t.t.

jo veesturiski [90tajos] bija:
spoles 1 plaknee, tupais daliijums: 500/5000 [3way sisteemaas]. piemeeri - saakot ar S90, beidzot ar BW 801;

pedejaa laikaa - megjina veidot augstumu/fokusejumu uz midu vai tviiteri [atkariibaa no situaacijas/velmeem]. skaneejums - atskjiras radikaali. pie vienaadaam AFR, pie lidziigas dispersijas..

MBL sanaak preteeji - midbasa bubljiks vistuvaak [protams, paliek TD teema, bet apshaubu, ka uz paarsimts Hz taa saniedz 15..20cm]...

----------


## osscar

Rin - parastam ampam 20-47K , citiem 100K. Šiem MBL - 5K (tipa lai mazāks troksnis no rezistora ?) , preampiem - ar buferi izejā - zema pretestība.
Es simulēju vidēju kabeli - pieņemsim 1m  ir 150Pf pret zem + virknē L 0.5uH + 0.2 R....ieejas pretestības - 5K, 20K, 47K . Izjeas pretestība preampam - 50R, 100R , 1K. nekas tur nemainās. iemetīšu vēlāk FR un Fāžu nobīdes.
Ampa ieeja klasiskā - 390p pret zemi RF traucējumiem - virknē 2k, +ieejas R pret zemi.

----------


## kaspich

> Rin - parastam ampam 20-47K , citiem 100K. Šiem MBL - 5K (tipa lai mazāks troksnis no rezistora ?) , preampiem - ar buferi izejā - zema pretestība.
> Es simulēju vidēju kabeli - pieņemsim 1m  ir 150Pf pret zem + virknē L 0.5uH + 0.2 R....ieejas pretestības - 5K, 20K, 47K . Izjeas pretestība preampam - 50R, 100R , 1K. nekas tur nemainās. iemetīšu vēlāk FR un Fāžu nobīdes.
> Ampa ieeja klasiskā - 390p pret zemi RF traucējumiem - virknē 2k, +ieejas R pret zemi.


 pag, Rin nepin ieksha shajaa testaa [kaut arii - paarejas raksturliknes tas mainiis].

izejam no otras puses: kaadai jaabuut kapacitaatei, lai pie Rout=1k dabuutu 20 graadu nobiidi uz 15..20kHz [tad LPF buus uz kaadiem 60kHz, ar kaartu].
20 graadu nobiidi BUUTU jaavar dzirdeet.

tad no ieguutaas C atnjemam, piemeeram, 100 vai pat 200pF, kuri savaaksies iejas kjeedees [njemot veeraa 0.5m ieksheejo kabeli] un  RF traucejumu slaapeeshanas kjeedes.

mazaks Rin - labak tiek demfeets starpbloku vads, labaak slaapeejas lokaalas rezonanses.



p.s. pag, pag. 1K+2K un 390p+vadaC un NEKAS NEMAINAAS????????

----------


## osscar

man te lapsī nav īsti korekts skaļruņa modelis, tagad jāskrien, vakarā no otra kompja ienmetīšu skrīnšotus no labāka skaļruņa ekvivalenta.

----------


## kaspich

> man te lapsī nav īsti korekts skaļruņa modelis, tagad jāskrien, vakarā no otra kompja ienmetīšu skrīnšotus no labāka skaļruņa ekvivalenta.


 pag, nu nevajag te piit ieksha skaljrunja ekvivalentu! tas tachu ir paraleeli! skatam tikai to kjeedi/mezglu.
man sanaak LPF uz 100kHz, faazu nobiide uz 20kHz vismaz 10 gradi.
tas ir - nenjemot veeraa to, ka izejas OPampam, piesledzot to slodzi +100..200..30pF, faze [deelj ooc nepietiekamiibas un Rout] var veel 'aizgriezties' uz kaveeshanos, veidoties drankjigaaka paarejas raksturliikne [maigaa ierosme], un kas tik veel ne..

----------


## kaspich

veel pirms FUSE testeeshanas iisais reports.

taatad, pacients. katra baroshanas bloka sastaavdalja: taisngriezis.
trafs+tilts+kondensatoru baterija.

dots: 12V 30W trafs, tilts ar 'maigu' raksturliikni [karst nejeegaa] un 15000uF parasti elektroliiti.

intereses peec parasts tilts tika papildinaats ar dazhiem elementiem, kas 'pareizaak' noslogo trafu un korektaak laade kondensatorus.



jaa, protemas, zudumi pieaug, kaa savaadaak. taapat kaa - lietojot ksenotronus [taa, laikam sauca], visadus papildus LC [milziigus] filtrus, u.t.t.

bilde ar 'parastu' tiltu: U spektrs



un bilde ar upgreidoto filtru:



iisie secinaajumi:
1. kopeejais pulsaaciju limenis nokrities vismaz par 2dB [veel 2dB - uz I krituma slodzee rekjina deelj papildus zudumiem aktiivajos elementos];
2. augstaku frekvenchu komponentes slaapeetas par 10..15..20dB

it kaa 15dB nav nekas mega, bet - taas ir 5X. nevis par 40%, bet - buutiski.
secinaajums - virziens pareizs. tiks izmantots nopietnaakaa projektaa.

----------


## arnis

nez, es tur redzu kaadus 3-6dB nevis 15-20 ... varbuut ne taas liiknes ieliktas ? :P

----------


## osscar

Tātad iz spices - amps - klasika - dubultā diff kaskāde - ieejā 390pf + 2k + 20K Rin, izejā L+r (ideāli vadi).

Ideāls vads (bez C -L - R) - treknā līnija - FR, raustītā - fāze. Izejā 2 joslu skaļruņa ekvivalents:




īss vads - 100pF; 0.5uH; 0.04R:



īss  vads - 200pf ; 0.05 uH, 0.04R: 


Slikts vads - 500pf; 100uH; 0.2R



Tātad secinu, ka ieejas vada parametri neko nemaina. Izanalizējot teorētiskos datus par dažādiem vadiem secinu, ka vadam ir vai nu lielāka C un mazāka L un otrādi. Jo vairāk dzīslas savij - mazāka L , bet lielāka C. R praktiski neko nemaina.

----------


## arnis

Oskar --- par kaadu skaljruni starpbloku vadaa tu runaa ???????

----------


## osscar

nesapratu jautājumu, bet tas spices simulācijā - izejā pievienots ideāls vads, bet varu paspēlēties ar ne -ideāliem vadiem.

----------


## osscar

skaļruņa vadi ar parametru - R =0.2R; C=300P; L=5uH.

----------


## kaspich

> nez, es tur redzu kaadus 3-6dB nevis 15-20 ... varbuut ne taas liiknes ieliktas ? :P


 2..8kHz ir lielaakais ieguvums. zemaakas - jaa, paaris dB.
zemaas - probleemas nesastaada, slikti 'lien' cauri trafu kapacitaateem, labi stabilizeejas barotaajaa. probleemas tieshi ar augstaakajaam..

----------


## kaspich

> nesapratu jautājumu, bet tas spices simulācijā - izejā pievienots ideāls vads, bet varu paspēlēties ar ne -ideāliem vadiem.


 kaads skaljrunis???????? Tu ko tur dari??????

----------


## kaspich

osscar, Tev ir jaamodelee sekojosha situaacija:

U source
tad virknee:
Rout [dazhaadas veertiibas: 1k; 2k 5k]
vads [ar L un C dazhaadiem, piem., tie 50pF, 100pF, 200pF, 500pF]
tad pret gnd: Rin [22k; 47k UN Cin, piemeeram: 100pF, 200pF, 500pF]
un meeri U uz shii Cin.

kaads skaljrunis??????

----------


## osscar

uk, uz Cin nekas nemainās - pie 10K -3grādi, pie 20K - 6 grādi. ar 100p un 5uH pie 10K -3.5 grādi,,,
svarīgākais faktors  - preampa izejas pretestība - ja tā zemāka - un ieejā 20K - tad var -40 grādi pei 20K dabūt ar 1000P kabeli.

----------


## osscar

pieņemam sūdīgs kabelis - 300pf + Rout preampam 5K = 5 grādi nobīde pie 10K un 16 pie 20. Tas pie 10K ieejas R. liekam izejā 47K - pieaug nedaudz - bet tikai virs 15Khz. Reāli dzirdamajā diapazonā tie paši 5-6 grādi. Tātad rezumē - Rout preampam uz minimumu jāteicas  ::  jeb tad Rin jāsamazina .

----------


## kaspich

FUSE reporta 1. dalja.

bagaatie loPi ir dazhaadi. ir arii taadi, kam nagi niez atlauzt valjaa MBL ampu, magjiskaas piramiidas, metinaat kaut kaadas statnes, virpot adatas skandu kaajaam, un ko tik veel ne.
tad nu shaadi loPi [Jack Daniel, ko tur sleept] iepaziist visaadus aarzemniekus, pakalpojumu sniedzeejus, kas sola uzlabot skaneejumu.
reizeem pat ir normaali testi, ar meerijumiem.

sheit, piemeeram:

liiknes 250mA 'parastajam' un HIFI Ultimate Supreme[lista cena 33Euro/pcs] U kritums, atkariibaa no U.
kaa redzam, tests it kaa uzraada aptuveni 3X mazaaku U kritumu [un, attieciigi, zudumus].

kaa ir patiesiibaa?
pirmie iespaidi.



katrs dorshinaataajs it kaa ir paredzeets shaada kastiitee. domaajiet, tie tiek smuki iepakoti? huu vam.
esot tnaakushi 2 maisi: vienaa [papiiriishos ietiiti] pashi fuse, otraa - tukshas kastiites. ar attieksmi - Guk, pi%*%^*( pats!
nee, protams, 100 pcs pasuutijuma pa 3K [atlaides apjoms paliek uz JD sirdsapzinjas, neesmu gatavs/pilnvarots publiskot, kas zin - varbuut JD naakotnee paarstaavees shos briinumus] nav taa veerta, lai saspringtu.

atveram kastiiti:



iekshaa krustinjsh  :: 

ja peerc lielaaku fuse - liekam shaadi, mazaku - shaadi.



lieki piebilst, ka sarkanais krustinjsh ir ieliktniitis. nu, ja taa, buutu vnk 2 dazhaadus ieliktniishus taisiijushi. nee, ekonomeejam..
kastiite izgatavota Kjinaa, par to shaubu nav. ja pasakumu manageetu es - nu, nepiedaavaatu shaadu suudu. tad labaak SMUKS, SOLIITS papiiriitis, nevis kastiite, bet meesls..

ok, saakam testu.
testeejam shaadus fuse:



1. HIFI 33Euro fuse 1;2; un 5A nominaali
2. Crown original 10A lielaa izmera fuse
3. CCCP keramiskais 1A fuse

* lai buutu interesantaak, aicinu visus ELFA foruma biedrus veikt elementaaru testinju ar saviem fuse, un saliidzinaat rezultaatus. skatam U kritumu [ar ciparu multimetru], piemeeram, pie 1.2A*  protams, var arii citu I njemt, saliidzinoshi sapratiisim, par ko runajam!

iisie rezultaati.
U kritums pie 1.2A

1A HIFI: 163mV
2A HIFI: 65mV
5A HIFI: 22mV

10A Crown: 13mV
1A CCCP: 140mV

iisie secinaajumi?
shie [20mm] fuse peec zudumiem atbilst mazajai keramikai, kas razhota CCCP [mazaakam izmeeram] un Crown lielajam ir saliidzinoshi lieli zudumi [katraa zinjaa - gabariits nesalidzinaami lielaaks, bet -zudumi liidziigi. tatad, arii tajaa nekas ipashi nav gudrots..]..

kas fuse veederaa?



esot vara/sudraba draatinja ar iipashi mazu paarejas pretestiibu, bet labu siltumvadiitspeeju [attiecigi - izmantojam tievaaku, kas paardeg pie mazaakas P izkliedejamaas], to nosedz nedegosha trubinja, kas piekauseeta abos galos pie mtaala galiem.

godiigi sakot, esmu nedaudz viilies, jo biju dzirdeejis, ka esot versijas ar keramikas dzeseeshanu, bija doma par pusvadiitaajniekiem [liidziigi kaa polyswitch], ar papildus C.. nekaa.
bet - pagaidiisim [luugums iesuutiit] citu fuse saliidzinoshos [reaalos] datus.

kaa raada manu datasheet info, 20mm standarta fuse zudumi pie rated straavas ir ap 1..1.2W. taatad, pie 1.2A U kritums var buut liidz pat 700..800mV.

----------


## kaspich

> pieņemam sūdīgs kabelis - 300pf + Rout preampam 5K = 5 grādi nobīde pie 10K un 16 pie 20


 un kaads Cin?

----------


## osscar

Cin 390P

----------


## arnis

Cin 390P
a kaa tu to zini ???

----------


## osscar

250mA - kas ta tas par Fuse  ::  .

----------


## osscar

No simulatora redzu  ::  Lauķi nav ieejā, nekāds baigais C tur nevar būt. Ja pareizi saprotu.

----------


## arnis

Oskar, nu bet ja tur ir 1nF pielodeets, nu taa, lai buutu ??? A, ko ???

----------


## osscar

Nav es simulēju šo pašu arhaistisko ampu ko kaspič kritizēja par aizsardzības ķēdi. Tur ieejā 390 pf silver mica.

----------


## kaspich

> Cin 390P


 nu, bet Tu tos 390 skaiti klaat vada pretestiibai?????????
tak uztaisi normaalu grafiku, ar liimeni 0dB, u.t.t.

----------


## osscar

fiksais tests par fuse - A klases mazajam ampam - 14V @ 0.9A bias. - 40mV Fuse liekas 3A\

otram - 22V @ 1.3A = 50-60mV -  5A fuses (bet peld tie rādījumi  - tikko kā piemet taustus - 50-60mV - bet pēc tam nokrīt līdz 30...)

----------


## kaspich

> fiksais tests par fuse - A klases mazajam ampam - 14V @ 0.9A bias. - 40mV Fuse liekas 3A\
> 
> otram - 22V @ 1.3A = 50-60mV -  5A fuses


 o, interesanti. 50..60 un shiem te: 22mV starpiiba: 3 reizes.

teiksiet, maz? ja, maz. bet - pie 5A starpiiba buus jau 150mV, vismaz. arii nav daudz.
bet, 250mA fuse taa buutu voltos. 

shiem te lielstraavu fuse [primaarajaas kjeedees] - domaaju, nevis U kritums, bet tieshi paarejas R [augstfrekvences trauceejumu teema] atskjiribas var reaali maniit nianses.

----------


## osscar

tāda lūk ieejas shēma, ceru ka pareizi  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu jau Tu tur pa nopietno esi saziimeejis  :: 
ok, es tikai sleegtos [ar probe] uzreiz pie taa C1. un skatiitu realtiivi [0dB=ref.]. tad arii redzees nevis kaut kaadus mV, bet dB.

labi, kljuust interesantaak. paskati, ka notiek pie hiendiskaakas ieejas [ar plashaaku in joslu] - samazini R2 uz 100ohm, uz 220 ohm. ar domu - plashaaka josla [kas vienlaiciigi - piesledz C1 paraleeli C2+C3].  ::

----------


## osscar

tā 100R + 500P. ja pareizi sapratu. To skalu viņš pats kaut kā mili dB gradē. nu lai paliek. pamainīju U in, lai ir ap 0. 



probe uz C1

----------


## kaspich

ok. un ,palielinot Rout uz 5K, ieguusim AFR kritumu kaadus 0.3dB un paari pa 20 graadu shftu.
reaali dziivee situaacija buus, protams, sliktaka [plates celinju L, u.c.].

shis viss attiecas uz AFR/faazu lietaam. te mees neskatam paraziittrauceejumu lietas [taas nozimuleet buus gruutaak/kjeepiigaak]. tb, ir viela paardomaam..

----------


## osscar

nu ar 5 k būs kritums, bet , kā redzējām , piem. MBL am ir 5 K in -kas kompensē. NU kaut gan labai tehnikai/preampiem jau būs zema R out.

----------


## kaspich

> nu ar 5 k būs kritums, bet , kā redzējām , piem. MBL am ir 5 K in -kas kompensē. NU kaut gan labai tehnikai/preampiem jau būs zema R out.


 nee, Rin nekompenses  ::  bet, protams, pie Rin=5K, Rout nebuus 5K. tachu, ja izejas kjeedees buus kaada L vai iejas kjeedes buus L, nevis R virknee, briinumi var buut visaadi.
skaidrs ir tas, ka - ja vechi saka [un to it kaa neviens neapstriid], ka var dzirdeet samplerate izmainjas no 44/48 uz 88/96, tad arii shiis izmainjas BUUTU jaadzird!!!!

----------


## osscar

nu un pie Rin 5K - lielāks U iekšā jādod, jo uzreiz - 5 db. Nu te gan tās izmaiņas IMHO aiz 15K sākas, ņemot vērā ka vairums vidusmēra veču jau ai 14 dzird nu tā....man pašam griesti 16-17 Khz , nepalielinot amplitūdu.

----------


## kaspich

> nu un pie Rin 5K - lielāks U iekšā jādod, jo uzreiz - 5 db. Nu te gan tās izmaiņas IMHO aiz 15K sākas, ņemot vērā ka vairums vidusmēra veču jau ai 14 dzird nu tā....man pašam griesti 16-17 Khz , nepalielinot amplitūdu.


 nu, hvz. man kaadreiz pie mazas amplituudas bija 19.750 mieriigi. bet, tas bija sen. cik tagad - nezinu. 16.5 noteikti dzirdu, jo vecaa tipa TV nevaru iztureet  :: 

redz, skanju apraksta/nosaka ne jau tupa AFR, bet arii faazu lietas, paarejas raksturliikne [kur mees vispaar neskatam shobriid].
formaali jau - kaadaa sakaraa kam buutu jaamainas, mainot samplerate? nekam, AFR uz 20kHz labam ciparu filtram +/-0.0X dB arii pie 44/48kHz. bet -mainaas.
starp citu, ir verts paskatiit: overshoot aatrajiem OPampiem, kad tos noslogo ar kapacitatiivu slodzi. mazas Rout gadiijumaa tie paarsimts vada pF ir pieslegti praktiski pret GND.  attieciigi, ja izejaa ir komponente virs 20kHz [ar 96kHz samplerate, piem. - reali, kaadas ultraskanjas 'snjagas' no barotaajiem], un pie paarsimts pF ir 10..20% overshoot uz ultraskanjas frekvenceem, peec Rin/Cin taa energjija jau nekur nepazudiis - taapat izliidis aaraa kaa augstfrekvences offset..

----------


## osscar

nu šis par BR aparātiem dzirdēts un par SACD.

----------


## kaspich

veel viena lieta, par kuru buutu veerts parunaat:

* kaa tiek veidoti ieraksti?* 

respektiivi: 
a) ar telpas ambienci, vai bez taas [telpas ambiences sajuutu atstaajot 'na potom' - reprodukcijas sisteemas paarzinjaa];
b) ar adekvaatiem fokusiem vai paarlieku preciiziem [to izpludinaashanu atstaajot reprodukcijas sisteemas vai telpas akustikas zinjaa];
c) ar spektraa flatu, vai tomeer nedaudz smailinfeisu [njemot veeraa auraalaas uztveres juutiibas pazeminaashanos spektra galos pat pie 100..110 foniem];
d) ar vai bez paaris dB kritumu joslaa 3..3.5kHz [kur dzirdes kanaals taisa mezhoniigu un strauju AFR kaapumu - ap15..20dB, un peec shii akapuma nosaka faazu deltu - virtuaalo skanjas avotu atrashanaas vietu telpaa. delj taa shajaa diapazona dzirde ir mezhonigi juutiiga pret katru pikjiiti AFR liiknee]

no tehniskaakaam lietaam:
a) fokusu 'biidiishana' horizontaalaa plaknee notiek tiiri ar level, vai ar faazi+level. ja peedeejais scenaarijs, tad - kaada ir proporcija?
b) fokusu 'biidiishana' dziljumaa tiek veikta kaa? reali palielinot ataalumu liidz mic, vai samazinot level un stereobaazi + veicot EQ korekcijas? vai abu panjeemienu kombinaacija?
c) vai un kaadas faazu korekcijas tiek veiktas [apzinaati un 'piespiedu kaartaa'] katram instrumentam/visam materiaalam?

es negaidu [atvainojos, sknaju inzhenieri un rezhisori], ka shajaa foruma kads sniegs atbildes. ibo mana informaacija liecina - cik rezhisoru, tik risinaajumu. jo dziljaaka sajeega, jo vairaak/neordinaaraaki panjeemieni tiek ieguuti. jo iipashaaks rokraksts ir tam/citam skanju inzhenierim.
ja mees paarkjertu kaada konkreta diska skanju stafu, un ieguutu preciizu info [par pirmo sadalju, ieskaitot info par PLAANOTO/gribeeto rezultaatu] - varetu sakariigaak spriest:
kaadiem tiem fokusiem jaabuut;
kaa tam back vokaalam jaaskan.

ja rezultaats neatbilstu, tad peec 2.sadaljas info varetu domaat - kas gan nogaajis greizi.

shobriid mans viedoklis - mums IR PAR MAZ info, lai konkretaa gadiijumaa niansees saprastu, kaa ir pareizaak. ja tas vispaar [skanjas baudas guushanai] ir buutiski.
mees nezinam, varbuut skanju inzhenieris speciaali izpludinaaja skanju, jo vinjam taa patiik.
jeb ierakstiija superpreciizu skatuvi [paarforseetu, pat bez telpas], jo vinja paarlieciiba - skandaam+labai telpai jaatjauno saakotneejais image..


p.s. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereophonic_sound
sadalja: recording technique

kaa redzam, ir kaadi 4gab. pamatprincipi [neskaitot binauraalo un musdienu psihoakustikas jocinjus], kaa var ierakstiit skanju ar stereomikrofoniem. katrai no metodeem ir miljoni kombinaaciju [attaalums, lenkjis starp mic, u.t.t.].
pieskaitam veel maaksligos stereo efektus un panoraameeshanas [ar level, ar phase, ar level+phase] efektus mikseeshanas laikaa.
ieguustam MILJARDIEM veidu, kaa viens intruments/solists var tik ierakstiits. un kaa tam buutu jaaskan. un kaa tas kanees. kaa tas ir ticis ierakstiits shaja diskaa? ES NEZINU  :: 

iz dziives.
bagaatais loPs saka:
es aizeju uz operu, klausos.
atnaaku maajaas, uzlieku ierakstu, un - meegjinu dabuut liidziigu skaneejumu. ok, cita zaale [Viinee, ne LNO, bet idejiski liidziigi].
un reaalaa operaa fokusi IR izpluudushi [delj telpas akustikas, kurai jaastraadaa kaa akustiskajam transformatoram/rezonatoram, lai piebljautu to zaali - logjiski].

Arnis saka - bet es klausos disco un kantrii. un tur vechi ciinaas par preciiziem fokusiem. un mana sistema shos fokusus speej piedaavaat. MBL paaraak 'izsmeere'.
kam taisniiba? visticamaakais - ABIEM.
taapeec jau ir sisteemas ar ruporiem, ar statiku, ar radiaaljiem, ar koaksiaaljiem, ar vienjoslas skaljrunjiem, ar labirintiem, ar akustiskajaam leecaam, u.t.t.
nav jau vienas receptes..

kaadi ir sho 'visvirziena' izstarotaaju [radiaalie, OB, akustiskaas leecas, un co] piekriteeju argumenti:
* reaali skanjas avoti parasti skanju izstaro visos virzienos* 
klavieres? vijole? trijstuuris? bocka? 100% taisniiba
taure? FAIL. cilveeks? pusFAIL
bet, jaatziist - lielaakaa dalja skanjas avotu ir bez izteiktas virziendarbiibas.
liidz ar to - it kaa tuvaak patiesiibai buutu - izmantot skandas, kas izstaro skanju liidzigi.
BET.
kas notiek, ja skanju rezhisors [tas, kas maak speleet klavieres] 'pieliek' klaat telpu ieraksta laikaa? atskanjojot shiis skandas to 'pieliek' klaat velreiz.
ko dariit ar specifiskiem elektroniskiem instrumentiem/efektiem? tie nekaadi nevaree buut precizi, pat, ja Deivs Gahans tos taadus veeleesies..
ko dariit man, ja es guustu baudu gan no preciizas skatuves, gan no elektrostatikas mikrodinamikas, gan no MBL ambiences klasiskajai muuzikai? laikam - atspaardiities..

moraale - jo dziljaak mezhaa, jo vairaak malkas.

veel viens 'siikums'.
ja mums ir 1 vijole, vai 1 solists. tad tas izstaro sho sfeerisko skanju no VIENA punkta. ne no 2viem, kur katrs rada sho sfeerisko vilni [un katrs no 2vien sferiskajiem vilnjiem nonaak liidz abaam ausiim]..

----------


## ddff

oi, nu Tu ielaadeeji pa smago... Shii problemaatika un taas iztirzaajums ir teju vai bezgaliigs un mieriigi var staaties blakus teezeem "vai var pastaaveet funkcija bez mateerijas?" un "kaada noziime ir tam, ka laiks iet uz priekshu?"
Te var sarakstiit 5689425688*n+1 graamatas un katra buus daljeeji patiesa.

Skarbaa prakse raada, ka vairumaa gadiijumu studijas oopji nesarezgii lietas- uzgriezh, lai var dzirdeet un miers.

ddff

----------


## Didzis

Kāds tur back vokāls, ierubī igralku un uzdzied virsū   ::  Katru sestdienu var šlageraptaujā pa TV paskatīties. Kāds tur fokuss, tak toni lielakā daļa dziedātāju noturēt nevar, bet katru svētdienas vakaru pa TV dzied visādos šovos "raudi ar zvaigzni", diskus izdod un vēl koncertus rīko. Pats interesantākai, ka tautai patīk un visaugstakie rētingi. Un tie ir simti tūkstoši skatītāju, kas pie mūsu iedzivotāju skaita ir milzu cipars. Tad par ko mes runajam. Nu nevajajag neveinam no viņiem, kaspich, Tavu fokusa bīdīšanu horizontālajā plaknē   ::  Labi, teiksi, ir tak cita mūzika pasaulē.Ar ko tad to klausās, ar ausu aizbāžņiem električkā. Pats saproti, kads skatuves dziļums var būt kratoties vilcienā   ::  Tad nu skaņu rezisoram ir jānodrošina lai uz tiem puļķiem ausīs skan un nodrošina, jo citadi to mūziku nepirks. Tā ir mūsdienu masu kultūra un tur neko nevar padarī.
Nolaidies uz zemes, visu mūziku raksta masu klausītājam. Arī klasisko un tai jāskan uz radiotočkas vai virtuves bumboxsa. Cik tad klasikas cienītājiem ir HI-END aparatūra ar sildītiem vadiem? Klasikas cienītaji apmeklē koncertus,pēc tam mājā klausās uz radiotočkas to pašu mūziku un savās smadzenēs atjauno fokusu, detalizāciju un skatuves dziļumu. Viņiem nevajag nemaz krutāku aparatūru un ierakstus. Nu labi, varbūt bišku pārspīleju, bet lielākoties skaņotāji ierakstos nemaz nesaspringst kaspich ar Tevis nosauktajām niansēm un tikai pasmaida par to, ko audiofīli saklausa viņu veidotajos ierakstos.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, es saprotu, par ko Tu runaa, un par esosho situaaciju lielaa meeraa Tev ir taisniiba.
tajaa pat laikaa ir dazhas iebildes:
a) nu sore, es negribu liidzinaaties peec tizlaakaa. tad jau mieriigi var staigaat sapuvushiem zobiem, netiiraam apeneem, piloshu kraanu, cauraam zoleem, zinot tikai maates valodu, dzert alinju pa 26 sanjiem 0.5L, skatiites Rambo 2, klausiities Inesi Sauliiti un miileet kaiminju maajas Vasjas alkoholikji Zhenju. ienist visus, kas brauc ar 100 LVL veertiem auto, sapnjot par Adibas kedam pa 6 LVL un lielu ledusskapi, pilnu ar Optima liinijas aaalu. jo vidusmeera Maskackas cilveeks, iespeejams, nav taalu no shii, bet kaads miljards Afrika - pat liidz tam nevelk..
b) spriezhot peec tiem tekstiem un attieksmes, es saprotu, ka Tu esi nu taadaa liimenii, kaa tur visus piemini. jo visu laiku postulee, ka vairaak nevajag, un neko par teemu arii neesmu lasiijis. nee, es saprotu, muusu banaanijaa - ka tik vadus saspraust, bet nu ar to nebuutu lepojies. es atceros veel tos laikus, kad Tu mani te maaciit meegjnaji, sak - es vecais buks, nu tik buus.. Didzi, sore, izklausaas patieshaam skumji. LJOTI skumji. ja taa nav/nebuutu, es shajaa briidi lasiitu - kaspich, bljac, BEIDZOT ir par ko parunaat. un BEIDZOT vareetu kaadaa testaa klausiities, murgoties.. zini, es/man/es daru taa.. bet nedara jau nekaa. 'tumbas vai nu skan, vai neskan..'
nah tad taas klavieres jeegt speeleet?  ::  prieks kam? tikpat labi - jaamaak ar meeli salaut zobu bakstaamo 2 vienaados gabalinos.. nee, sore, ka es te braucu virsu alja industrijas insaideiem un bivalijiem, bet.. laikam jau taa ir - jo mazaak rubii, jo komfortablaak juuties. jo XLR jau var iespraust tikai vienaa veidaa. un pat i par faazeejumu nav jaadomaa, jo pats jau vadus nelodee.  :: 


p.s. es taa straadaat nemaaku. un nestraadaashu. un man - hotj to pashu Sauliiti dodiet, es straadaashu kaa vien maaku. nevis - te jau maksaa mazaak. vot, necienu un necieniishu taadus, kas neko nejeedz, un tad veel haltuure, jo vienmeer jau maksaa par maz. taadi vnk ir jaaspaarda.
delj shaada videejaa liimenja viss arii ir taadaa dirsaa. kad, labaakaja gadiijumaa, dziivojot Latgalijas lauku seetaa, audzeejot bites, izlasdot paaris graamatas, apskanjojot pasham sevi, saak naakt visaadas shizoidaalas domas galvaa. nee, hvz, moska pie vainas skaljaa kliegshana.. zin kaa - kaa runaa, taa pasham smadzneju triiice. bet tas ideju par 0 liimeni nemaina.

----------


## jankus

Tas Didža koments par tēmu: "Parašā mēs dzīvojam, parašu baudām, kak popalo visu daram un tas viss ir kruta, un es arī darīšu kak popalo, jo man neko citu vairāk nevajag un, ka tik tautai kaut ko iebarot!"
Liekas tā es to teikto sapratu. 
Bet vai tai tautai ir, kas arī parāda, ka var būt arī kaut kas savādāks, labāks? Ko muļķim baro, to tas arī ēd!
Tā var teikt, ka 95% klausās masu produktu un ar to viņiem pietiek, bet paliek tie 5%, kas bieži vien ir ļooti daudz.
Cik daudz to, kas klausās un fano par tām šlāgeraptaujām un "Dziedi ar zvaigzni" tos diskus arī nopērk? Apskatās TV, pēc tam uztaisa un paklausās listi youtubē un ar to tā arī viss beidzas. Pēc pus gada tos hītus visi jau ir aizmirsuši.
Bet ir arī atlikušie 5% vai kaut 1%, kur netaisa kak popalo, bet gan dara visu kā nākas un pēc labākās sirdsapziņas.
Nu un ja salīdzina kādus diskus drīzāk nopērk- tie, kas klausās "Dziedi ar zvaigzni", tie CD visticamāk nopirks labākajā gadījumā, lai būtu kādam ko uzdāvināt Ziemassvētkos, bet tie, kam tā ir sirslieta (tas 1%) mūzikas veikalā piestaigā varbūt katru nedēļu. Ja šlāgeru zvaigzni pēc pus gada visi jau būs aizmirsuši un viņa disku neviens nepirks, kvalitatīvu ierakstu ar kvalitatīvu saturu nopirks arī pēc 40 gadiem.

----------


## tornislv

> jaamaak ar meeli salaut zobu bakstaamo 2 vienaados gabalinos..


 Kā tika demonstrēts TwinPeakos, meitietim jāmāk ar mēli kokteiļa ķirša kātiņš mutē mezglā sasiet   ::   ::  

Man te plauktā stāv divi smuki Technics SU-7300L pastiprinātāji. Vienu es sagatavoju priekš sevis - nomainīju kondensatorus, nomērīju pretestības, izčekoju tranzistorus, vai parametru kaut cik vietā, saregulēju bias un DC režīmus. Izskatās smuki, skan - nu tā, kā jau 1976.gada aparāts, var pildīt bumboksa funkcijas. Otrs tāds pats, jauniem filtra C, pārējais viss vecais, mazliet saregulēts. Atnāk klients, ieinteresējas. Es saku, šis ir 2x dārgāks par otru. Nē, nevajagot labu, ka tik skan. Es stāstu, ka tas viens strādās visdrīzāk vēl 20 gadus. Nē, lai dodot to tur veco hlamu, bet pa 20Ls, ka tik lētāk, tas nekas ka uz 1 STK uzbūvēts.

Piramīdas princips dzīvē. Lielākā daļa izcilu muziķu, režisoru, vispār Meistaru, kaut ko dara, lai ietu tālāk, lai atklātu SEV kaut ko, jo masām TO nevajag. Lūk, tierši citāts no Tarkovska.
http://zz.typepad.com/.a/6a00e551220724 ... 970d-800wi
Un tas jau neattiecas tikai uz māksliniekiem.

----------


## osscar

īsias audofilskijs reports:
Vakar tad nu man ar bija iespēja paklausīties oriģinālo Aleph3  no Passa. Biju domājis pēc bildēm , ka tas aparāts ir krietni lielāks, bet nebija nemaz tik liels. Skanējums patika, nu nebija laiki baigi pamatīgi iztestēt - bet skanēja kaut kur uz Normunda F4 pusi-noapaļotais SE 2H skanējums. Silst arī ievērojami, bet tam viss korpuss, kā liels radiators. ja nemaldos 250W izkliedē . Augšās protams, kā jau A klae, detalizēti un dzidri, bet ne asi un bez pieskaņām. S ir s un nvis š  vai zzz, nu tas par to nazālo skanējumu , kas piemīt dažiem ampiem. Par saktuvēm un fokusiem nepateikšu - kā saka - par maz laiak bija lai visus diskus iztestētu.

----------


## kaspich

bisku gan iebilde:
skatuvi/fokusus veido:
a) SKANDAS
b) telpa
[ok, par tembru blokiem, kas chakaree afr+faazi, nerunaasim, pienjemsim - atsleegti].

ne amps. amps var nedaudz mainiit mikrodinamiku, piemeeram. nezinu, kaadam jaabuuut 'ampam', lai tas mainitu fokusus, skatuves platumu/augstumu  :: 

par taam augshaam. vienreiz meegjinaaju, skjiet, nesanaaca. man.

ja tavam A klases ampam ir paaris dB kritums/pieaugums uz augsham delj Z izmainjaam [liela Rout], un ar flat Tev augshas skan nekorekti - jaaskataas SKANDU probleema.
Tu vnk ar NEflat noveers/mazini skandu suudiigas/nekorektas augshas vai neadekvaatu dzirdes uztveri.
ne jau noveertee ampa skanejumu..

nu, tas ir tapat kaa: uz skjiibiem/sasistiem diskiem uzlikt tikapt skjibas riepas taa, lai kopaa sanaaktu kas taisns. un tad staastiitu - o, jaa, shjiis skjiibaas riepas ir tas, kas vajadziigs!

----------


## Didzis

Nu XLR vadus kā reizi es lodeju, bet sildītos audiofīlu vadus gan nē   ::  Da labi, ne par to runa, bet par kompromisu mūzikas atskaņosana. Pats kaspich tak saki, ka nav viena pareiza varianta. Kas ir ruporiem, nav parastiem skaļruņiem, atvērta kaste skan savādak, ka slēgta, u.t.t. Tu te lieli autoskaņu, jo tur notiek attīstība, bet cik Tu pats pazīsti cilvēkus, kuriem autiņa uberkrutā sistēma, un mājā arī? Tak lielākā daļa bembistu, kuriem autiņš piebāzts ar skaļruņiem, mājā klausās bumboxsu no Maxsimas. Tātad nav prasības, vai arī majā jau nav kā priekša zīmeties   ::  . Atkal kautkādi kompromisi un varianti. Tak neesmu es pret kvalitatīvu mūzikas atskaņošanu, bet kad man stāsta, ka tīkla vads var tuc-tuc muzičku uzlbot, ko tad man kluset? Savukārt par MBL es neko nevaru pateikt, jo neesmu klausījies. Ja jau cilveki izdod to bargo naudu par tiem brīnumiem, tad vai nu patīk skaņa, vai arī jazīmējās savu draugu priekša kā bemmbistiem ar savu autoskaņu   ::   Vai MBL "pareizi" atskaņo, to arī Tu nevari pateikt un kas vispār ir pareiza skaņa. Acīm redzot tomēr tas ir kompromiss starp aparatūras tipu, konstrukciju, cenu, kvalitāti, telpas iekārtojumu un paša klausitāja spēju uztvertvisas nianses. Mans kompromiss ir studijas monitori, kuriem ir maksimāli lineāra raksturlīkne un minimāli kropļjumi un kuri mūziku "neizskaistina" Ja par pašu mūziku, nu kādu skatuves panorāmu un dziļumu var saklausit kaut pirmajos Bītlu diskos? Tos vispār samiksēja no trim skaņu celiņiem, lai dabūtu "stereo" jo tie bija stereo ierakstu pirmsakumi.Tai pat laikā, kāda mūzika un kādu naudu nopelnīja. Domā tos bītlu ierakstus  kalusijās uz HI-END aparātiem. Tak vienkārši tāduu nebija, bet vai tad tapēc cilvēki  tos mūzikas ierakstus nebaudīja? Var kjau līdz bezgalībai tiekties pēc skaņas kvalitātes, bet ja apakšā nav pašas mūzikas? Var jau ierakstī pasaules klases mūziķus, bet vai varēs saklausīt to meisterību uz radiotočkas vai Maxsima pirkta bumboxsa? Taisnība un kompromiss būs vienmer kautkur pa vidu!

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, Tavu domu seklums un shabloniskaa dziives uztvere nogalina.. es liidz tam [veel] negribu nolaisties. nez, varbuut, Tavaa vecumaa arii es iideshu ko lidziigu, nezinu.
bet, shobriid. nee, es pat neveelos laiku/energjiju teereet, kaut ko atspekojot.

katram sava NEprofesionalitaates virsotne. savu, kaa izskataas, Tu esi sasniedzis. nez, vai ar to jaapsveic.

----------


## arnis

Didzi
1. MBL neko neizskaistina, vismaz es neko taadu nedzirdeeju 
2. liekas, ka tu peedeejos 40 gadus neko citu neesi dariijis, kaa seedeejis savaa pagrabaa ar pirmajiem biitlu albumiem pie veciem studijas monitoriem un tos tikai klausiijies, un sapratis, ka pasaulee nekas cits ne-eksistee. 
3. ko liidz taa taisnaa raksturliikne un mazie kropljojumi, ja tu pat vienu vaardu nevari pateikt, kur normaali atrodas solists, vai bungas, , un kaa mainaas to skaneejums / uztvere , tiiri TEMBRAALI, kad 
a- vinjsh ir preciizi fokuseets
b- kad vinjsh ir ambiencee izpluudis ... 
Didzi --- marsh pie saviem monitoriem, un paklausies arii kautko citu ...

----------


## Didzis

arnis, ir tikai viens sīkums, skaņu režisori  mūzikas ierakstus regulē pēc profesionaliem studijas monitoriem. Ko viņi var dzirdēt, to es arī. Studijas MBL kā monitorus neizmanto.

----------


## kaspich

> arnis, ir tikai viens sīkums, skaņu režisori  mūzikas ierakstus regulē pēc profesionaliem studijas monitoriem. Ko viņi var dzirdēt, to es arī. Studijas MBL kā monitorus neizmanto.


 nu, peec shii ir skaidrs, ka dizdzis nav sapratis NEKO no mana garaa monologa ieprieksheejaa lapaa..  ::

----------


## arnis

nu bet vai tad es saku, ka MBL jaaizmanto ?? 
es tak tev veelreiz saku ---- panjem savus monitorus un paklausies kautko citu, kur IR taa skatuve. Tu saki ka dzirdi visu to, ko studijaas, bet nestaasti -- neko , ne to ko klausies, ne nianses, taa vietaa kaarpies apakalj --- mbl tak nav studijaam. es tach nesaku, ka ir 
taads siikums --- ceturtdiena laikam gruuta diena :P

----------


## kaspich

> nu bet vai tad es saku, ka MBL jaaizmanto ?? 
> es tak tev veelreiz saku ---- panjem savus monitorus un paklausies kautko citu, kur IR taa skatuve. Tu saki ka dzirdi visu to, ko studijaas, bet nestaasti -- neko , ne to ko klausies, ne nianses, taa vietaa kaarpies apakalj --- mbl tak nav studijaam. es tach nesaku, ka ir 
> taads siikums --- ceturtdiena laikam gruuta diena :P


 te ar skanjas lietaam dazham labam iet gluzhi tapaat kaa mcu teemaa par multitasking. kaadaa 26.lpp piesleedzos, un izradaas - cilveeki it kaa spriezh, bet nav pat nojausmas, kas ir multitaskings  ::

----------


## kaspich

par patiikamaakaam lietaam:



shodien pabeigshu FUSE testa 2.dalju.
taatad, man ir kaadi 5+ tipi parasto fuse [slow blow, aatrie] ap 1A [1..1.25A], man ir pusvadiitajnieks, man ir polyswitch tipa, man ir arii lielaaki [R paarrekjinaasim atbilstoshu 1A versijai] fuse un termosleedzis.
man pat ir CCCP mazais keramiskais.
un, protams, paaris HIFI pa 33Euro/gab.

----------


## kaspich

taatad, visu fuse U kritums meeriits pie 1.2A, rated = paarrekjinaats pie 'nominaalaas' straavas. protams, draats karsiis, rezultaats buus sliktaaks, bet - idejiski salidzinaat var.

1. vieta. prasts Kjiinas mini fuse [lodeejamais];
2. vieta prasts Kjiinas Polyswitch. derees tikai sekundaarajaas kjeedees, jo Umax=30V
3. vieta.. no 1..1.5A sanaak: Eska FAST seerija un CCCP 1A keramika, 
4. HiFi pa 33Euro. 

kas ir interesanti: noname [kaut kaads Suba], piemeeram, ir ar 2X lielaaku pretestiibu, un 330mV kritumu, arii otrs noname - liideris U krituma zinjaa..

iisie secinaajumi.
peec R: nekas iipash, liekam soliidus brandiigos, un U kritums buus stipri liidziigs.



kas butu daraams:
1. jaapeerk/jaasaliidzina 100..250mA fuse, jo tur U kritums sanak daudz lielaaks;
2. jaapameera L [varbuut, kaads var tos uH sameeriit];
3. jaanoskaidro, kaada seerija ir tiem HiFi [ir vairaakas], jaadabuu arii no JaanjaP pa 50Euro/gab. paariitis.

katraa zinja, ja kads saka - nav starpiibas: marsh pie graamataam un priboriem. vai ir mega ieguvums, maksaajot 33Euro/pcs? pagaidaam nemanu [kaut ir dubulta starpiiba, salidzinot ar noname].


globaali - vecais piegaajiens - 'izvelkam draati caur 2 kontaktiem' ir fail peec buutiibas. un nepamatoti taa truukumi ir atstati novaartaa.
pat 20/32mm fuse gadiijumaa 0.25..0.5W [peec datasheet - pat liidz 1..1.2W] aiziet karstumaa. kur skataas 'zaljie'?? kaapec nav jaunas/efektiivaakas izstraadnes?  :: 

p.s. tiem, kam shie mV skjiet nenoziimiigi, mineeshu 2 argumentus:
1. uz mazaam straavaam U kritums proporcionaali pieaug. uz 0.25A noteiktaas I varam gaidiit 1..2V kritumu, gan jau atradiisies kaads ar 3V kritumu. tas IR DAUDZ;
2. ja fuse ir primaarajaa, tad pat shie 0.1..0.3ohm ir DAUDZ, kas attiecas uz barotaju probleemaam, trafu paarejas kapacitaateem. tur plashaa diapazonaa RF traucejumiem ir runa par mOhm ietekmi.

starp citu, ja kaads paskatija to 250mA fuse testu Vaacijaa [bildi biju iemetis], var redzeet sekojoshas lietas:
1. pie 250mA HiFi fuse U kritums ir tikai ap 300mV, kas IR LJOTI maz;
2. kompetitora kritums ir ap 1V, kas NAV ljoti daudz [peec standarta izpratnes], respektiivi, testaa rupji nesmaucaas [1V atbilst ar kaartu 250mV pie 1A fuse, un ir taads videeji suudiigs rezultaats muusu testaa].
3. testaa piedalaas Supreme3 series fuse [kas maksaa 33 Euro], bet shiem te uz iepakojuma es sho Supreme seeriju nemanu.

----------


## kaspich

veel vienkaarsha doma:
bet vai tad hiend aprikojumam nav jaabuut taadam, lai tur spanja ietekme butu minimaala [ar perfektiem barotajiem], lai vadi neietekmeetu, lai to ienestais dziters neietekmeetu, lai saskraapetu disku kljudas baigi labi izlabotu?

atbilde: NEE.

ja Tu peerc shaadu apriikojumu, VISIEM paareejiem komponentiem ir jaabuut LIIMENII. ja nav - SAVED kaartiibaa!
nu, nav hiend paredzeets 105. seerijas 3.staava, piloshu kraanu fonaa paredzeets klausiities mikrodinamiku ar no gludeklja nogrieztiem vadiem, kaiminja Vasjas lamu pavadiijumaa. nav paredzeets ekonomeet paarsimts naudinjas USB vadam, vai 100Euro USB galvaniskajam atsaistiitaajam..

nu, tapat kaa Bentlay nav paredzets gruntij, 76.bendziinam, uudenim tosola vietaa, kriitosham apmetumam no Hrischovkas maajas sienaam un 8 kartupelju maisiem. nu, neved kartupeljus pa grunteni ar sho auto..

----------


## Zigis

Vismaz pagaidām (un domāju, turpmāk arī) izskatās kā nebeidzamie raporti mūžīgo dzinēju forumos (kādreiz sen joka pēc palasīju), tūlīt, tūlīt būs, kaut kas jau griežas, vēl gan 100% nav pārsniegts, magnētiņi precīzāk jāpieregulē, vēldaži sīkumi un vajadzētu būt...

Šeit līdzīgi - jā, ir fūzēm un vadiem mV zudumi, kautkādas induktivitātes, kapacitātes, bet pagaidām pietrūkst, lai reāli ietekmētu skaņu, vismaz puslīdz normālā traktā.

Varbūt izvirzam sazvērestības teoriju - Hi-End priboru ražotāji speciali izlaiž šķībus aparātus, kas spēj normāli darboties tikai ar speciāliem, arī šķībiem, bet uz otru pusi vadiem?  
Vadu ražotāji par to atpogā procentu, protams  ::

----------


## kaspich

Zigi, es aptuveni nojaushu, kaada liimenja tehniku Tu klausies  :: 
nu, piedod, vienkaarshaak es nemaaku uzrakstiit. ja nesaproti, par ko runa - bus jaalasa graamatinjas.

----------


## ddff

Es, protams, neesmu pastiprinaataaju guru, bet dazhus esmu kaadreiz prepareejis. Skatoties uz droshinaataaju datiem tajaa tabulaa rodas jautaajums vai tam buutu kaada kritiska noziime, ja njemam veeraa, ka droshinaataajus parasti uzstaada pirms vai peec diozhu tilta, atkariibaa no razhotaaja, un katra diode atnjem 500 ... 600 mV? 
Taapat tak ir kondensatori, kuri, ja vien ir pareizi apreekinaati, nodroshina nepiecieshamo energiju bez juutamaam pulsaacijaam. Un, galu galaa, tiikla sprieguma deviaacija ir lielaaka kaa dazhi simti mV.

ddff

----------


## Texx

Kaspich ar kaut kā aizgājis pēdējā laikā pa audioreliģijas taku. Tik tāds viltīgāks piegājiens salīdzinot ar Janip un JD, jo cenšas atrast un izdomāt tehnisku pamatojumu (aiz ausīm pievilkt). JD viskiju uzsaukt solījies vai kā citādi.? Hiendistiem varu ieteikt baigi labo un lēto audio sistēmas uzlabošanas variantu. Un tas ir sekojošs: izmetam laukā drošinātājus no audioaparatūras kā sugu. Tā vietā ielodējiet resnus vara vadus. Pieņemu, ka haiend cienītājiem jau nu sadales skapī būs normāls drošinātājs. Ja nu kas gadīsies, aizies ar svecīti un ieslēgs. Nu lūk palīdzēju Jums ietaupīt 35 EUR un pusi no ietaupītās naudas variet man ieskaitīt kontā kā honorāru par ideju.
P.S. No audio neko nesaprotu, klausos MP3 un youtube  no laptop pļurkstekļiem.

----------


## Zigis

Kaspich, es jau neko, tikai lasu Tavus raportus un Tavus secinājumus. Līdz šim, cepuri nost, pats atzīsti, ka samērītās mikroskopiskās atšķirības diez vai spētu ietekmēt reālu skanējumu. Turpini rakt.

----------


## kaspich

> Es, protams, neesmu pastiprinaataaju guru, bet dazhus esmu kaadreiz prepareejis. Skatoties uz droshinaataaju datiem tajaa tabulaa rodas jautaajums vai tam buutu kaada kritiska noziime, ja njemam veeraa, ka droshinaataajus parasti uzstaada pirms vai peec diozhu tilta, atkariibaa no razhotaaja, un katra diode atnjem 500 ... 600 mV? 
> Taapat tak ir kondensatori, kuri, ja vien ir pareizi apreekinaati, nodroshina nepiecieshamo energiju bez juutamaam pulsaacijaam. Un, galu galaa, tiikla sprieguma deviaacija ir lielaaka kaa dazhi simti mV.
> 
> ddff


 1. kaa jau mineeju, shis tests paraada vienu: R un U krituma atskjiriibas tieshaam var buut [un IR] 2..3 reizes;
2. kaa jau mineeju, U kritums kritiskaak buus 100..250mA droshinaataajiem. 250mA droshinaataajiem sasniedzot 1..2..3V [un labiem pusvadiitajniekiem 0.5V, piemeeram]. shaadus fuse biezhi uzstaada PEEC primaarajiem trafiem. lidz ar to, IR starpiiba, vai ir 12V, vai 9.5 peec fuse? man skjiet, ka IR
3. 1A testaa redzam, ka Rint=0.1..0.3 ohm. ko tas noziimee? uz basa sitiena, kad ir liels pateerinja piikjis [jaatdod energjija slodzee un veel jaameegjina laadeet C baterijas] Ipeak var buut arii lielaaks [jo pie rated straavas fuse nepaardeg kaadu minuuti garanteeti]. pie paliela crest chaados briizhos U kritums arii 1A fuse buus liidz 1V
4. kaa jau esmu mineejis ieprieksh, ir LIELA noziime visam paareejam: kaa/kur fuse iesleegts, kaads nominaals, kaada attieciiba Inorm/Ifuse, u.t.t. korekti konstrueetam pasaakuma NEVAJADZEETU buutiski ietekmeet [deelj U krituma], BET - njemot veeraa nenormaalaas jaudas, ko pateeree shiis klases apriikojuma staabelji [mazo lietderiibas koefu deelj] - elektriibas bads ir PAMATIIGS, un, iespejams, katrs siikums ljauj uzgriezt pa 0.5dB skaljaak, vai pierastajaa skaljumaa tas fons VEEL neizleks
5. pats galvenais. es jau iemetu, kaa tikla vadi ietekmee skanaajumu. kaa un kaapeec. tieshi fuse ir virknes elements ar lielu aktiivo pretestivu VIENAA no tiikla trafa izvadiem. taatad, veido NESIMETRISJU RF trauceejumiem. lidz ar to - sinfaazie trauceejumi, kas ir tiiklaa, VAR nekompenseties [kaa to paredz simetrisks tikla RF filtrs, u.t.t.], bet TIESHI otraadi - deelj asimetriskas noslodzes [ja fuse pirms filtra] veidot/pastiprinaat/dzit atpakalj nesinfaazus RF trauceejumus, vai [ja fuse peec tiikla filtra] nesimetriski shos traceejumus [attieciibaa pret tiikla spanjas viduspunktu] caur trafa paarejas kapacitaateem dziit skanjas traktaa
6. nav taada 'pareizi aprekjinaati kondensatori'. energjijas NEKAD nevar buut par daudz. reaalaa dziivee ir kompromiss cena/performance. arii tadam MBL [kur 50% no cenas sastaada diilera varka, kur ir lieli transporta, maarketinga, izstraazhu, roku darba izdevumi uz vieniibu, kuru skaits ir nieciigs]. un klausoties [piemeeram] to simfonisko muuziku un meegjinot izspiest tos 110..130 fonus piikjii [operaa to izspiezh vesels orkjestris] VIENMEER buus kaads liimenis/tesiena sajuta/piikiitis, kad buus par iisu. nu Tu padomaa - juutiiba 80dB/m/w. lai izspiestu 110, vajag 1kW [tas ir - bez termaalas kompresijas, u.c.]. kas ir 110? NEKAS. piikjii vajadzetu vairak. un padomaa, kas notiek, kad tik topiiti taadi pa 4..5kW 4gab. ampi + plazmas/smazmas, jaudiigi UPSi + kondicioneeshanas sisteemas, u.t.t. un tas viss - ESOSHAAS infrastrktuuras [eletroapgaades] ietvaros. un te pat nav starpiba - Kjipsala, Jaunmaarupe vai NYC centrs.

p.s. ja Tev skjet, ka visam shim nav noziimes, pastaasti, luudzu, kaapeec un kaa veidojas fons deelj baroshanas zemes cilpaam. ja nebuutu sho trafu paarejas kapacitaashu, asimetrijas - vareetu tachu mieriigi slegt katru ampu pie savas faazes, kopaa ar dimmeriem, pie dazhaadiem ievadiem, kaut lai tur 100V peremenkas deltas. KAAPEC tad tomeer rodaas fons?  piedevaam, ne jau -100dB, bet ar kaartaam 3 lielaaks  ::

----------


## normundss

> 5. pats galvenais. es jau iemetu, kaa tikla vadi ietekmee skanaajumu. kaa un kaapeec. tieshi fuse ir virknes elements ar lielu aktiivo pretestivu VIENAA no tiikla trafa izvadiem. taatad, veido NESIMETRISJU RF trauceejumiem. lidz ar to - sinfaazie trauceejumi, kas ir tiiklaa, VAR nekompenseties [kaa to paredz simetrisks tikla RF filtrs, u.t.t.], bet TIESHI otraadi - deelj asimetriskas noslodzes [ja fuse pirms filtra] veidot/pastiprinaat/dzit atpakalj nesinfaazus RF trauceejumus, vai [ja fuse peec tiikla filtra] nesimetriski shos traceejumus [attieciibaa pret tiikla spanjas viduspunktu] caur trafa paarejas kapacitaateem dziit skanjas traktaa


 Tad vienkāršs risinājums būtu ielikt katrā vadā fusi.

----------


## kaspich

arii nav tik vienkaarshi. sanak sekojoshi:
1. musu elektrotiikls ir 'nepareizs', respektiivi: 0 un 230V, videejaa veertiiba ir 115V attieciibaa pret zemi. liidz ar to - pilniiga [korekta] simetrija buutu iespejama, ja 'pa vidu' tiktu ielikti simetrizeejoshi trafi. nav probleemu - 3K Euro, 6 meeneshi rindaa, un taads trafs buus. ja kaads saka - es tepat/LV man te sha uztiis: karogs rokaa [esmu meegjinaajis - krutaakais trafu tineejuznjeemums nto sarunu laikaa nesaprata, ko man vajag, uztina suudu]. 
2. ja ieliek fuse katraa vadaa - veidojas kas it kaa simetriskaak [labaa zinja], sliktaa - pieaug Z no vada [ieejas stepselja] liidz trafa primaarajam un - liidz skanjas traktam [caur trafa paarejas C]. attieciigi - 'pavaajianas' elektriskaa saite starp visu iekartu [CD, preamps, jaudas ampi, clocks] primaarajaam kjeedeem/shasijaam. rezultaataa - labi tiikla vadi [pat, ja taadi tiek izmantoti] sho ponciaalu deltu vairs nekompensee, un lielaakaa tracueejumu dalja saak gaazties cauri signala vaadu ekraaniem/zemem. jaudiigie pateereetaaji savus radiitos trauceejumus [caur labiem tiikla vadiem] gaazh nevis kopeejaa tiiklaa AIZ savienojumpunkta, bet gan - PIRMS: taisa papildus traucejumu deltu starp shasijaam.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nu, kopš kura laika apakšstacijās uzstāda transformātoru kuram būtu fāzes tinuma zemēts viduspunkts? Apaksstacija stāv trīsfāzu trafs ar zvaigznes slegumu un zemetu viduspunktu. Tā kā pret zemi nu nekadi +/- 115V nesanāk un vispār lielākoties pie mums stāv trafi uz 220V fazē.

----------


## Texx

> arii nav tik vienkaarshi. sanak sekojoshi:
> 1. musu elektrotiikls ir 'nepareizs', respektiivi: 0 un 230V, videejaa veertiiba ir 115V attieciibaa pret zemi.


 Elekrotīkla vidējā sprieguma vērtība perioda laikā ir 0, pusperioda laikā 2/Pi*311=198V. Kā te var 115V sanākt?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja jau tas ir tik svarīgi, tad normālam stipreklim vajag kārtīgu trīsfāzu barošanu, nevis čakarēties ar uberkrutiem vadiem. Tā lētāk un labāk sanāks.  ::

----------


## guguce

> arii nav tik vienkaarshi. sanak sekojoshi:
> 1. musu elektrotiikls ir 'nepareizs', respektiivi: 0 un 230V, videejaa veertiiba ir 115V attieciibaa pret zemi. liidz ar to - pilniiga [korekta] simetrija buutu iespejama, ja 'pa vidu' tiktu ielikti simetrizeejoshi trafi. nav probleemu - 3K Euro, 6 meeneshi rindaa, un taads trafs buus. ja kaads saka - es tepat/LV man te sha uztiis: karogs rokaa [esmu meegjinaajis - krutaakais trafu tineejuznjeemums nto sarunu laikaa nesaprata, ko man vajag, uztina suudu]. 
> 2. ja ieliek fuse katraa vadaa - veidojas kas it kaa simetriskaak [labaa zinja], sliktaa - pieaug Z no vada [ieejas stepselja] liidz trafa primaarajam un - liidz skanjas traktam [caur trafa paarejas C]. attieciigi - 'pavaajianas' elektriskaa saite starp visu iekartu [CD, preamps, jaudas ampi, clocks] primaarajaam kjeedeem/shasijaam. rezultaataa - labi tiikla vadi [pat, ja taadi tiek izmantoti] sho ponciaalu deltu vairs nekompensee, un lielaakaa tracueejumu dalja saak gaazties cauri signala vaadu ekraaniem/zemem. jaudiigie pateereetaaji savus radiitos trauceejumus [caur labiem tiikla vadiem] gaazh nevis kopeejaa tiiklaa AIZ savienojumpunkta, bet gan - PIRMS: taisa papildus traucejumu deltu starp shasijaam.


 220V simetrijai pietiek ar attiecīgas jaudas atdalošo trafu: 
ieejošie - fāze caur drošinātāju un nulle, 
izejā - 220V starp vadiem.

Pēc gosta tādi mazi nāca vannasistabām u.c.

----------


## Didzis

Atdalošie trafi nāca arī TV meistaru darbagaldos un ar tiem komplektēja darbavietas, lai nevarētu dabūt elektrotraumu pret zemi. Ja sekundārā tinuma abi gali "stāv gaisā", tad pret zemi pa nagiem norauties nevar. Man grūti spriest, ko nu tādu uberkruto saver audiofīlu atdalošo trafu tineji, bet transformātors arī Āfrikā ir transformātors. Uz 180W atdalošo trafu var elementāri uztaisīt no melnbaltā TV TC180 barošanas trafiņa. Ja vajag, izejas tinumu var pat ar viduspunktu saslēgt. Ja vispār par elektrobarošanu, tad var kā AndrisZ teica darīt, bet var tak pasūtīt Latvenergo savu pielēguma transformātoru no 20kV līnijas. Tad tak uz 220V vadiem nekādi traucējumi un uzklājumi nebūs un, salīdzinājumā ar audiofīlu trafu cenam, Latvenergo variants nebūs nemaz tik dārgs. Nu jā, Latvenergo neuzstāda HI-END transformatorus.

----------


## kaspich

jobanijvrotnah!

mok iemaacieties elektriibu?

mums ir 2 draatis
vienaa 0.
otraa 230V

ja no abaam divaam mums ir vienaads Z [nopludes R un paarejas C], tad cik buus shajaa viduspunktaa [peec baroshanas trafa]?
CIK?????????????


par atdaloshajiem - ja nav zemeets viduspunkts un bifilaari tinumi, tad no taada atdaloshaa jeega tikai tik, cik - mazaaka iespeeja, ka nositiis..

Didzi, par Tavu sajeegu+attieksmi viss ir skaidrs  ::  Tev ideaals auto ir Golf 2, 1989.gada ar benziina dzineeju + gaazi, kurpes pa 12.50, nosnjurkaats viensitabnieks, jeb pusnosliikusi lauku vienseeta, magnetola pa 10 LVL, un esi ciema krutakais vecis, jo pa 2 aliem vari predu nomainiit. kaadreiz jauniibaa esi ko lodejis peec gatavaam shemaam, un katraa pasaakumaa neaizmirsti par to palieliities. kaktaa staav paaris RU hlamu, aka meeraparaatu, kas Tavas baikas apliecina.
nu, sore, man tas neimponee..

----------


## tornislv

Nezinu, kā tur ar dzimumsakariem dažādos platuma grādos, bet es īsti neiebraucu, kādas noplūdes (ceru, ka tu nerunā par pollūcijām, tās man ar jaunībā bija) un kur un pret ko tu mēri. Vai tu runā par potenciālu starpību, kas maiņstrāvas gadījumā nav īsti korekti, vai par vidējo noplūdes strāvas lielumu. Simetrisks nekad nekas nebūs, jo stepseli bāž kā nu pagadās,atšķirībā no Tevis minētā akta, kas īsti labi sanāk tikai vienā veidā   ::  
Pie ideālas sistēmas zemes un nulles vadi ir ar vienādu, nulles potenciālu un otrā ir 230 V rms, kas nozīmē, ka sprieguma momentālā vērtība svārstās no -325.27 līdz +325.27 voltiem.

----------


## kaspich

es izveeleejos vispopulaaraako vaardu/rekaciju ekstremos gadiijumos.
avots: RU autoavaariju kompilaacija.

es nezinu, kaa veel lai prastaak paskaidro. GODA vaards.

mums ir baroshanas trafs. tam ir paarejas kapaciaates no primaaraa uz sekundaaro. es par to veselu teemu biju uzcepis.

ja mums [ienaakoshajam spanim] 1 vadaa ir 0V, otraa 230V [abi meeriiti pret absoluuto 0], tad cik buus nopludes veertiiba sekundaaraa tinumaa/taa viduspunktaa [attieciibaa pret 0], ja vienkaarshoti pienjemam, ka trafa paarejas kapacitaates [u.c. nopluudes] ir vienmeeriigas???

----------


## tornislv

Tas, dorogoi moi, tā vienkārši nemēras. Ja pieņem, ka pārejas kapacitāte ir starp VISU primāro un VISU sekundāro tinumu, tad ir pamats teikt, ka , noslēdzot ķēdi ar vienu vadu, piemēram, savienojot abu - primārā un sekundārā tinuma , ērtības labad teiksim, apakšējos galus, ķēdē var plūst un iespējams, pat plūdīs strāva. Jo nenoslēgtā ķēdē strāva neplūst.
Vai šai strāvai starp tinumiem plūstot, radīsies kāda indukcija, kuras vērtību būs iespējams samērīt uz sekundārā tinuma izvadiem, un cik tur būs liels EDS - tas vēl ir jautājums.

----------


## kaspich

> Tas, dorogoi moi, tā vienkārši nemēras. Ja pieņem, ka pārejas kapacitāte ir starp VISU primāro un VISU sekundāro tinumu, tad ir pamats teikt, ka , noslēdzot ķēdi ar vienu vadu, piemēram, savienojot abu - primārā un sekundārā tinuma , ērtības labad teiksim, apakšējos galus, ķēdē var plūst un iespējams, pat plūdīs strāva. Jo nenoslēgtā ķēdē strāva neplūst.
> Vai šai strāvai starp tinumiem plūstot, radīsies kāda indukcija, kuras vērtību būs iespējams samērīt uz sekundārā tinuma izvadiem, un cik tur būs liels EDS - tas vēl ir jautājums.


 par kaadu sarezgjitaaku meeriishanu mees te runaajam, ja ar sho nav skaidriibas?

nu luuk, ideaala trafa gadijumaa buus 115V. ceru, ka tas tagad ir skaidrs? 115V attieciibaa pret zemi.
vai pluudis straava? a kaapeec lai nepluustu? signala galaa pcb iezemeeta, caur zemeejumu UN signala plates zemi, baroshanu PLUUDIIS kaut kaada straava. po par 50/100Hz komponenteem, taa taak trafam ir paarejas KAPACITAATE, pluudiis plash spektrs [Z samazinaas, pieaugot F].

un tagad pie Tevis piemineetaas teemas - kaads buus potenciaals, IR atkariigs no trafa, konstrukcijas, u.t.t.
lieliski. mums ir dazhaadas dazhaada tipa iekaartas, katra AR SAVU potenciaalu [atskjiriigu no 115V]. straava pluudiis?
ABET logjiski, taa pluudiis 
a) caur signala vadiem vai to ekraaniem [un ekraani kaa trafi inducees signaala vados];
b) caur baroshanas vadiem, deelj trafu paarejas C

p.s. taapec es arii runaaju par BIFILAARIEM tinumiem, viduspunkta zemeejumu, DE trafu ar cenu 3K Euro, u.t.t. redz, Didzis piedaavaa izmantot 180W suudu no RU TV aparaatiem. es saku - marsh lasiit graamatinjas.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich. par to, kas ir mans ideāls, tev nav jasatraucas   ::  Tu labāk pats nestāsti muļķības. Normalai aparatūrai korpusu parasti zemē. Tātad korpus faktiski ir savienots ar nullesvadu(tev jau jevropa patik un tur to sauc par neitrāli). Kur tad ir tava izslavētā simetrija? Tu labāk pats palasi grāmatas par elektrotīkliem   ::   ! Simetriju redz viņš atradis elektrolīnijā   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich. par to, kas ir mans ideāls, tev nav jasatraucas   Tu labāk pats nestāsti muļķības. Normalai aparatūrai korpusu parasti zemē. Tātad korpus faktiski ir savienots ar nullesvadu(tev jau jevropa patik un tur to sauc par neitrāli). Kur tad ir tava izslavētā simetrija? Tu labāk pats palasi grāmatas par elektrotīkliem    ! Simetriju redz viņš atradis elektrolīnijā


 joopt. es sho postu nociteeju, ja nu autors izdzeesh..
Dzidzi.. jo vairaak Tu runaa, jo skaidrs, cik maz zini patiesibaa  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tad lūdzu pasaki tehniski, ko tad es par zemēšanu un nullesvadu pateicu nepareizi? Tikai bez dir**. Ja nezini, kas ir atkārtotais zemējums elektrolinijās, tad paštudē grāmatas par elektrolinijām   ::  Tu venkārši gribi visos jautājumos justies gudrs, bet kā redzam neesi vis  ::  .

----------


## tornislv

Vienu gan es zinu - 115 volti tur nebūs. Tas ir, tur var būt arī 115V, bet arī jebkura cita vērtība, kā jau pats teici, atkarībā no trafa kostrukcijas. Tomēr nekādi nevar teikt, ka tur būs *TIEŠI* 115 V  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Vienu gan es zinu - 115 volti tur nebūs. Tas ir, tur var būt arī 115V, bet arī jebkura cita vērtība, kā jau pats teici, atkarībā no trafa kostrukcijas. Tomēr nekādi nevar teikt, ka tur būs *TIEŠI* 115 V


 
Torni, ES RAKSTIIJU, KA idealizeeta trafa gadiijumaa buus/buutu 115V, kas rada straavu cauri visas skanjas traktam.
reaalaa situaacijaa - dajebkas, tikai NE 0.

no shii seko:
1. NOTEIKTI atskjiriigs potenciaals no 0, kas tada probleemas;
2. DAZHADS potenciaals dazhaadam iekaartaam, kas rada potenciaalu starpiibu starp taam - papildus probleemas

un veel - lietojot atsaistoshos trafus ar simetrisku [bifilaari tiitu] izejas tinumu + viduspunkta zemejumu, shiis probleemas var reduceet.


Didzim ignore, ibo tik gudrs, lai vinjam izskaidrotu, es tiesham neesmu.

----------


## Didzis

Nu redzi, kad pats esi iebraucis auzās, tad vairs gudrs neesi   ::  Ja audio aparatūru sazemē, tad tā tiek saslēgta ar tīkla nullesvadu un nekā citādak nevar būt. Jā protams ne pa tiešo, bet pa zaļidzelteno vadu līdz mājas centrālajai sadalei (tas tā pa vienkāršo) un zemējuma kontūram.Nu nevar savādak būt! Var protams audio aparatūru nezemēt, bet tad  daudzi filtri, kuru kondensatori ir savienoti ar zemējuma spaili paliek "gaisā karājoties". Es saprotu, ka Tev te foruma gribas šefu mētāt un sevi pacelt pari par visiem foruma biedriem, bet ka paprasu elementāru lietu, tā  ignore   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu redzi, kad pats esi iebraucis auzās, tad vairs gudrs neesi   Ja audio aparatūru sazemē, tad tā tiek saslēgta ar tīkla nullesvadu un nekā citādak nevar būt. Jā protams ne pa tiešo, bet pa zaļidzelteno vadu līdz mājas centrālajai sadalei (tas tā pa vienkāršo) un zemējuma kontūram.Nu nevar savādak būt! Var protams audio aparatūru nezemēt, bet tad  daudzi filtri, kuru kondensatori ir savienoti ar zemējuma spaili paliek "gaisā karājoties". Es saprotu, ka Tev te foruma gribas šefu mētāt un sevi pacelt pari par visiem foruma biedriem, bet ka paprasu elementāru lietu, tā  ignore


 1. kaads sakars sazemeeshanai ar to, ka caur baroshanas trafa paarejas kapacitaateem snjaga no tiikla nonaak signaala plaatees, kuras VAR nebuut savienotas ar shasijaam?
2. ko noziimee tas, ka 'aparatuuru sazemee'? to, ka dalja snjagas pluust/rada straavu no tiikla filtriem caur zemeejuma kontuuriem, radot tajos U, ibo KATRAM kontuuram ir sava, limiteera Z. attieciigi, potenciaalu daljeeji [SHASIJAAM, ne plateem, ieejaam/izejaam] padzeesham, bet - tikliidz kaa zemeejums ir prasta draats [jo, taapat kaa baroshanas vadiem, tam tachu nav jabuut ne krutam, ne dargam] lielaakaa I dalja saak pluust pa starpbloku vadu ekraaniem, jo to Z ir/var buut mazaaka kaa pagaras zemeejuma cilpas.
3. pat, ja paltes sekundaarajaa pusee IR savienotas ar shasiju, shasijas iezemeeshana rada papildus straavas caur visu traktu trafs/plates/zemeejums, JO, kaa ieprieksh konstateejaam: deelj trafa paarejas kapacitaateem potenciaals NEbuus 115V, bet simetriska [parasti taads ir] ieejas filtra gadiijumaa shasija 'veeleesies' ieguut sho viduspunktu. attieciiggi - lai pie kaada potenciaala sleegtu, jebkuraa gadiiijumaa konfliktees ieejas filtrs un sekundaaraas puses paraziitpotenciaals, un cauri skanjas plashu baroshanai+visam traktam zinaama paraziitstraava pluudiis.

----------


## kaspich

vel 'sikums'.
ja mums reproducetaas skanjas dinamiskais diapazons [CD realizeejams, nerunaajot par SACD] ir 100dB [pilniigi reaali: no 20 foniem klusaa istabaa liidz 120foniem piikjiii], tad
sprieguma izpratnee tas ir 1:100K [peec sprieguma] jeb 1:10miljardi peec jaudas [energjijas].
DESMIT MILJARDI. vai tieshaam jaashaubaas, ka jaudas desmitmiljardo dalju var ietekmeet katrs siikums? jautaajums tikai - VAI mees to dzirdam.

----------


## Didzis

Protams, ka pa zemejuma vadu plūdīs parazītstrāvas un zemejumam visdrīzak būs lielaka pretestība kā starpbloku vadu ekrāniem. Tapec jau PRO aparatūrā izmanto simetriskās līnijas un ekrānu savieno ar zemējumu tikai vienā galā. Runa jau bija par tīkla simetriju. Nu nesanāk tur nekāda simetrija, jo viens no vadiem ir savienots ar mūsu zemeslodi. Kāda tur simetrija var būt? Tālāk, ja sazemē aparatūras korpusu, tad arī nekāda simetrija nesanāk, jo parasti shēmas ekrānus tak arī savieno ar korpusu . Protams, var jau štukot, pa kurieni visa ta šņega no tīkla staigā un kā to "nožņaugt", bet ar to simetriju gan pašvaki.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, KUR es rakstu, ka tiiklaa sanak simetrija? KUR? es n lapas cepjos, ka NESANAAK simetrija!
par to jau tas cepiens!

un, ja kjedee ieliek simetriskos trafus, tad ieejas filtru [simetrisku] I [pamatkomponentes] nepluudiis caur zemes cilpaam [ok, mazaakas buus] un, ja aparatuuraa buus izmantoti korekti trafi [ar vienaadaam/2 spoleem] - arii paraziitkapacitaashu lazhas.

----------


## ddff

> 1. kaa jau mineeju, shis tests paraada vienu: R un U krituma atskjiriibas tieshaam var buut [un IR] 2..3 reizes;
> 2. kaa jau mineeju, U kritums kritiskaak buus 100..250mA droshinaataajiem.


 Jaa, piekriitu - bet, es atvainojos, kas mums liek domaat, ka ampu razhotaaji sho siiko neertiibu nav njeemushi veeraa un satinushi transformatora sekundaaro tinumu drusku garaaku, lai kompenseetu shiis lietas?




> 3. 1A testaa redzam, ka Rint=0.1..0.3 ohm. ko tas noziimee? uz basa sitiena, kad ir liels pateerinja piikjis [jaatdod energjija slodzee un veel jaameegjina laadeet C baterijas] Ipeak var buut arii lielaaks 
> 6. nav taada 'pareizi aprekjinaati kondensatori'. energjijas NEKAD nevar buut par daudz. reaalaa dziivee ir kompromiss cena/performance.


 Sheit nu visu izsaka droshinaataja nominaals, ja kondensatoru baterija ir tuksha, tad taas Rin ir tuvu nullei un viss atkariigs no transformatora, tilta un nelaimiigaa droshinaataja. Par laimi kondensatoru var uzlaadeet 50 reizes sekundee, bet tik aatri neviens basbungu nedauza. Tomeer, ja klausaas kaut kaadu elektronisko muuziku ar lielu ZF aizpildiijumu, tad vaajaa vieta var izraadiities pat ne ieksheejais droshinaataajs, bet dziivoklja ievada automaats. Te nu onkulji pirms laika izdomaajushi baroshanas bloku, kas kondensatorus laadee ar kaadiem 100 kHz un nesver kaa divpudu bumba.




> p.s. ja Tev skjet, ka visam shim nav noziimes, pastaasti, luudzu, kaapeec un kaa veidojas fons deelj baroshanas zemes cilpaam. ja nebuutu sho trafu paarejas kapacitaashu, asimetrijas - vareetu tachu mieriigi slegt katru ampu pie savas faazes, kopaa ar dimmeriem, pie dazhaadiem ievadiem, kaut lai tur 100V peremenkas deltas. KAAPEC tad tomeer rodaas fons?  piedevaam, ne jau -100dB, bet ar kaartaam 3 lielaaks


 Tas gan ir drusku cits ceelonis, pa manam - shis atgadaas, ja kaadam iegadiijies iekaartas korpusu, kas zemeets pret maajas zemeejuma sisteemu vai korpusu, tieshaa veidaa piesiet pie citas iekaartas ieejas signaala kaskaades (caur nesimetriju vai kaa citaadi) un maajas zemeejumaa staav dazhi volti deelj fakta, ka taa ir sasieta ar darba nulli un apveltiita ar pretestiibu. Koncerta tehnikaa tieshi viss taa arii ir organizeets - katrs amps savaa faazee, katra statne no cita ievada, veel kaut kas no generatora, utt. - un nekaadu probleemu, kameer darbojas ar simetriskiem signaaliem un zemeejumu atstaaj tikai uz iekaartu korpusiem, nekur citur.

ddff

----------


## Didzis

ddff pilnīgi precīzi raksturoja kocertaparatūru un tur pilnīgi nav nekādu problēmu ar foniem un zemejumiem. Visas līnijas simetriskas, pastiprinātāji izmetāti pa fāzēm, vienīgi parasti cenšas tos barot no cita ievada kā gaismas. V ai vispār gaismas baro no stačoka. Tikai hifilistiem ir problemas ar vadiem un foniem   ::  .

----------


## kaspich

ddff, par impulsniekiem/100kHz Tu staasti PILNIIGAS mulkjiibas  :: 

par koncertniekiem - luuk, augstaakaa pilotaazha: vadi ar atsaistiitu zemi vienaa galaa.

par to - nav nekaadu probleemu. par sho jau mineeju: kaads jums reaalais dinamiskais diapazons? 50dB? 40dB?
pagriez augshaa subgrupas [bez ieejas signaala] un masteru, tad paklausiisim, kaads nefons  :: 
nav liela maaka pultij gaazt masteru lejaa. 

bet, mani ljoti priecee, ka pa peedejiem X gadiem viss tik radikaali mainiijies. laikam tieshaam pirms tam shie pashi skanjotaaji vai nu nezinaaja, kaa savienot apriikojumu, jeb tiem nebija simetriskaas ieejas  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> ja klausaas kaut kaadu elektronisko muuziku ar lielu ZF aizpildiijumu, tad vaajaa vieta var izraadiities pat ne ieksheejais droshinaataajs, bet dziivoklja ievada automaats. Te nu onkulji pirms laika izdomaajushi baroshanas bloku, kas kondensatorus laadee ar kaadiem 100 kHz


 Un tā samazinās strāva caur kopējo drošinātāju? Atkal mūžīgais dzinējs sanāk!  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ddff pilnīgi precīzi raksturoja kocertaparatūru un tur pilnīgi nav nekādu problēmu ar foniem un zemejumiem. Visas līnijas simetriskas, pastiprinātāji izmetāti pa fāzēm, vienīgi parasti cenšas tos barot no cita ievada kā gaismas. V ai vispār gaismas baro no stačoka. Tikai hifilistiem ir problemas ar vadiem un foniem   .


 oo. Didzi, Tu arii apskanjoshanas jomaa darbojies?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

par elektribas badu arii rakstiiju. luugums paskatiit iepriskheejaas lapaas, es toch negribu ne kopeet, ne atkaartoties  ::

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, nu Tu pilnīgi neorientējies koncertaparatūrā un galigi nezini, kā tā attīstījās no krievulaikiem. Tad nebrauktu virsū skaņotājiem, jo zinātu ar kādiem sū** bija kādreiz jāstrādā Par dinamisko diapazonu Tev arī galīgi nepareizs priekštats. Labāk nerunā par lietām, kurās neorientējies. Ja par simetriju runājam, tad ar saviem 115V Tu iebrauci auzās. Tagad protams apdomajies un sāc pareizi runāt. Man protams pofig, ko par mani doma, bet Tevi arī brīžiem šajā forumā vajag nolikt pie vietas. Ne Tu koncertus esi apskaņojis, ne kabeļus pareizi slēdzis, bet tikai muldi! Ja par koncertaparatūru runātu Zazerskis, tad visu cieņu viņa priekšā, bet Tu labāk par tām lietām klusē un buries ar amatieru hifilistu murgiem. Profesionāļiem Tavus padomus nevajag!

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, nu Tu pilnīgi neorientējies koncertaparatūrā un galigi nezini, kā tā attīstījās no krievulaikiem. Tad nebrauktu virsū skaņotājiem, jo zinātu ar kādiem sū** bija kādreiz jāstrādā Par dinamisko diapazonu Tev arī galīgi nepareizs priekštats. Labāk nerunā par lietām, kurās neorientējies. Ja par simetriju runājam, tad ar saviem 115V Tu iebrauci auzās. Tagad protams apdomajies un sāc pareizi runāt. Man protams pofig, ko par mani doma, bet Tevi arī brīžiem šajā forumā vajag nolikt pie vietas. Ne Tu koncertus esi apskaņojis, ne kabeļus pareizi slēdzis, bet tikai muldi! Ja par koncertaparatūru runātu Zazerskis, tad visu cieņu viņa priekšā, bet Tu labāk par tām lietām klusē un buries ar amatieru hifilistu murgiem. Profesionāļiem Tavus padomus nevajag!


 Didzi, ir viena neliela problema. Tev NAV NE MAZAKAAS sajeegas, ar/kod es nodarbojos. jaa, es zinu ar kaadiem suudiem staadaaja glubinkaa. es runaju par tiem, kas straadaaja lielpilseetaa. tas, ka Tu mani nezini, noziimee, ka pats shajaa industrijaa NEESI. tikai meegjini kaadam ieliist dirsaa, lai glaabtu savu alja pseidoreputaaciju.
es sheit nelieliishos, kas/kur/kaa, jo peec shiis info Tev skaudiiba un nenoviidiiba saaks domineet veel vairaak.
aa, tagad ieliidiisi dirsaa veel Zazeram  :: 
nozheelojama politika. vnk nozheelojama.
uzzvani Edim, paluudz, lai palasa. un pasaka, ja VINJAPRAAT kaut kas no manis teiktaa nav pareizi  :: 

protams, ka 'profesionaaljiem' manus padous nevajag.
jo tad vinji var staastiit, ka 'skaljrunis sit uz aaru', krukjiit klokjus taa, ka tiek izmantoti 10% no apriikojuma dinamiskaa diapazona, neizmantot dinamisko apstraadi [jo vispaar nezin, kas taa ir], kantainaas telpaas likt subus stuuros, nezinaat, kaa safaazeet subus [likt raznobojaa], u.t.t. atnaak ljaunais pimpich un izraadaas.. ka kaut kas nav labi  ::

----------


## ddff

Man te pirms laika bija klienti no kaut kaadas religiskaas organizaacijas - saucas "Kristus Pasaulei" vai tamliidziigi. Shiem ir vesela virkne teoriju par ko vairums no mums pat nenojaush. Pie kam vinji visi SKAIDRI ZIN, ka taa ir un NEKAADI SAVAADAAK. Man, principaa ar to nav nekaadu probleemu, viedoklju kolekcija paliidz paplashinaat redzesloku un galu galaa, man tak nav jaapiekriit visam, ko man saka un arii ne tam, kas rakstiits uz seetas, vai ne?

Ar PRO audio uzbuuves nianseem esmu paziistams jau ilgaaku laiku un varu apgalvot, ka tur "nekaa taada" nav. Dinamiskais diapazons, vismaz manaa uznjeemumaa, ir ap 75 dB, varbuut ir kaadi vienkarshaaki kantori, kas iztiek ar mazaak. Fons nav dzirdams uzgriezhot liidz galam visu, ko var uzgriezt- vieniigi siltumtrokshnji, bet taa jau buutu cita opera. Par klasisko/impulsu baroshanu - kaa jau AndriZ mineeja, tas tieshaam ir muzhiigais dzineejs. Testeets videejaa pagasta kultuuras namaa- 2 pastiprinaataju statnes, kopeejais pateerinjsh vienaads, viena ar transformatoru baroshanu, otra ar impulsu. Pirmaa statne nodzeesh gaismu kultuuras namaa peec 2. kaajbungas sitiena, saremonteejot droshinaataju, nodzeesh gaismu visaa pagastaa. Otra statne, nodroshinot to pashu SPL zaalee darbojas liidz koncerta galam. 
Par signaalu keedeem - iekaartu korpusi nav tieshi saistiiti ar elektriskajaam keedeem iekaartu iekshpusee (dazhkaart ir, bet  caur sleedziiti, kam paraleeli var buut un var nebuut rezistors un kondensators). Signaalu paarvadei tiek izmantotas diferenciaalaas kaskaades un ekraans ir savienots tikai ar iekaartu korpusiem. Tas risina visas probleemas. Visi nesimetriskie signaali dodas pa taisno liinijas transformatoraa, visas garaas liinijas uz TV busiem, uz iekaartaam no citas baroshanas vietas, iet caur atdaloshajiem signaala transformatoriem, liidz ar ko probleemas tiek apcirstas saknee.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

ddff, man dazhi jautajumi:
1. Tu runaa par elektrisko vai akustisko dinamisko diapazonu? ok, 75dB - akustiskais [optimistiskais]. piikjii paaris m attaalumaa 130+dB. paliek 60+dB. tur nu kurlam jaabuut, ali 65 fonus nedzirdeetu.. nu, kudaa..
2. par impulsniekiem. Tu runaa par kaada tipa: AR PFC, vai bez? Tu runaa par kaadiem ampiem? like QSC, vai Power softiem/Outline?

par 2. - teema garaaka, bet - Tev zinaashanas [spriezhot pec shiem tekstiem] par sho jomu ir NULLE. ja interesee [protams, saaksi protesteet] - varu pastaastiit  :: 

p.s. arii jebkuram atdaloshajam trafam ir paarejas kapacitaates. protams, probleema samazinas, bet, kad 75dB elektriskaa dinamiskaa vietaa vajag 100..110dB akustisko - situaacija bisku mainaas  ::

----------


## tornislv

Ну чё, мужик, понял, а?




> ... Profesionāļiem Tavus padomus nevajag!

----------


## Didzis

kaspich,Tāpat kā Tev nav nemazākā jēga ar ko es nodarbojos un cik bieži sanāk ar skaņotājiem sadarboties "lielpilsetā", kā Tu izteicies   ::  Vienkarši Tu neesi man autoritāte PRO skaņu lietās un jo vairāk par tām runā, jo vairāk redzu, ka neorientejies tajās. Zazerskis arī savulaik "glubinkā" ar skaņu lietām nodarbojās bet Tu jau mums tikai ar "lielpilsetu" lielies   ::

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich,Tāpat kā Tev nav nemazākā jēga ar ko es nodarbojos un cik bieži sanāk ar skaņotājiem sadarboties "lielpilsetā", kā Tu izteicies   Vienkarši Tu neesi man autoritāte PRO skaņu lietās un jo vairāk par tām runā, jo vairāk redzu, ka neorientejies tajās. Zazerskis arī savulaik "glubinkā" ar skaņu lietām nodarbojās bet Tu jau mums tikai ar "lielpilsetu" lielies


 Didzi, es arii nepretendeeju, lai shaada liimenja aakstiem buutu autoritaate. buutu naivi domaat, ja liidz shim vecumam esi tik vaajsh shajaa jomaa, ka nu peeksnji kljuusi baigi atveerts ziniibaam. un atziit, ka kaads 2X jaunaaks jeedz vairaak kaa Tu - to Tu NEKAD neatziisi. tas tak skaidrs  ::

----------


## ddff

> ddff, man dazhi jautajumi:
> 1. Tu runaa par elektrisko vai akustisko dinamisko diapazonu? ok, 75dB - akustiskais [optimistiskais]. piikjii paaris m attaalumaa 130+dB. paliek 60+dB. tur nu kurlam jaabuut, ali 65 fonus nedzirdeetu.. nu, kudaa..
> 2. par impulsniekiem. Tu runaa par kaada tipa: AR PFC, vai bez? Tu runaa par kaadiem ampiem? like QSC, vai Power softiem/Outline?
> 
> par 2. - teema garaaka, bet - Tev zinaashanas [spriezhot pec shiem tekstiem] par sho jomu ir NULLE. ja interesee [protams, saaksi protesteet] - varu pastaastiit 
> 
> p.s. arii jebkuram atdaloshajam trafam ir paarejas kapacitaates. protams, probleema samazinas, bet, kad 75dB elektriskaa dinamiskaa vietaa vajag 100..110dB akustisko - situaacija bisku mainaas


 Es runaaju par 50 ... 125 dB SPL @ FOH. Cipars 50 gan atkariigs cik mikrofonu uz skatuves un liinijas iekaartu piesleegts. Ja aizmutee ieejas, tad vareetu buut ap 30 - to gan parasti ir teju nereaali nomeeriit telpaa. 

Impulsnieki gadu gaitaa ir testeeti gan ar PFC, gan bez. Principaa tiek apskatiiti QSC un Powersoft veidiigie, ibo vecos dinozaurus jau vairs kaadus 10 gadus arsenaalaa neturu. Zinaashanas man ir visnotalj pieticiigas shajaa jomaa, tikai tik daudz, lai vareetu salaapiit, ja kas nobeidzas un atrast kas kur atrodas. Pats pastiprinaatajus neprojekteeju un nerazhoju, tas tiesa.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu luuk, beizot konstruktiivs dialogs/cipari.
55/125. maajaas buus 25/125. dziivaa operaa - veel plashaaks.
tb, nav staasts par teemu - koncii visu dzird vairaak. nedzird. Tu pakkompreseesi, nodziisi krestu lejaa, un peec 5min tieshaam ne 55, ne 65 nedzirdees neviens..

par ampiem/impulsniekiem.

te ir principiaali atskjiriigas lietas.
1. QSC. izmanto:
a) vistupaako 2taktu impulsnieku paarveidotaju bez U stabilizaacijas [PLX, vecie PL, u.t.t.] un uzvedaas 1:1 kaa parasts trafs. nekaads PFC, nekaadas DSP kontroles;
b) izmanto vientakta [PL 380] impulsnieku ar PFC+stabilizaacija+papildus impulsniekus, kas 'izcelj' baroshanu pirmaa/galvenaa U krituma gadiijumaa. bez DSP kontroles. shis te ieguust kaadus paardesmit % [papildus] saliidzinot ar parastu trafu un a punktaa mineeto. toties riktiga basa gadiijumaa P paterinjsh var buut [un ir] pat lielaaks kaa ieprieksmineetajam [jo izcelj nominaalo jaudu iislaiciigi pat pie lielaakas 'prosadkas']. tb, kopeejais ieguvums tiecaas uz 0;
2. Outline, Martin Audio, Power soft [visa taa seerija]. izmanto PFC kontroli, stabilizaaciju, DSP kontroli.
DSP kontrole iisteniibaa reaalo jaudu samazina.

luuk - bildes.



luuk, reaalaa situaacija. tb, jauda IT KA ir, tesiens IT KAA ir, bet - cik ilgi: redzi pats  :: 
[m]oraale ir vienkaarsha: energjija no nekurienes rasties nevar. to taapat ieguust no tiikla. ok, var 'izsmeereet' piikji.
BET. ja Tu laikaa neuzlaadeesi [forseeti] to kondensatoru bateriju, nebuus energjijas naakoshajam ciklam. ja taa ir slaagermuuzika - ok, bockas sitiens peec 0.5..1 sekundes. bet, ja kaads reivus partijus, tur tak meedz buut davka VISU laiku.



luuk, njipraakais Crown. bilde arii/taapat beediiga..



nu, un Lab Gruppen. arii .. skumji..

p.s. shajos testos nav skaidrs/notesteets 'atjanoshanaas' laiks, bet skaidrs ir viens - noraadiitaas jaudas pat vieglam disko neatbilst, par ko smagaaku nerunaajot. vidiem? deelj crest - jaa, varbuut [ja D klase apmierina]. taapeec it tas stasts: blin, kaa skan vecie, labie QSC 5000 series ar parastajiem trafiem, un kaa [ne]skan K series..

p.p.s. piemeeram, vecajos Crown MA un MT series bija parastie trafi [ieskaitot 5000 modeli ar T klasi], BET arii tur bija analogaa max jaudas simuleeshana, kas MAIGI samazinaaja level izejaa pie nepaartrauktas jaudas/davkas un izklausiijaas daudz nemanaamaak [un jaudas sajuta bija kuda lielaaka] kaa jaunajiem nkW 1U kroplishiem..

protams, labaaks lietderiibas koeficients [deelj D klases AB, T, H vai kaa tamlidziga vietaa] ekonomee jaudu, bet - tam nav NEKAADS sakars ar impulsnieka darba frekvenci.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, nu nepatīku Tev es un tur neko nevar darīt. Būtu jau labi, ka tikai Tu vienīgais  šai forumā gudrākais un tavs viedoklis vienigais pareizais, bet tad uzrodos es, vēl kāds vai ddff, kurš profesionāli ņemās ar skaņu lietām un sāk oponet Tev. Nu tad Tu visus  sāc saukt par elektronikas neprašām, durakiem un vispār profesionāļi tumbas neprot uzlikt   ::  . Tev pašam nešķiet, ka var būt dažadi viedokli par vienu lietu un dažadi risinājumi. ddff Tev saka, kā ir dzīvē, bet tu vienalga dzīvo savā iedomu pasaulē. Varbūt tev vajag taisit savu forumu, kur Tu būsi vienīgais "sludinātājs" un draudze Tev padevīgi sekos. Audiofīlu pasaule tada reliģija ir ļoti izplatīta   ::

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, nu nepatīku Tev es un tur neko nevar darīt. Būtu jau labi, ka tikai Tu vienīgais  šai forumā gudrākais un tavs viedoklis vienigais pareizais, bet tad uzrodos es, vēl kāds vai ddff, kurš profesionāli ņemās ar skaņu lietām un sāk oponet Tev. Nu tad Tu visus  sāc saukt par elektronikas neprašām, durakiem un vispār profesionāļi tumbas neprot uzlikt   . Tev pašam nešķiet, ka var būt dažadi viedokli par vienu lietu un dažadi risinājumi. ddff Tev saka, kā ir dzīvē, bet tu vienalga dzīvo savā iedomu pasaulē. Varbūt tev vajag taisit savu forumu, kur Tu būsi vienīgais "sludinātājs" un draudze Tev padevīgi sekos. Audiofīlu pasaule tada reliģija ir ļoti izplatīta


 
nelien di*saa ddff, neesmu maniijis, ka vinjam geju sekss patiktu  ::  runaa pats, klaasti savu viedokli pats.

----------


## ddff

> nu luuk, beizot konstruktiivs dialogs/cipari.
> 55/125. maajaas buus 25/125. dziivaa operaa - veel plashaaks.
> tb, nav staasts par teemu - koncii visu dzird vairaak. nedzird. Tu pakkompreseesi, nodziisi krestu lejaa, un peec 5min tieshaam ne 55, ne 65 nedzirdees neviens...


 25 ir tuvu nereaali - man nakts viduu istabaa ir ap to. Operaa buus vismaz 40 pashtrokshnji - knosiishanas, chuksteeshana, kreeslu chiikstinaashana, atraugaashanaas, bezdeeshana, utt. Un, cik nu tur ir naacies pabuut, stipri virs 100 pat Forte fortissimo momentos nebuus tur. Maajaas es sev neko virs 90 negribeetu nekaados apstaakjlos. Koncii es, cik nu biezhi iegados pie pults, censhos neko stipri nekompreseet, taa lai vismaz 20 crest factor paliktu. 





> par mapiem/impulsniekiem.
> 
> te ir principiaali atskjiriigas lietas.
> 1. QSC. izmanto:
> a) vistupaako 2taktu impulsnieku paarveidotaju bez U stabilizaacijas [PLX, vecie PL, u.t.t.] un uzvedaas 1:1 kaa parasts trafs. nekaads PFC, nekaadas DSP kontroles;
> b) izmanto vientakta impulsnieku ar PFC+stabilizaacija+papildus impulsniekus, kas 'izcelj' baroshanu pirmaa/galvenaa U krituma gadiijumaa. bez DSP kontroles. shis te ieguust kaadus paardesmit % [papildus] saliidzinot ar parastu trafu un a mineeto. toties riktiga basa gadiijumaa P paterinjsh var buut [un ir] pat leilaaks. tb, kopeejais ieguvums tiecaas uz 0
> 2. Outline, Martin Audio, Power soft [visa taa seerija]. izmanto PFC kontroli, stabilizaaciju, DSP kontroli.
> DSP kontrole iisteniibaa reaalo jaudu samazina. sha buus bildes.
> luuk, reaalaa situaacija. tb, jauda IT KA ir, tesiens IT KAA ir, bet - cik ilgi: redzi pats 
> ...


 Par ampiem - nu viss ir pareizi kaa saki un arii bilde ir pareiza. Galvenaa lieta jau ir attakas nospeeleet, taapeec veesi var likt vienu limiteri un skaljrunja AES jaudu uz kaadaam 10... 20 ms, un veel vienu t.s. 'true power' limiteri uz 2 sec. uz kaadiem 50 ... 300W (atkariibaa no skaljrunja spoles). Liidz ar ko taas powersofta jaudas liiknes reaalos apstaakljos nav kaitiigas performancei. Es gan tos ampus piesaucu tika deelj to attieciibaam ar elektrotiiklu, kura svaarstiibas, manupraat, ir buutiskaakas par paris V uz droshinaataja. Un mans skaidrojums bija vienkaarshots un noniveleets liidz faktam, ka savaa darbniicaa es varu iesleegt jebkuru impulsnieku (ar vai bez PFC), bet reti kad izdodas bez droshinaataju atkaartotas iesleegshanas palaist transformatorniekus.

ddff

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, nu Tava runāšana tikai liecina par Tavu kulturas līmeni, bet kas tad man. Nepatīk jau Tev taisnību par sevi dzirdēt un tad sāc rupības gvelzt. Lai nu Tevi citi foruma biedri vērtē pēc Tavas uzvedības. 
Labāk jau runājam par tehniskām lietām un atmetam savstarpējo nepatiku. Oma formula mums visiem viena  ::  !

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet - taapeec jau hiendisti klausaas muuziku naktiis  ::  tur jau tas staasts. vinji gan ir nosaukushi to par magjisko 3am temu, bet idejiski: tad tiklaa, uz ielas - visklusaakais.
bet operaa - jaa, kur seedi. ja sedesi tuvaak, buus no apakshas 40, bet pikjii i visi 130. puuteeju orkjestrim..

a par palaishanu. jaa, ir rupji risinaajumi [parastajiem barotaajiem]. kad ir ieekonomeetas maigaas paliashanas [soft start] sheminjas toru palaishanai. bet - tas ir izstraades tizlums.
impulsniekiem vnk taadu iesleegshanaas paarslodzi nevar atlajuties [naakaas saspringt uz soft start], citaadi visi tranji aizlidos pa gaisu..

kaut gan, piemeeram, tie 20+TV Skolas ielaa 2 vienlaiciigi nebija [piemeeram] iesleedzami nepakam pat ar C grupas fuse/automaatu.


es te kaut kad mineeju par to palaishanas teemu. labu toru 600W [ampam - nu, kaadi 1.5kW buutu] pat ar 63A, C grupu iesleegt [bez soft starta] normaali nevareeja. tb, spaardiit inzhenierus vajag. ilgi un dusmiigi.

p.s. par limiteru/kompresoru uzstaadiijumiem. ir jau ok, dziivajai [normalai] muuzikai buus ok taas 20mS.
bet, ja es aizeju uz kaadu repa pasaakumu, vai progressive/hard trance, es gribu sajust to riktiigo vibraaciju i 1 sekundi, i 2, nevis pirmaas 20mS, un tad.. tad -10dB, jo netur ne ampi, ne skaljrunji ar neodima magneetiem, kas nedzeseejaas/ir ar mazu siltumietilpiibu.
bt, manaa skatiijumaa - musdienaas halturee. kW raksta uz korpusiem, bet reaali - ar iebildiiteem [kuras vnk jaanjem veeraa].


GALVENAIS.
razhotaajs shiis liknes [ko iemetu ieprieksh] NENORAADA. tb, tu kaa klients/owners. piesleedz. un NEZINI, cik izspiediisi. sola 6.5kW, bet peec sekundes paliek .. 20..30%. buus karstaaks, sauss gaiss, spiides saule uz rekas, varbuut i 10% neizcelsi..
piedevaam - shajaa testaa mees nezinam atjaunoshanaas laiku. ok, tu uzliec 20mS, izvelc. bet varbuut peec 10.reizes/boskas sitiena nevilks arii taas.. 20mS.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, nu Tava runāšana tikai liecina par Tavu kulturas līmeni, bet kas tad man. Nepatīk jau Tev taisnību par sevi dzirdēt un tad sāc rupības gvelzt. Lai nu Tevi citi foruma biedri vērtē pēc Tavas uzvedības. 
> Labāk jau runājam par tehniskām lietām un atmetam savstarpējo nepatiku. Oma formula mums visiem viena  !


  ::  Didzi, iisteniibaa Tu man dikti patiic, es vnk esmu greizsirdiigs, ka Tu taa draudzejies ar E :P

nu, runaajam. reku ddff tiek 'iegruziits' elektronikas jomaa :P

----------


## ddff

> a par palaishanu. jaa, ir rupji risinaajumi [parastajiem barotaajiem]. kad ir ieekonomeetas maigaas paliashanas [soft start] sheminjas toru palaishanai. bet - tas ir izstraades tizlums.
> impulsniekiem vnk taadu iesleegshanaas paarslodzi nevar atlajuties [naakaas saspringt uz soft start], citaadi visi tranji aizlidos pa gaisu..
> 
> es te kaut kad mineeju par to palaishanas teemu. labu toru 600W [ampam - nu, kaadi 1.5kW buutu] pat ar 63A, C grupu iesleegt [bez soft starta] normaali nevareeja. tb, spaardiit inzhenierus vajag. ilgi un dusmiigi.


 Jaa, palaishana buutu viena lieta, bet - aa, es laikam neizstaastiiju liidz galam par to ampa vs tiikla mijiedarbiibu - kad piesleedzu ampam slodzes ekvivalentu un uzspeeleeju no signaala ierakstiitu bungu samplu (ar ljaunu crest factoru, stabili > 30), tad vairums QSC RMX pastiprinaataju (smagais gals, 4050HD, 5050) bliezh aaraa C 16 uz kaadu 2. vai 3. bochkas sitienu. Taa, ka ne tikai saakuma kondensatoru uzlaade ir suurs moments tiiklam, bet arii muuzikas materiaala nodroshinaashana.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

aa, nu te ir pilnigi noteikti:
1. zemaaks lietderiibas koefs [bet tie ir tikai paardesmit %]
2. vecaa tipa amps peec pirmaa sitiena forseeti atkal atjauno energjiju kondensatoros, un buutu/ir gatavs max jaudai jau peec iisa mirklja [peec naakoshajaam paaris mS, jo ik 10mS tas veic PILNU uzlaadi]. un reivaa dos 100% jaudu VISU laiku;
3. tie jaunie impulsnieki [advanceetie] pec 1.sitiena [ja tas bija ar palielu jaudu, un C energjija tika izlietota] C uzlaadee maigi/leenaam [un it kaa taupa elektroenergjiju] un fuse aaraa nesit. BET. ja naakoshajaa briidii butu atkal max tesiens jaatdod, energjijas vnk NEBUUTU. to mees arii bildees redzam..

tb, jaunie ampi nevelk ne termaali, ne barotaaju jaudas zinjaa [nespeej vienlaiciigi atdot lielu jaudu izejaa un UZLAADEET kondjorus vienlaiciigi].
tb, es par to, ka nesit fuse aaraa, driizaak skumtu  ::  tas noziimee - nevelk amps..

p.s. kam te bija 1U impulsnieks [ar prastu 2 rindu indikatoru un 6 kantainaam pogaam <> izvietotaam], Tu noteikti zini - tas it kaa tur 100% jaudu bez atrunaam. un RU kulibini arii taisa 6kW barotaaju ar PFC, kas vismaz 50% laika turees [uzstaadiijums] pilnu jaudu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu jā un lietojot  PFC vairs nesanāk:



> ... laadee ar kaadiem 100 kHz un nesver kaa divpudu bumba.


 Kaut kur jau tā enerģija ir jāuzkrāj.

----------


## ddff

Bet tiem QSC impulsniekiem tak ir vairaakas kondensatoru bankas katraaa plecaa (tipa Hi un Lo supply) - kameer Hi tiek iztukshots (jo LO jau ir tukshs) shis paspeej atkal pielaadeet LO un nospeeleet release dalju, tikaam atkal HI ir pilns un taa visu laiku. Powersoftam vareetu buut, ka taa nav, jo tur, izskataas, jaunieshi iztaisno tiikla spriegumu un tad taalaak DSP sareekina kaadu tur to PWM taisiit, lai izejaa ieguutu vajadziigo. Ironiski, ka ampam meereni vienalga kaads ir ieejas spriegums robezhaas no 90 ... 240 V.
Es pirms laika tiku saliidzinaajis gan PEAK, gan AVG SPL tumbai, kas pievienota pie transformatora pastiprinataja un impulsnieka, neapskatot nianses taadas kaa dempings, frekvenchu josla, utt. - principaa videejaa performance bija aptuveni vienaada, izteeretais energijas daudzums arii liidziigs, tikai impulsnieka gadiijumaa visu laiku jaaiesleedz droshinaataajs. Liidz ar ko es nenejmtos apgalvot, ka impulsu pastiprinatajam pietuuktu potenciaala saliidzinot ar klasisko. Protams, ka visu laiku jaaturaas pie zelta likuma, ka pastiprinataja jaudai jaabuut 2 x AES skaljrunja jauda.

ddff

----------


## ddff

> Nu jā un lietojot  PFC vairs nesanāk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				... laadee ar kaadiem 100 kHz un nesver kaa divpudu bumba.
> 			
> 		
> ...


 Domaaji svina akumulatorus? To energiju jau nevajag nedeeljai uz priekshu. 
Tur liek parastus kondensatorus un tie sver apmeeram neko saliidzinot ar transformatoru.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nee, taa gluzhi nav.
QSC kondensatoru baterijas ir apuveni taadas: 70% energjijas PIRMS paarveidotaaja, atlikushie 30% uz abiem pleciem [pa 15%] - peec paarveidotaaja. 
tb, lielaako energjijas dalju nodroshina primaaraa baterija. UN. delj sheemas [primitiivisma] - ja noseedina vienu plecu, otru pielaadeet vinjsh nespej/nemaak [un mocaas, laadeejot abus vienlaiciigi]  :: 
taa nu ir. ne par velti es ar Quilteru kasiijos.

tie, kam ir po, 60..240 tie ir atpakaljsites [fly back] vientaktnieki un parasti [tas sanaak ljoti vienkaarshi] ar PFC.

nu, ja Tev sanaak, ka performance ir vienaada, Tu nelieto smagaas narkotikas  :: 
bet - peec bildem jau redzam: K series uz 2ohm AIZMIRSTAM uz basiem. uz 4ohm - njemam ar rezervi un buus ok. 

tb, konceptuaali visi impulsnieki ir:
1. C baterija [primaaraa] pirms impulsnieka trafa vai PFC uzkraajoshais
2. C baterijas peec impulnieka trafa
3. opcija - papildimpulsnieki ar C baterijaam peec pamatimpulsnieka, kas [ja vajag], celj augshaa spani, kad 1., 2.grupa 'seezhaas'. un 1., 2.grupas arii ir kopeejas abiem pelciem, un 'otru' plecu atseviskji uzlaadeet 'nemaak'. 3.grupa it kaa sho probleemu 'risina' [kaa nu sanaak].

bet - lai kaa ciiniitos, aptuveni pusi visa laika tiiklaa ir.. maz energjijas [arii PFC te mega neliidz]..

----------


## ddff

> nee, taa gluzhi nav.
> QSC kondensatoru baterijas ir apuveni taadas: 70% energjijas PIRMS paarveidotaaja, atlikushie 30% uz abiem pleciem [pa 15%] - peec paarveidotaaja. 
> tb, lielaako energjijas dalju nodroshina primaaraa baterija. UN. delj sheemas [primitiivisma] - ja noseedina vienu plecu, otru pielaadeet vinjsh nespej/nemaak [un mocaas, laadeejot abus vienlaiciigi] 
> taa nu ir. ne par velti es ar Quilteru kasiijos.


 Te man bija siika lauku vecha viltiiba - viens kanaals tika darbinaats ar apgrieztu polaritaati (gan ieejai, gan izejai). Dikti smalkus meeriijumus neveicu, bet radaas sajuuta, ka pastiprinaataajs drusku labaak tiek galaa shaados apstaakljos. Tas gan pilniigi neko neliidz klasiskajam pastiprinaatajam.




> bet - peec bildem jau redzam: K series uz 2ohm AIZMIRSTAM uz basiem. uz 4ohm - njemam ar rezervi un buus ok.


 To jau arii specene saka, ka 2 ohm nekas dizhs nebuus, bet darbinot ar 2.7 + kaut kas uz kabeljiem, rezultaats atbilda prognozeetajam. 

ddff

----------


## kaspich

jaa, pirmais panjemiens ir laabs  :: 
starp citu, es QSC vietaa nekautreetos [ok, nemaakam impulsniekus, vismaz izspiezham max] un to liktu kaa stock risinaajumu, jo - ieguvums ir reaals. piem., car audio nekautreejaas taa dariit. piedevaam - baigi atvieglojaas bridge iesleegshana  ::  neko nevajag summeet, papildus faazi groziit..

----------


## ddff

Nu QSC taa bridge padariishana vispaar ir miiklaina - es paaris reizes vinju R&D esmu noraadiijis, ka tik jucekliigu veidu kaa iesleegt ampu tiltaa es nekad neesmu redzeeejis. Shamiem tilta sleegumaa ir noziime kaadaa staavoklii atrodas B kanaala ieejas atenuators. Buutiibaa sanaak savdabiigs simetrijas regulatrs. Bet nu ko par to....

Piedaloties topikaa es tikai gribeeju mineet, ka klasiskais transformatora pastiprinaataajs tik ekstreemi slogo tiiklu, ka sprieguma kritums trafa primaarajaa pusee un attieciigi ar koeficientu sekundaarajaa ir daudzkaart lielaaks par paaris V uz droshinaataju. Manupraat, te visas ceriibas uz kondensatoru bateriju. Peec manas saprashanas, droshinaataajs dabuu truukties visvairaak tad, kad aiz taa ir tukshs kondensators un tad sprieguma kritums uz droshinaataja nosaka cik ilgi aiznjems uzlaades process. Vai ir otrs variants - lietot pastirpinaatajus ar taadu jaudas rezervi (sliktaa zinja, ka komplektaa naak vairaak siltumtrokshnju), ka baroshanas bloks iipashi nepiepuulas.

ddff

P.S. kur atrodami tie jaudas testu atteeli? Vai tur ir veel kaadi parametri meeriiti?

----------


## arnis

Ir ir tur meerijumi 
http://images.e-commerce-live.com/anlei ... _K10-3.pdf

----------


## ddff

Jauks resurss.
Te pilsonis no PSW arii sho to ir sameeriijis: http://www.prosoundweb.com/article/real ... ifications

ddff

----------


## kaspich

katrs amps slogo baroshans tiiklu tik daudz, cik ir taa izejas jauda/kpd jeb lietderiibas koefu.
barotaaju kpd ir tuvu 0.9, neatkariigi no tipa.
nedaudz situaaciju [vadu sildiishanas un reaktiivaas jaudas izpratnee] uzlabo PFC, BET - kopeejo pateereeto - NEKAADI.
attieciigi, mazaaks [iisteniibaa SKJIETAMI mazaaks] pateerinjsh noziimee tikai to, ka mapa ATDODAMAA jauda [maksimaala] IR mazaaka.
briinumi nenotiek.
sho faktu apstiprina VISI manaa riiciibaa esoshie meeriijumi/raksti/testi par teemu.

----------

